# 4 poplars



## treemandan

We have this job to do after Thanksgiving. We are looking for a sub to blow them out. We figure to pay minimum 500.00 . We figure to have you on the job for 2 days about 6 or 7 hours a day. 

Basically the TD's are sending the stuff out in a fashion where it falls the closest to low ground and in pieces that can be move expeditously to the chipper.Mostly you will be falling asleep up there but don't nap to long cause when you get down plan on helping us clean up. We are a strong ground force so don't get to scared.We are atticipating dealing with the scrag on the hill and you can drop there as well.

Though the trees are easy to TD they are over 100 feet. It is about 20 inch diameter at 70 feet. The ones in the forground are small the ones in the back are big. 3 foot dbh or greater That means a lot of volume and if its not handled just right it will be a pain and a disgrace.



We figure to have you on the job for 2 days about 6 or 7 hours a day. Our job in to strip out the trees, chip up to 9 inch, bomb out wood real nice, drop spars and roll. I didn't mention anything about raking did I ? because I didn't though we are not going to leave unchipped chipable items.


----------



## Plasmech

I'll have more pics and some trunk measurements on these trees in the coming days. Time to get the trusty pi tape out.


----------



## NCTREE

How far are standing from those two in the back where you are taking the picture? Whats behind you?


----------



## Plasmech

The trees are thought to be 110 feet tall. I was maybe...70 yards away? Behind me is the access road/driveway to the back property.




NCTREE said:


> How far are standing from those two in the back where you are taking the picture? Whats behind you?


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> The trees are thought to be 110 feet tall. I was maybe...70 yards away? Behind me is the access road/driveway to the back property.



Do you have to worry about a little turf damage? Can you get a pick if the whole in the one TMD was talking about?


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> Do you have to worry about a little turf damage? Can you get a pick if the whole in the one TMD was talking about?



Yes I'll take some pics of the hole. In the mean time here are more pics, for what they are worth:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Can it be done in one day if I were to bring a ground guy with me?


----------



## Blakesmaster

And by ground guy I do not mean my girlfriend, I mean a hardcore, very experienced climber that likes to pound ground as well.


----------



## Plasmech

OK here's the infamous rot:

(cropped and enhanced an original pic)


----------



## NCTREE

Doesn't look too bad, you can bomb everything im assuming? Looks like a fun job Plas, get you some high climbing experience. I'm game, should be a learning experience for everyone.


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> Doesn't look too bad, you can bomb everything im assuming? Looks like a fun job Plas, get you some high climbing experience. I'm game, should be a learning experience for everyone.



Yea bomb-bay doors open on this job. There's nothing on the ground to hit. Unless like a liberal walks under the tree, then I give you permission to drop one on him/her.


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> Unless like a liberal walks under the tree, then I give you permission to drop one on him/her.



Better yet i'll pee on them.


----------



## Plasmech

So on this job, I know this goes without saying...while it's my job, TreeManDan (TM) is the CTO (Chief Tree Officer)...the Crew Chief. I do whatever he says whenever he says it. Not that it would ever be any other way but just wanted to let you guys know that I know where my place is here.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Plasmech said:


> So on this job, I know this goes without saying...while it's my job, TreeManDan (TM) is the CTO (Chief Tree Officer)...the Crew Chief. I do whatever he says whenever he says it. Not that it would ever be any other way but just wanted to let you guys know that I know where my place is here.



Any thoughts on my question, Plas, or are you waiting for TMD's expert opinion on that one? How close can we get the chipper to the work? Is a speedline out of the question to help ease ground work? Can chips be dumped nearby in order to keep things moving along?


----------



## Plasmech

Sorry Blakes, forgot about your question.

For all intents and purposes, we'll be working in open field, sort of. There is a steep drop-off maybe 25 yards from the trees, so when moving equipment around one will have to be aware of that, but in my opinion we have lots of room to work. The trees are on the property line however the homeowner is cool with his neighbors, and there's nothing over there to hit.

Chips will be dumped on site or perhaps blown on site. Speedline? Not sure if there's much around to attach it too, not many other trees nearby. 




Blakesmaster said:


> Any thoughts on my question, Plas, or are you waiting for TMD's expert opinion on that one? How close can we get the chipper to the work? Is a speedline out of the question to help ease ground work? Can chips be dumped nearby in order to keep things moving along?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Plasmech said:


> Sorry Blakes, forgot about your question.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, we'll be working in open field, sort of. There is a steep drop-off maybe 25 yards from the trees, so when moving equipment around one will have to be aware of that, but in my opinion we have lots of room to work. The trees are on the property line however the homeowner is cool with his neighbors, and there's nothing over there to hit.
> 
> Chips will be dumped on site or perhaps blown on site. Speedline? Not sure if there's much around to attach it too, not many other trees nearby.



You can always attach a speedline to a chipper, truck, or dingo. I guess I was thinking if there's room to set the dingo in a corner near the chipper with the speed line attached to it the climber can zip everything right over near the chipper while the ground crew blasts the stuff on through instead of them needing to climb up and down the bank to retrieve debris or having to lower each piece in order to save the climb up and down the bank. It may not work for this application, was just a thought. From the pics the climbing portion looks real smooth and easy it just seems that there would be piles of groundwork and an extra guy or two on the ground or some would increase productivity, getting the job done faster and making everybody more money.


----------



## Plasmech

Blakesmaster said:


> You can always attach a speedline to a chipper, truck, or dingo. I guess I was thinking if there's room to set the dingo in a corner near the chipper with the speed line attached to it the climber can zip everything right over near the chipper while the ground crew blasts the stuff on through instead of them needing to climb up and down the bank to retrieve debris or having to lower each piece in order to save the climb up and down the bank. It may not work for this application, was just a thought. From the pics the climbing portion looks real smooth and easy it just seems that there would be piles of groundwork and an extra guy or two on the ground or some would increase productivity, getting the job done faster and making everybody more money.



Yea I was thinking speed-lining to a truck but I don't want to act like I know what I'm talking about here or TMD will get real cranky on me, you know cranky like those alligators used to get when Steve Irwin jumped on them while they were chillin' in the river.


----------



## tree MDS

Speedline smeedline! You guys need my tractor winch with the four chokers and the supersized 250, munch, munch. Pop off four leads, set four chokers and snatch em right up next to the chipper. Too bad i'm so far away, sounds like fun.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Speedline smeedline! You guys need my tractor winch with the four chokers and the supersized 250, munch, munch. Pop off four leads, set four chokers and snatch em right up next to the chipper. Too bad i'm so far away, sounds like fun.



Load your gear up and pick me up on the way through, MDS! What you got going on up there? Need a climber for a few days? My ass gets sore sitting in this chair. lol


----------



## Plasmech

tree MDS said:


> Speedline smeedline! You guys need my tractor winch with the four chokers and the supersized 250, munch, munch. Pop off four leads, set four chokers and snatch em right up next to the chipper. Too bad i'm so far away, sounds like fun.



Yea I think this will be fun, it's cool how the trees are just out in the open with nothing to hit. 

I think I'm going to start selling tickets to this event. $250 per ArboristSite member made payable to Plasmech, you pay airfare, I'll get you a discount at the local hotel.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Load your gear up and pick me up on the way through, MDS! What you got going on up there? Need a climber for a few days? My ass gets sore sitting in this chair. lol



I've got some work. As I mentioned just been tying to do a few on the weekends at this point...only problem is it rains most every sat. lately. Waiting to hear on a good sized job @ 5100, I could make some scratch there. One pita at the moment is this big azzed silver maple I've got to deadwood and cable (my most hated aspect of this job... cabling that is). that one has to be done during the week. you any good at cabling blakes?? lol.

Seriously though, let me think about it. I appriciate the offer, I'll see what happens and maybe get back to you. depends if that bigger one comes through.


----------



## Plasmech

It's really cool to see everybody working together to help each other in this employment forum.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I've got some work. As I mentioned just been tying to do a few on the weekends at this point...only problem is it rains most every sat. lately. Waiting to hear on a good sized job @ 5100, I could make some scratch there. One pita at the moment is this big azzed silver maple I've got to deadwood and cable (my most hated aspect of this job... cabling that is). that one has to be done during the week. you any good at cabling blakes?? lol.
> 
> Seriously though, let me think about it. I appriciate the offer, I'll see what happens and maybe get back to you. depends if that bigger one comes through.



Never done much cabling, MDS, just on small trees but I'd be down to help ya and learn a few things. You doing a cobra, EHS or what? Tell you what, if you can schedule a day or two of production #### that I can crank out and make some dough I'd be more than happy to help you pro bono on your cabling for the learning experience alone.


----------



## Plasmech

I'm pretty darn near certain that I can get jobs down here with pretty good regularity. TMD gets first pick always, but I'll work with whoever as long as they know how to not dun git' killed.

See down here in Delco, we gots us some trees, lots 'o trees.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Never done much cabling, MDS, just on small trees but I'd be down to help ya and learn a few things. You doing a cobra, EHS or what? Tell you what, if you can schedule a day or two of production #### that I can crank out and make some dough I'd be more than happy to help you pro bono on your cabling for the learning experience alone.



Thanks for the pro bono offer with the cabling...trust me though, you would want to get paid for that one. I'm just using eye bolts with common grade cable and hand splices. call my old school  Really was hoping to get someone real good at the cabling scene to help with that one though, as that other bigger job I mentioned has a monster beech to deadwood and cable too...we'll see. I've got a couple takedowns to look at tomoro that was a refferal, I'll see what comes of that too. Funny thing, every time I mention a job on here it falls thru afterwards...its like the AS curse or something.

My shepard Leo aint too cool with beards though...last guy with a beard he bit in the azz. I still have to lock him in the office when he stops by. Based on that I'm not too sure how the supergrover look would go with him, lol.


----------



## Plasmech

Just a warning, if/when you guys meet me, you're going to think I'm a douche-bag.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Plasmech said:


> Just a warning, if/when you guys meet me, you're going to think I'm a douche-bag.



Don't worry, Plas, we already do. J/K. 

MDS, I'd still be down with learning the splices and ####, my old boss's idea of cabling involved girdling and U bolts. lol. Don't forget you need your spikes on to install it!  Anyway, had an HO just sign the dotted line for a $3500 jammie which will keep me busy for a day or two slicin' up some catalpas. After that we'll see who wins between Supergrover and Leo. lol


----------



## B-Edwards

Plasmech said:


> Yea bomb-bay doors open on this job. There's nothing on the ground to hit. Unless like a liberal walks under the tree, then I give you permission to drop one on him/her.



I know some guys including myself that will come and help for free!


----------



## tree MDS

B-Edwards said:


> I know some guys including myself that will come and help for free!



+ 1, I love when I get those jobs. Its amazing how fast a tree can come down (no matter how big) when you dont have to worry about the :censored: lawn or anything else. Usually on those I'm thinking: so this is what its like on the other side...hmmm.


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> It's really cool to see everybody working together to help each other in this employment forum.



See if you still say that when you are dead on the road and they keep circling. dam buzzards.


----------



## treemandan

Well this one goes to NCtree. Sure does look like a cake walk for him. Between him and Plas the climbing is spoken for. 
Between us three we should have it done in 14 hours. You can put the stuff down as fast as all hell but the chipper will only eat so much at once. Plus getting the volume into the chipper is going to be something. I said about 4 to 5 of my truck loads to be dumped on site coming outta them trees and its onlt a 9 incher. Hoping to back up to much of it.
Its not worth trying to notch and drop nor rig any limbs down. Most we need is a pull rope here and there for the trunk wood.


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> See if you still say that when you are dead on the road and they keep circling. dam buzzards.



Or dead from one of the million ways to get killed in a tree. Have you watched the "working climber" DVD's Dan? The knowledge that dude has of ways to get killed is incredible. Scary.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Can it be done in one day if I were to bring a ground guy with me?



Better bring another chipper if you want out in a day.


----------



## ropensaddle

So y not just drop them? It looks like there is room.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Better bring another chipper if you want out in a day.



#### chippers they suck I like my grapple truck for big clean up jobs.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Better bring another chipper if you want out in a day.



Put a 1 in front of that 500 and we'll talk, chief. Have fun with NC, better get some pics.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER

IF you guys are still looking for a pair of hands I'm nearby and available!?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Well this one goes to NCtree. Sure does look like a cake walk for him. Between him and Plas the climbing is spoken for.
> Between us three we should have it done in 14 hours. You can put the stuff down as fast as all hell but the chipper will only eat so much at once. Plus getting the volume into the chipper is going to be something. I said about 4 to 5 of my truck loads to be dumped on site coming outta them trees and its onlt a 9 incher. Hoping to back up to much of it.
> Its not worth trying to notch and drop nor rig any limbs down. Most we need is a pull rope here and there for the trunk wood.



Easy breezy watch out Dan its those well you know, we know you get them down fine I like my chuck and duck in scenarios where five men are going at it hard it never gets behind making a man wait lol. 14 hours 3 men bout right not going too fast kindof savoring the job sometimes it fun. The worst thing will be the stink lmfao


----------



## Plasmech

ropensaddle said:


> Easy breezy watch out Dan its those well you know, we know you get them down fine I like my chuck and duck in scenarios where five men are going at it hard it never gets behind making a man wait lol. 14 hours 3 men bout right not going too fast kindof savoring the job sometimes it fun. The worst thing will be the stink lmfao



The stink?


----------



## ropensaddle

Plasmech said:


> The stink?



Poplar stinks lol


----------



## NCTREE

I'm sure Dan will find plenty of stuff for you guys to critique me on and i'm ok with that. Be nice to just work with some reall tree guys and not the knuckleheads I usually have with me. It's a great thing when you don't have to watch your back and everything flows.

You know Dan, Plas I see this job two ways but who know until I see the job in person. I know my friend who taught me to climb comes down from the great woods sometimes to help, it's a breath of fresh air when he does, we can bust some #### out. We took down 4 ash trees similar in size, similar scenario, about 75' tall and some other smaller trees, chipped everything up with a chuck and duck, cut all the wood and loaded into a neighbors F150 truck and clean-up. Did I mention there was two shed underneath two of the trees and we had to climb all of them. We were out of there in two days. Two guys, two days, two 30yrd truck loads of chips except for the wood we had help loading.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> I'm sure Dan will find plenty of stuff for you guys to critique me on and i'm ok with that. Be nice to just work with some reall tree guys and not the knuckleheads I usually have with me. It's a great thing when you don't have to watch your back and everything flows.
> 
> You know Dan, Plas I see this job two ways but who know until I see the job in person. I know my friend who taught me to climb comes down from the great woods sometimes to help, it's a breath of fresh air when he does, we can bust some #### out. We took down 4 ash trees similar in size, similar scenario, about 75' tall and some other smaller trees, chipped everything up with a chuck and duck, cut all the wood and loaded into a neighbors F150 truck and clean-up. Did I mention there was two shed underneath two of the trees and we had to climb all of them. We were out of there in two days. Two guys, two days, two 30yrd truck loads of chips except for the wood we had help loading.



You should be able to set a top rope and cut on the way up. Staying on the trunk land pieces for easy chipping by base of tree. Bomb the wood on the way down. If we fell the trees whole the brush will be to far from the chipper. Well to far for me, I'd rather climb than drag. 
I don't want to bother trying to pull the rotten one over, to much time, and as well with the others. To set them so they fall around where it would be good is probably possible too but them we deal with huge holes and limbs still jammed in the ground . It is possible we may drop one but I think its better we don't.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Easy breezy watch out Dan its those well you know, we know you get them down fine I like my chuck and duck in scenarios where five men are going at it hard it never gets behind making a man wait lol. 14 hours 3 men bout right not going too fast kindof savoring the job sometimes it fun. The worst thing will be the stink lmfao



No, can't never let up. Sucks for me, I got to run the chipper the whole time.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> No, can't never let up. Sucks for me, I got to run the chipper the whole time.



Lol now that is going to be the hardest part chipping but at least there is not too much bush lol ole dog stay safe bro.


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> No, can't never let up. Sucks for me, I got to run the chipper the whole time.



I'm assuming this is sarcastic as you know I can manage but a relatively small portion of the climbing unless a miracle happens between now and then.


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> I'm assuming this is sarcastic as you know I can manage but a relatively small portion of the climbing unless a miracle happens between now and then.



No sarcasm. You can't let up even if it looks easy you got to stick it and with you and Nc galavanting round then poplars that leaves mainly me to run the stuff through the chipper. I am sure both of you will pitch in though.


----------



## ropensaddle

Plasmech said:


> I'm assuming this is sarcastic as you know I can manage but a relatively small portion of the climbing unless a miracle happens between now and then.



The Dan is about to light a fire under you lol


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> No, can't never let up. Sucks for me, I got to run the chipper the whole time.



Don't worry dan, I don't mind doing ground work, kind of look forward to it since I'm always the one in the tree.


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> Don't worry dan, I don't mind doing ground work, kind of look forward to it since I'm always the one in the tree.



This will be cool, haven't done much tree work with dogs before


----------



## lxt

$500 for two days????? LOL, #1 that pay rate is a joke. I can do a half day job & make that.....& we`re talking little stuff.

2nd, those 4 trees are a walk in the park, could have them down in 1/2 day, the time will be spent in the undersized chipper doing the cleanup!! as far as ground work....... the way my team & I work is; he who climbs/runs bucket doesnt touch the brush!!

that job where Im at would break down like this; remove 4 trees, chip brush, leave wood $15-1800.00 & be done in a day & a half easily!



LXT.............


----------



## Plasmech

lxt said:


> $500 for two days????? LOL, #1 that pay rate is a joke. I can do a half day job & make that.....& we`re talking little stuff.
> 
> 2nd, those 4 trees are a walk in the park, could have them down in 1/2 day, the time will be spent in the undersized chipper doing the cleanup!! as far as ground work....... the way my team & I work is; he who climbs/runs bucket doesnt touch the brush!!
> 
> that job where Im at would break down like this; remove 4 trees, chip brush, leave wood $15-1800.00 & be done in a day & a half easily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.............



Half a day? With what like an entire battalion of guys that you have to pay as well?


----------



## ropensaddle

Plasmech said:


> Half a day? With what like an entire battalion of guys that you have to pay as well?



Plas it could be done that fast even by this old fart. However Dan explained that he did not want it down that fast as to not have it all piled up. The Dan likely just wants a safe learning experiance for you. I feel he is smart to take his time especially if it is bid to. I frequently take my time for many reasons some being exposure, some when working with green men or new to me experienced men. The idea of fast being best needs smashed as it truly is not. I have worked and supervised men for over 25 years in this industry without a serious injury and that is what ya got to look at.


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> $500 for two days????? LOL, #1 that pay rate is a joke. I can do a half day job & make that.....& we`re talking little stuff.
> 
> 2nd, those 4 trees are a walk in the park, could have them down in 1/2 day, the time will be spent in the undersized chipper doing the cleanup!! as far as ground work....... the way my team & I work is; he who climbs/runs bucket doesnt touch the brush!!
> 
> that job where Im at would break down like this; remove 4 trees, chip brush, leave wood $15-1800.00 & be done in a day & a half easily!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.............



Sure, OK, whatever, good for you dude


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> Sure, OK, whatever, good for you dude



I now see why I SRT'd up that last tree today TMD. There was no way to DRT from the ground because the both legs of the climb line didn't follow the same path through the branches. Duh... Dumb question. At the time I was like why not just set the SRT up from the ground to make it easier all around. 

Should I be using a backup prusik with the hand ascender? Seems like there was an awful lot riding on ONE mechanical device...


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> I now see why I SRT'd up that last tree today TMD. There was no way to DRT from the ground because the both legs of the climb line didn't follow the same path through the branches. Duh... Dumb question. At the time I was like why not just set the SRT up from the ground to make it easier all around.
> 
> Should I be using a backup prusik with the hand ascender? Seems like there was an awful lot riding on ONE mechanical device...



I would worry about that a whole lot at this time. No, after today ( and after almost getting your head tore off) I think best bet would be to get you tied in the top of one of them big poplars and let you stretch your legs. We won't be able to hear you when you are up there and the certainly isn't going to be a whole lot we will be able to do for you.

Are you going to post the pics of what we did today? Nice gig. Did anybody get a shot of me cutting through the dam zip-line strap? I hope not to get up so early ever again, crushed my groove. Now I am to tired to sleep.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok plas how did you almost get yer head tore off


----------



## lxt

Plasmech said:


> Half a day? With what like an entire battalion of guys that you have to pay as well?





Plas,

2 climbers....me & my top rate could easily put those on the ground in no time! *Theres tons of room*!!! getting them down is not the problem, its in the cleanup!!

BTW, Treeman...........I wasnt busting on your chipper, I have a 90xp too, along with many other toys, and I dont care about your self titled im the "Dan" crap.... please!!! so before you PM me with macho attitude & the thought that you think your all that. stop & think before you post! $500.00 for 2 days is a joke!!!!

you might get alot of "green" I want to learn types to bite on that....but you wont get an experienced tree guy to! hell.....$500.00 if guys are wanting to make that................I got a whole bunch of work approx 150 30-40ft maples needing pruned for a golf course....prune 1 an hour no cleanup & make $500.00 a day!!! and you`re gonna pay that for 2 days and make em clean up????? Gooooood Luck keeping help my man!



LXT............


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Plas,
> 
> 2 climbers....me & my top rate could easily put those on the ground in no time! *Theres tons of room*!!! getting them down is not the problem, its in the cleanup!!
> 
> BTW, Treeman...........I wasnt busting on your chipper, I have a 90xp too, along with many other toys, and I dont care about your self titled im the "Dan" crap.... please!!! so before you PM me with macho attitude & the thought that you think your all that. stop & think before you post! $500.00 for 2 days is a joke!!!!
> 
> you might get alot of "green" I want to learn types to bite on that....but you wont get an experienced tree guy to! hell.....$500.00 if guys are wanting to make that................I got a whole bunch of work approx 150 30-40ft maples needing pruned for a golf course....prune 1 an hour no cleanup & make $500.00 a day!!! and you`re gonna pay that for 2 days and make em clean up????? Gooooood Luck keeping help my man!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



You don't have the slightest clue about what is going on over here and that is easy to see and I am sorry but I am The Dan, you are not. Is there is any subcontract climbers out there that feels the wages are poor?


----------



## Plasmech

I'm guessing that different tree guys have different business models. The guys with tons of equipment and tons of low paid ground guys to pull from are all about volume...do a ton of jobs as quick as you can at a lowball price. And the smaller guys basically running a one man show with some help here and there are more about quality versus quantity. 

I may be a greenhorn TREE guy (if you can even call me that) but I'm no dummy...let me tell you something about what happened to airline pilots, particularly the regional guys flying the CRJ's and Dash-8's, and even up to and including 737 pilots...back in the day, if you were flying anything you were making a lot of money, a whole lot. You were making a lot of money because you had a set of skills that hardly anybody else has and you had a great responsibility on your shoulders. These were the Pan Am heydays. As the years and decades rolled on, people started accepting pilot jobs for lower and lower and LOWER pay. Today, the right seat guy in a CRJ often times makes LESS THAN $20,000 per YEAR. Less than 20 grand to pilot a $20,000 aircraft with 50 souls on board? What the...? It's true.

Anyway moral of the story is, regardless of what your craft is, what your skill set is, don't contribute to driving the industry to cut-throat pricing. I mean look, you're 100 feet in the air on something that is anything but engineered and fully understood swaying in the breeze with a chain saw. Your life, the life of your kid's father and your wife's husband is hanging on am 11mm rope. That #### deserves coin man.

Anyway that's my $.02, or should I say 20 dollars. 




lxt said:


> Plas,
> 
> 2 climbers....me & my top rate could easily put those on the ground in no time! *Theres tons of room*!!! getting them down is not the problem, its in the cleanup!!
> 
> BTW, Treeman...........I wasnt busting on your chipper, I have a 90xp too, along with many other toys, and I dont care about your self titled im the "Dan" crap.... please!!! so before you PM me with macho attitude & the thought that you think your all that. stop & think before you post! $500.00 for 2 days is a joke!!!!
> 
> you might get alot of "green" I want to learn types to bite on that....but you wont get an experienced tree guy to! hell.....$500.00 if guys are wanting to make that................I got a whole bunch of work approx 150 30-40ft maples needing pruned for a golf course....prune 1 an hour no cleanup & make $500.00 a day!!! and you`re gonna pay that for 2 days and make em clean up????? Gooooood Luck keeping help my man!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> You don't have the slightest clue about what is going on over here and that is easy to see and I am sorry but I am The Dan, you are not. Is there is any subcontract climbers out there that feels the wages are poor?



Lieutenant Dan, (http://rigsamarole.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/ltdan.jpg)

I'l have all the pics and videos tomorrow.

-Plas


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Plas it could be done that fast even by this old fart. However Dan explained that he did not want it down that fast as to not have it all piled up. The Dan likely just wants a safe learning experiance for you. I feel he is smart to take his time especially if it is bid to. I frequently take my time for many reasons some being exposure, some when working with green men or new to me experienced men. The idea of fast being best needs smashed as it truly is not. I have worked and supervised men for over 25 years in this industry without a serious injury and that is what ya got to look at.



I come up against this all the time, drop or climb. I look at it like if you can climb and cut the stuff so it fall clean and close to a good zone to get the chipper in then do it. If you drop a tree and you have to go back and forth on foot to get the stuff to the chipper then I would rather not. All the shards of tree, trying to get the chippable stuff out from under the trunks, having to still " fell" limbs from the fallen tree that are still above your head? If you drop a 100 foot tree then the tips will be 100 feet away. I like to keep thing close like that.
I am not planning to have the Dingo there so pulling 12 inch diameter limbs out of the ground is not going to happen if we just drop the trees. If we were to manage to get one dropped it would not be in the right spot to chip it. Sure, I guess some hack a ma jack would go in there and make a total mess and start tripping over 3 foot dia logs dragging big assed poplar limbs over it. Dropping them towards the house mean I would have to have the chipper allready back there cause the tips would be backwards and I don't want my machine in there when dropping. If we dropped them up the hill we would have to really scale that incline for everything and if anybody were to drop one up that hill I don't think I would be around to help him go up and drag in down. Also we would be landing them in the next yard. I say keep the mess close so far most people have agreed with me over the years on this.
I would say 1 guy bombing while 2 feed the chipper. We should get the big 2 done in one day with the poles set to drop if we can get that much time in on the job per day. We should at least get 6 hours working time in per day. This job is about and hour away from me.
To spur any doubters on my cut is 1250 for having the chipper there for two days. 
We will leave poles standing with ropes in them. Plas, said he would just climb back up to set pull ropes. Now that might be a good way to get experiance but we can't be in there screwing around.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I come up against this all the time, drop or climb. I look at it like if you can climb and cut the stuff so it fall clean and close to a good zone to get the chipper in then do it. If you drop a tree and you have to go back and forth on foot to get the stuff to the chipper then I would rather not. All the shards of tree, trying to get the chippable stuff out from under the trunks, having to still " fell" limbs from the fallen tree that are still above your head? If you drop a 100 foot tree then the tips will be 100 feet away. I like to keep thing close like that.
> I am not planning to have the Dingo there so pulling 12 inch diameter limbs out of the ground is not going to happen if we just drop the trees. If we were to manage to get one dropped it would not be in the right spot to chip it. Sure, I guess some hack a ma jack would go in there and make a total mess and start tripping over 3 foot dia logs dragging big assed poplar limbs over it. Dropping them towards the house mean I would have to have the chipper allready back there cause the tips would be backwards and I don't want my machine in there when dropping. If we dropped them up the hill we would have to really scale that incline for everything and if anybody were to drop one up that hill I don't think I would be around to help him go up and drag in down. Also we would be landing them in the next yard. I say keep the mess close so far most people have agreed with me over the years on this.
> I would say 1 guy bombing while 2 feed the chipper. We should get the big 2 done in one day with the poles set to drop if we can get that much time in on the job per day. We should at least get 6 hours working time in per day. This job is about and hour away from me.
> To spur any doubters on my cut is 1250 for having the chipper there for two days.
> We will leave poles standing with ropes in them. Plas, said he would just climb back up to set pull ropes. Now that might be a good way to get experiance but we can't be in there screwing around.



Yup no dingo no dropy lol I use my grapple truck so a mess is what I want I can grab a bunch in one wack that way. Of course it still needs cut close to the log etc which is a peeve of mine stubs rob space lol. Those tops would be a good load on my truck but if cut proper one load if leaving logs. otherwise 4 loads. If I was to chip it, I would do as you are because I hate tripping and yanking lol


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> This will be cool, haven't done much tree work with dogs before



move over buzzards the dogs are coming. lol should be a walk in the park, dan said your taking on the big one with the hole.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> move over buzzards the dogs are coming. lol should be a walk in the park, dan said your taking on the big one with the hole.



We aree looking to start next week. Fri and Sat. Look good for you?


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> I come up against this all the time, drop or climb. I look at it like if you can climb and cut the stuff so it fall clean and close to a good zone to get the chipper in then do it. If you drop a tree and you have to go back and forth on foot to get the stuff to the chipper then I would rather not. All the shards of tree, trying to get the chippable stuff out from under the trunks, having to still " fell" limbs from the fallen tree that are still above your head? If you drop a 100 foot tree then the tips will be 100 feet away. I like to keep thing close like that.
> I am not planning to have the Dingo there so pulling 12 inch diameter limbs out of the ground is not going to happen if we just drop the trees. If we were to manage to get one dropped it would not be in the right spot to chip it. Sure, I guess some hack a ma jack would go in there and make a total mess and start tripping over 3 foot dia logs dragging big assed poplar limbs over it. Dropping them towards the house mean I would have to have the chipper allready back there cause the tips would be backwards and I don't want my machine in there when dropping. If we dropped them up the hill we would have to really scale that incline for everything and if anybody were to drop one up that hill I don't think I would be around to help him go up and drag in down. Also we would be landing them in the next yard. I say keep the mess close so far most people have agreed with me over the years on this.
> I would say 1 guy bombing while 2 feed the chipper. We should get the big 2 done in one day with the poles set to drop if we can get that much time in on the job per day. We should at least get 6 hours working time in per day. This job is about and hour away from me.
> To spur any doubters on my cut is 1250 for having the chipper there for two days.
> We will leave poles standing with ropes in them. Plas, said he would just climb back up to set pull ropes. Now that might be a good way to get experiance but we can't be in there screwing around.



I'd like to get as much experience as I can get but hopefully not at someone else's expense. But hopefully I'll get at least some tree time.

Are we thinking Black Friday and Saturday or the following weekend?


----------



## Plasmech

Yea if we simply dropped the trees it would just amount to a huge mess with stuff speared into the ground. And a dropped tree of that size has a lot of stored energy AKA dangerous as hell. Taking them from the sky to the ground has to be the way to go. At least that way we know where all the energy is at all times.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> You don't have the slightest clue about what is going on over here and that is easy to see and I am sorry but I am The Dan, you are not. Is there is any subcontract climbers out there that feels the wages are poor?




you are the "dan".... you and your mafia wanna be attitude makes me laugh!

I know whats going on doooode! ive seen your types in this biz many times over! I know one thing!!! those who brag on themselves like you! are all show and no go!!

Plas, in response to what you posted regarding the "airlines" I pay my groundmen very well more than what the "dan" pays his climbers apparently!
plas.... in this field you can be taken advantage of quickly, ive been on that end, get what your worth!!! If what Dan is paying you is good then by all means work, learn & be safe!

Frankly, I read the "dans" posts & his egotistical arrogance annoys me, he`s quick to have others come out and do what he cant & then would call it a learning session!  LOL, Im saying the "dan" has a bladder full of hot air which is used as an enviromentally safe means to propell his dingo! 



LXT..................


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> ive seen your types in this biz many times over! I know one thing!!! those who brag on themselves like you! are all show and no go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..................



Really? You...I mean you, just said that... Wow.


----------



## Plasmech

lxt said:


> you are the "dan".... you and your mafia wanna be attitude makes me laugh!
> 
> I know whats going on doooode! ive seen your types in this biz many times over! I know one thing!!! those who brag on themselves like you! are all show and no go!!
> 
> Plas, in response to what you posted regarding the "airlines" I pay my groundmen very well more than what the "dan" pays his climbers apparently!
> plas.... in this field you can be taken advantage of quickly, ive been on that end, get what your worth!!! If what Dan is paying you is good then by all means work, learn & be safe!
> 
> Frankly, I read the "dans" posts & his egotistical arrogance annoys me, he`s quick to have others come out and do what he cant & then would call it a learning session!  LOL, Im saying the "dan" has a bladder full of hot air which is used as an enviromentally safe means to propell his dingo!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..................



That's right man, The Dan is just a bunch of hot air. In fact, yesterday it wasn't he who climbed those trees before my very own eyes and blew them out safely, efficiently, and without error, but rather it was a figment of my pesky LSD driven imagination...I guess that's why the trees are still up. What a rip-off. Good call dude, you're very perceptive and spot-on.


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Really? You...I mean you, just said that... Wow.



yeah it came from me!!! why?


LXT...........


----------



## lxt

Plasmech said:


> That's right man, The Dan is just a bunch of hot air. In fact, yesterday it wasn't he who climbed those trees before my very own eyes and blew them out safely, efficiently, and without error, but rather it was a figment of my pesky LSD driven imagination...I guess that's why the trees are still up. What a rip-off. Good call dude, you're very perceptive and spot-on.




Well good!!! seems to me..... you, the "Dan" & blakes know what you`re doing?? Look out Asplundh tree. 

Treeco`s thoughts are like mine in this instance, but hey.... you 3 musketeers led by the "dan" well, LOL... there is nothing more to say 


LXT.........


----------



## NCTREE

Hey Grand Master Dan their better not be any c-ment in those trees I charge a $1.00 a tooth for resharpening. Foams ok but no c-ment!


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> We aree looking to start next week. Fri and Sat. Look good for you?



I could give Fri for sure have to let you know about Sat though. If we start Fri I most likely will be puking up turkey all morning.


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> yeah it came from me!!! why?
> 
> 
> LXT...........



Well it's just that I can't ever remember reading apost of yours that wasn't either bragging or condescending. It's cute, really, how little you know about yourself.


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Well good!!! seems to me..... you, the "Dan" & blakes know what you`re doing?? Look out Asplundh tree.
> 
> Treeco`s thoughts are like mine in this instance, but hey.... you 3 musketeers led by the "dan" well, LOL... there is nothing more to say
> 
> 
> LXT.........



Ya know Paco, one day I hope to be as awesome as you...one day.


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> Hey Grand Master Dan their better not be any c-ment in those trees I charge a $1.00 a tooth for resharpening. Foams ok but no c-ment!



Those trees are in open field, probably nothing in them. There may have *possibly* been a fence there once, I say that only because they are on a property line, but I doubt it.


----------



## Plasmech

lxt said:


> Well good!!! seems to me..... you, the "Dan" & blakes know what you`re doing?? Look out Asplundh tree.
> 
> Treeco`s thoughts are like mine in this instance, but hey.... you 3 musketeers led by the "dan" well, LOL... there is nothing more to say
> 
> 
> LXT.........



What is your problem bro? Why us, why here, why now? I am not making the connection...


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> Yea if we simply dropped the trees it would just amount to a huge mess with stuff speared into the ground. And a dropped tree of that size has a lot of stored energy AKA dangerous as hell. Taking them from the sky to the ground has to be the way to go. At least that way we know where all the energy is at all times.



Thats controlled stored energy minimizing the danger, but either way wholesaling them or climbing them,:greenchainsaw: their coming down.


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> Those trees are in open field, probably nothing in them. There may have *possibly* been a fence there once, I say that only because they are on a property line, but I doubt it.



Yeah I know that was supossed to be a joke, don't think the person it was intended for will get it


----------



## NCTREE

NCTREE said:


> Yeah I know that was supossed to be a joke, don't think the person it was intended for will get it



and I don't mean dan


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Well it's just that I can't ever remember reading apost of yours that wasn't either bragging or condescending. It's cute, really, how little you know about yourself.




Bragging.....well put up those posts for me Blake, I remember going around with you when you 1st became a member here, why golly at 28yrs old you`re a world of knowledge!

I sit back, read and then post....usually telling someone within the thread how full of crap they are! or post factual statements about a piece of equip. or......bust someones chops due to stupid, arrogant posts that usually lead to an argumentative on slaught of posts!

sometimes I post comments and hand out props to those who have gained respect throughout the arboristsite community! note: you & the dan have been overlooked in that regard!

any thing else blakes?


LXT.............


----------



## NCTREE

I can only think of one word "WANKER!"


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Bragging.....well put up those posts for me Blake, I remember going around with you when you 1st became a member here, why golly at 28yrs old you`re a world of knowledge!
> 
> I sit back, read and then post....usually telling someone within the thread how full of crap they are! or post factual statements about a piece of equip. or......bust someones chops due to stupid, arrogant posts that usually lead to an argumentative on slaught of posts!
> 
> sometimes I post comments and hand out props to those who have gained respect throughout the arboristsite community! note: you & the dan have been overlooked in that regard!
> 
> any thing else blakes?
> 
> 
> LXT.............



Nope. Not really. The word "cute" pretty much sums it up.


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Ya know Paco, one day I hope to be as awesome as you...one day.





you are a funny little nutpump! I hope 1 day you are good as me too

yeah Plas, probably a few bodies in them trees, better piece em down and let the CSI unit inspect them! what a meatwhistle comment, you are a newbee! uhh?

the joke NC is.... does Plas think by taking them down in small sections & when finally making the spar drop that if somethings in there it will go away by doing it his way???? 

you boys are funny! like a Benny Hill skit.......LOL


LXT.............


----------



## lxt

NCTREE said:


> I can only think of one word "WANKER!"




sounds like a good new avatar for you!!


LXT........


----------



## NCTREE

lxt said:


> Bragging.....well put up those posts for me Blake, I remember going around with you when you 1st became a member here, why golly at 28yrs old you`re a world of knowledge!
> 
> I sit back, read and then post....usually telling someone within the thread how full of crap they are! or post factual statements about a piece of equip. or......bust someones chops due to stupid, arrogant posts that usually lead to an argumentative on slaught of posts!
> 
> sometimes I post comments and hand out props to those who have gained respect throughout the arboristsite community! note: you & the dan have been overlooked in that regard!
> 
> any thing else blakes?
> 
> 
> LXT.............



This guy thinks he's on the commitee board for the arborisite but really I could care less about his opions.


----------



## NCTREE

lxt said:


> sounds like a good new avatar for you!!
> 
> 
> LXT........



Dude just because your fat ugly wife ain't giving it to you doesn't mean you have to come in here with your bitter I hate the world attitude. Go pound sand!


----------



## lxt

NCTREE said:


> This guy thinks he's on the commitee board for the arborisite but really I could care less about his opions.



C`mon little fella!! dont be bitter.



 

LXT.........


----------



## lxt

NCTREE said:


> Dude just because your fat ugly wife ain't giving it to you doesn't mean you have to come in here with your bitter I hate the world attitude. Go pound sand!



Ha! how`d ya know........how is your wif... nah, Im not going there! verbally I could insult you to a point where drool would flow from your mouth & stupidity would be your only friend.

I basically told you what many on here think......as ive been typing these posts my PM box has exploded with cheers from many looking on! yep... you guys are cool.............NOT!


LXT.............


----------



## NCTREE

lxt said:


> Ha! how`d ya know........how is your wif... nah, Im not going there! verbally I could insult you to a point where drool would flow from your mouth & stupidity would be your only friend.
> 
> I basically told you what many on here think......as ive been typing these posts my PM box has exploded with cheers from many looking on! yep... you guys are cool.............NOT!
> 
> 
> LXT.............



I feel sorry for you because this is probably the only place you have any bit of self worth.


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Ha! how`d ya know........how is your wif... nah, Im not going there! verbally I could insult you to a point where drool would flow from your mouth & stupidity would be your only friend.
> 
> I basically told you what many on here think......as ive been typing these posts my PM box has exploded with cheers from many looking on! yep... you guys are cool.............NOT!
> 
> 
> LXT.............



So you're getting accolades from those who have not the balls to speak up and say what they think? Man! It must be SOOOOO cool to be you. Someday....someday.


----------



## lxt

NCTREE said:


> I feel sorry for you because this is probably the only place you have any bit of self worth.



NC, I havent posted for a long time cuz I got a life!! self worth....? you are funny indeed.....I started nothing with you but you feel the motherly need to protect your young!

dont feel bad NC, some of us actually like you......I said some.

now I would suggest getting ready for those massive poplars, have a lucky, pet the dog, tell the ole lady to take a break from splitting wood & provide you a meal, take a hot shower(remember to boil the water) get a good night sleep and if all goes well................you`ll wake up to do it again 


LOL!!!!!!! now, now....dont  NC, I`ll post more for you when the time is right!


LXT...................


----------



## NCTREE

TreeCo said:


> I've sent him a couple of PM's and I'm not afraid to speak up.
> 
> I think it's foolish to not be dropping those trees whole if the room is there...and it's been said that there is room.



Thats all fine voicing your opinion but you don't have to be a jerk about unless you want retaliation. Treeco I have no problem with your posts.


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeCo said:


> I've sent him a couple of PM's and I'm not afraid to speak up.
> 
> I think it's foolish to not be dropping those trees whole if the room is there...and it's been said that there is room.



So would I, but different strokes for different folks and for anyone to assert that Ben doesn't know what's up is off their rocker. You ever think that maybe he wants to help Plas gain some experience climbing?


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeCo said:


> Be careful with line trees. All too often I've run into old electric fence stand offs or barbed wire in line trees. I've got a couple of dozen like that here on my property. Usually nothing above six feet high though. Look for blemishes in the bark at regular spacings.....with experience you can sniff them out!



You see LXT, that is what we call an informative post. Something all of yours is devoid of is information...lest it be information about how AWESOME your genie lift and antique dump truck are.


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> So you're getting accolades from those who have not the balls to speak up and say what they think? Man! It must be SOOOOO cool to be you. Someday....someday.




apparently 1 person does uhh? the rest just find you & your buddies antics funny & your attitudes cocky along with being a bunch of knowitall`s, etc...etc...

Im not gonna toss out names & im gonna apologize right now for lowering my self to post some of the comments to NC that I did, it puts me at a level that I dont wanna go to!

you guys keep doing what/posting what you want....but many & I mean many feel the same way I do!

take care & be safe!


LXT...............


----------



## NCTREE

lxt said:


> NC, I havent posted for a long time cuz I got a life!! self worth....? you are funny indeed.....I started nothing with you but you feel the motherly need to protect your young!
> 
> dont feel bad NC, some of us actually like you......I said some.
> 
> now I would suggest getting ready for those massive poplars, have a lucky, pet the dog, tell the ole lady to take a break from splitting wood & provide you a meal, take a hot shower(remember to boil the water) get a good night sleep and if all goes well................you`ll wake up to do it again
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!! now, now....dont  NC, I`ll post more for you when the time is right!
> 
> 
> LXT...................



You couldn't be more wrong but i'll let you keep thinking your winining this battle just so you can come back in due time to bless us with your wonderful posts.


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> apparently 1 person does uhh? the rest just find you & your buddies antics funny & your attitudes cocky along with being a bunch of knowitall`s, etc...etc...
> 
> Im not gonna toss out names & im gonna apologize right now for lowering my self to post some of the comments to NC that I did, it puts me at a level that I dont wanna go to!
> 
> you guys keep doing what/posting what you want....but many & I mean many feel the same way I do!
> 
> take care & be safe!
> 
> 
> LXT...............



I'm sure they do LXT, and if someone ever calls me a "know it all" I would assume they are very very stupid. Do I have a big ego? Yup. Acknowledging that is the first step to learning more from those that are willing to share information. People like you tend to get off on putting others with less experience down and I admit, I gave Plas and others a very hard time in the past but I'm working on overcoming my ego and off putting nature. What are you doing? You have shown no improvement in all the posts of yours I have ever read, no respect for others for the knowledge they've shared with you, not a single thank you, not a slight rise in maturity level, not even a bit of humility. I can only assume that you know everything in the universe or you are dumb internet braggart that gets his jollies while making fun of others. You offer nothing to this site and I'd assume not a single thing to the world.


----------



## ropensaddle

Wow step away fer one minute and we gots ourselves a :sword: 


Really though, I would fell them but as I said I would be using my grapple truck so a mess no problem. Lxt I mean really pal, what does it matter if he wants to strip and chip, it is a little extra climbing yes but really now, is it hurtin you? I get more tickled with the Dan thing than frustrated, he is skilled enough to do it his way and I am skilled enough for mine. Anyway I don't get the act.


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> You see LXT, that is what we call an informative post. Something all of yours is devoid of is information...lest it be information about how AWESOME your genie lift and antique dump truck are.




Ha!.......the genie is awesome & the ole dump is going strong, but we mostly use the international now! awe....you must not of read all my posts uhh?

Hmmm.... I could put all my equipment in a list here for you!!

2-f250`s 4x4, 1-genie lift, 1-95 int. 5 ton dump, 1-440 john deere crawler, 1-International loader/backhoe, 1-vermeer 252, 1-90xp bandit chipper & a bandit 12" chipper both self feeder discs.

1-020, 1-200t, 1-192t, 3-ms460 magnums, 1-echo powerpruner, 1-hyd pruner for tool circuit on genie(new addition) several fiberglass pruners 4 to be exact & extension, enough rope to circle the globe 1/2, 5/8 & 3/4 alike, 6 rope cumalongs, several blocks n tackles, 2-chainsharpeners....whew, saddles, hand saws, ext. saws, silkys, 1- edger, 1-echo gas powered winch....& a partridge in a pear tree.

plus lots more, this is all I could remember off hand & yes....my 1979 chevy scottsdale dumptruck which was fully restored years ago 4-5?? still runs great, looks good & used often for those small jobs! 


LXT............


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Ha!.......the genie is awesome & the ole dump is going strong, but we mostly use the international now! awe....you must not of read all my posts uhh?
> 
> Hmmm.... I could put all my equipment in a list here for you!!
> 
> 2-f250`s 4x4, 1-genie lift, 1-95 int. 5 ton dump, 1-440 john deere crawler, 1-International loader/backhoe, 1-vermeer 252, 1-90xp bandit chipper & a bandit 12" chipper both self feeder discs.
> 
> 1-020, 1-200t, 1-192t, 3-ms460 magnums, 1-echo powerpruner, 1-hyd pruner for tool circuit on genie(new addition) several fiberglass pruners 4 to be exact & extension, enough rope to circle the globe 1/2, 5/8 & 3/4 alike, 6 rope cumalongs, several blocks n tackles, 2-chainsharpeners....whew, saddles, hand saws, ext. saws, silkys, 1- edger, 1-echo gas powered winch....& a partridge in a pear tree.
> 
> plus lots more, this is all I could remember off hand & yes....my 1979 chevy scottsdale dumptruck which was fully restored years ago 4-5?? still runs great, looks good & used often for those small jobs!
> 
> 
> LXT............



Keep it coming man, it's great to hear how awesome you are.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tell me again...PLEASE...do tell me how much better and more equipped you are... God DAMN LXT, that's the stuff right there!


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Tell me again...PLEASE...do tell me how much better and more equipped you are... God DAMN LXT, that's the stuff right there!



Hey Blakes, I have more than him, just means more #### to pay for and keep up lol


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Tell me again...PLEASE...do tell me how much better and more equipped you are... God DAMN LXT, that's the stuff right there!



I just noticed something, look how many posts you've posted and your rep, now look at lxl's. Speaks for itself, this guy has no sense of humor and it shows in all his posts.


----------



## Plasmech

TreeCo said:


> Be careful with line trees. All too often I've run into old electric fence stand offs or barbed wire in line trees. I've got a couple of dozen like that here on my property. Usually nothing above six feet high though. Look for blemishes in the bark at regular spacings.....with experience you can sniff them out!



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm sure they do LXT, and if someone ever calls me a "know it all" I would assume they are very very stupid. Do I have a big ego? Yup. Acknowledging that is the first step to learning more from those that are willing to share information. People like you tend to get off on putting others with less experience down and I admit, I gave Plas and others a very hard time in the past but I'm working on overcoming my ego and off putting nature. What are you doing? You have shown no improvement in all the posts of yours I have ever read, no respect for others for the knowledge they've shared with you, not a single thank you, not a slight rise in maturity level, not even a bit of humility. I can only assume that you know everything in the universe or you are dumb internet braggart that gets his jollies while making fun of others. You offer nothing to this site and I'd assume not a single thing to the world.




why you little dribble of seamen! you arent fit to carry my hooks, all id let you do is wipe the liquid flatulance from my crack!

I dont really care how those trees come down, I just said my team & I could do it in x amount of time, & that $500.00 was a slap in the twins to pay to have someone do it!

I read your posts & the offering pool of knowledge is pathetic, I have corresponded with others on here by way of phone about topics in this industry you couldnt even fathom, I am no where near the best but hold multiple certs. & commendations from out of state utilities for excellent service, have obtained numerous safety awards, volunteer my time & my team to help with arbor day projects, children introduction to arborculture & so on...........the testament to what one does is not reflected by what you read on here..................so if you have any doubts of my "giving back" or offering anything; I would welcome you to stop by some day!



LXT............


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Hey Blakes, I have more than him, just means more #### to pay for and keep up lol



I'm learnin' that lesson chief. The more equipment I lay my hands on the more money I gotta come up with to fix it. My little "7K" chip truck project has turned into a "10K" dead horse on the street outside. lol.


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> Hey Blakes, I have more than him, just means more #### to pay for and keep up lol



Exactly!

But I want to get me a 1970`s chuck n duck then pick on some ones dump truck for being an antique! LOL 



Blakes is funny!

LXT...............


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> why you little dribble of seamen! you arent fit to carry my hooks, all id let you do is wipe the liquid flatulance from my crack!
> 
> I dont really care how those trees come down, I just said my team & I could do it in x amount of time, & that $500.00 was a slap in the twins to pay to have someone do it!
> 
> I read your posts & the offering pool of knowledge is pathetic, I have corresponded with others on here by way of phone about topics in this industry you couldnt even fathom, I am no where near the best but hold multiple certs. & commendations from out of state utilities for excellent service, have obtained numerous safety awards, volunteer my time & my team to help with arbor day projects, children introduction to arborculture & so on...........the testament to what one does is not reflected by what you read on here..................so if you have any doubts of my "giving back" or offering anything; I would welcome you to stop by some day!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



Couldn't even pull off one post without bragging. "Cute" is slowly becoming "sad".


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Exactly!
> 
> But I want to get me a 1970`s chuck n duck then pick on some ones dump truck for being an antique! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Blakes is funny!
> 
> LXT...............



Yeah, I am. And it appears I haven't updated that sig in a bit. Durty Debbie is sold. Kinda sad to see her go actually.


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> Exactly!
> 
> But I want to get me a 1970`s chuck n duck then pick on some ones dump truck for being an antique! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Blakes is funny!
> 
> LXT...............



He y I gots one if your serious lol


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Couldn't even pull off one post without bragging. "Cute" is slowly becoming "sad".



You are funny!!! good luck on your dump project, I didnt post for bragging sake, it took me years to get where I am, guys like ropes has even more & ASD has all the toys!

hopefully God will bless you and yours!


LXT..................


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> He y I gots one if your serious lol




HA!......whats sad is I got an old M&M as a dumpsite ornament, I dont think it would be good for parts! those machines were the stuff back when uhh?



LXT................


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> You are funny!!! good luck on your dump project, I didnt post for bragging sake, it took me years to get where I am, guys like ropes has even more & ASD has all the toys!
> 
> hopefully God will bless you and yours!
> 
> 
> LXT..................



Well thank you. I appreciate your well wishes.


----------



## ropensaddle

lxt said:


> HA!......whats sad is I got an old M&M as a dumpsite ornament, I dont think it would be good for parts! those machines were the stuff back when uhh?
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................



The v8 ,s weren't half bad but I had a bad experiance with one after our flunky mechanics changed the blades and forgot to torque one down. I like my old asplundh I know many here will laugh but I enjoy getting a little whup ass chipping:hmm3grin2orange: Of course I ain't chipped anything for over two years lol


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> I've sent him a couple of PM's and I'm not afraid to speak up.
> 
> I think it's foolish to not be dropping those trees whole if the room is there...and it's been said that there is room.



Its a dilema I know. First the rotten one- I don't think it would be a good idea to try and notch that one to put it where it needs to go. The little one is just leaning up the hill and doesn't look like it can take a pull in the right direction. The second biggest one looks like we can drop it in the right direction and maybe we will. 
So yes there is room but its not exactly where we want the trees to end up. And if they are climbed and cut right they won't spear into the ground but fall properly close to level ground by the chipper.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> The v8 ,s weren't half bad but I had a bad experiance with one after our flunky mechanics changed the blades and forgot to torque one down. I like my old asplundh I know many here will laugh but I enjoy getting a little whup ass chipping:hmm3grin2orange: Of course I ain't chipped anything for over two years lol



I'll laugh, old man. lol. I've had WAY too much of that and will take my auto feed any day of the week. Nothing like chipping dead elm in those old beasts though. lol. They eat it right up.


----------



## treemandan

IXT, Now you are bringing up peoples families. Why don't you just call it quits and go find someone else to bother? You are completely unable to converse in a good manner and that is what we are doing here. Your weak attempts to poke at The Dan is what the joke is . So really, enough. get ahold of yourself. This is not about whether or not to drop the trees you are just mean. That is what it is.


----------



## treemandan

And who here thinks 300 a day for a sub contract climber is lousy pay? For crying out loud Ixt, shut up!.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I'll laugh, old man. lol. I've had WAY too much of that and will take my auto feed any day of the week. Nothing like chipping dead elm in those old beasts though. lol. They eat it right up.



brawhahahah Blakes you have not mastered tree work til you enjoy a fresh mulberry whip on the ear in 15 degree temps:jawdrop:


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> brawhahahah Blakes you have not mastered tree work til you enjoy a fresh mulberry whip on the ear in 15 degree temps:jawdrop:



May I never master tree work then, good sir.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I'll laugh, old man. lol. I've had WAY too much of that and will take my auto feed any day of the week. Nothing like chipping dead elm in those old beasts though. lol. They eat it right up.





treemandan said:


> And who here thinks 300 a day for a sub contract climber is lousy pay? For crying out loud Ixt, shut up!.



If I did not have nothing goin and you were close I would climb a 6 hr day for that.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> brawhahahah Blakes you have not mastered tree work til you enjoy a fresh mulberry whip on the ear in 15 degree temps:jawdrop:



Then I was a master my second day. Ouch!


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> May I never master tree work then, good sir.



Really Blakes I do enjoy it.

























































Course it is from watching it at 60 foot lol


----------



## NCTREE

ropensaddle said:


> brawhahahah Blakes you have not mastered tree work til you enjoy a fresh mulberry whip on the ear in 15 degree temps:jawdrop:



I love it and dead pin oak too. Getting whipped in the back of the fingers from the branch being torn from your hands feels great!


----------



## ropensaddle

NCTREE said:


> I love it and dead pin oak too. Getting whipped in the back of the fingers from the branch being torn from your hands feels great!



Yeah I actually don't mind it either guess I am toughened in after years of it. I like a whup ass chipper for speed and durability no doubt mine will out last me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> If I did not have nothing goin and you were close I would climb a 6 hr day for that.



Silly Rope. 6 hour day? The Dan don't do that. lol.


----------



## NCTREE

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I actually don't mind it either guess I am toughened in after years of it. I like a whup ass chipper for speed and durability no doubt mine will out last me.



I know what you mean, I try to explain this to my helpers I guess it just takes time to get it. I'm a branch throwing s.u.b. with that chipper! Do you have a name for your duck?


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Silly Rope. 6 hour day? The Dan don't do that. lol.



Lol , now that b funny, prolly right, get to job 10:30 sharpen saws til 12:00 eat lunch till 1:00 work till 3:00 at bar by 3:30 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Auhhhhhh O blakes ya done gots me in trouble lmfao.


----------



## treemandan

Who here wants to notch the rotten one? I will watch while you do it.

Its actually not all in the open. You all saw the bulidings and the hill, the lean on the smaller ones but you didn't see the whole area. Anyway, if you guys are looking at the pic and saying the tree are 70 feet tall then it only stands to reason perspective is off and you won't be able to judge the rest. There are things that can get hit which we don't want to hit. If we dropped a tree the tips would land in the gravel driveway or up the hill or even off the edge on the other side and whatever/whomever goes down there stays down there.
Often I get into this dilema whether or not to drop it. Ask the ground guys if they want to drag the stuff off the yard 100 feet or just run it through as I drop it they will say "climb it Ben" so I do. Mostly on spruce and whatnot this occurs but I am one for putting the tips down closest to the chipper.


----------



## ropensaddle

NCTREE said:


> I know what you mean, I try to explain this to my helpers I guess it just takes time to get it. I'm a branch throwing s.u.b. with that chipper! Do you have a name for your duck?



Just one ole yeller lol


----------



## Plasmech

not directed at any one in particular but...

I don't understand why all the argument about fell versus climb and bomb. Ben and I are the only two who have actually been to the job site. Ben is the crew chief, he decided he wants to climb and drop, which, for what its worth, I agree is the right choice, so that's that, climb and bomb.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Lol , now that b funny, prolly right, get to job 10:30 sharpen saws til 12:00 eat lunch till 1:00 work till 3:00 at bar by 3:30 :hmm3grin2orange:



No, he's not that bad and I shouldn't depict him as such. He usually has family obligations that keep him busy till ten or so. It's not my style, I like to wake the neighbors with a 110 horse cummins and 3 muff modded chainsaws at 7:30 in the AM but then again, I am a ####.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lol , now that b funny, prolly right, get to job 10:30 sharpen saws til 12:00 eat lunch till 1:00 work till 3:00 at bar by 3:30 :hmm3grin2orange:



Show up with a dull saw and yer out! But tell them,Blakes, how I roll. I make good coin in 6 hours do I not? I don't know who came up with the idea we all should work 8 hours a day, its to hard on my constitution. I would like to get ahold of that guy.:chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Who here wants to notch the rotten one? I will watch while you do it.
> 
> Its actually not all in the open. You all saw the bulidings and the hill, the lean on the smaller ones but you didn't see the whole area. Anyway, if you guys are looking at the pic and saying the tree are 70 feet tall then it only stands to reason perspective is off and you won't be able to judge the rest. There are things that can get hit which we don't want to hit. If we dropped a tree the tips would land in the gravel driveway or up the hill or even off the edge on the other side and whatever/whomever goes down there stays down there.
> Often I get into this dilema whether or not to drop it. Ask the ground guys if they want to drag the stuff off the yard 100 feet or just run it through as I drop it they will say "climb it Ben" so I do. Mostly on spruce and whatnot this occurs but I am one for putting the tips down closest to the chipper.



Chill boss, we know what your sayin, if it is going to make you drag, f that climb it. It is easy to do the job from a key board, you are the man on site and that many times makes a differance.


----------



## Plasmech

Gawd dang, if there's any more rucus over these 4 friggin trees I'm headed out there first thing tomorrow AM with some prima-cord and I'll have 'em all down in 20 minutes.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Show up with a dull saw and yer out! But tell them,Blakes, how I roll. I make good coin in 6 hours do I not? I don't know who came up with the idea we all should work 8 hours a day, its to hard on my constitution. I would like to get ahold of that guy.:chainsawguy:



Damn Dan hell I many times stop counting hours at 12 but heck too much to do too little time:monkey:


----------



## NCTREE

ropensaddle said:


> Just one ole yeller lol



"Bev" Bev will rock ya!


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> No, he's not that bad and I shouldn't depict him as such. He usually has family obligations that keep him busy till ten or so. It's not my style, I like to wake the neighbors with a 110 horse cummins and 3 muff modded chainsaws at 7:30 in the AM but then again, I am a ####.



yeah family obbligations: sitting on the sofa with Sarah watching The Magic School Bus, eating peanut butter out of the jar and drinking chocolate milk... the world can and mostly likely that dead tree that has been there the last 5 years can wait to.


----------



## ropensaddle

Plasmech said:


> Gawd dang, if there's any more rucus over these 4 friggin trees I'm headed out there first thing tomorrow AM with some prima-cord and I'll have 'em all down in 20 minutes.



NC maybe, I think your still too green but hey I have been wrong lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Show up with a dull saw and yer out! But tell them,Blakes, how I roll. I make good coin in 6 hours do I not? I don't know who came up with the idea we all should work 8 hours a day, its to hard on my constitution. I would like to get ahold of that guy.:chainsawguy:



Ben's got his #### together. Even the 441 he said was "a little dull" still cut and the 200 he gave me was more than decent. He's organized to say the least. Although he would probably #### himself if he saw what I did in the past two days with no loader.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Ben's got his #### together. Even the 441 he said was "a little dull" still cut and the 200 he gave me was more than decent. He's organized to say the least. Although he would probably #### himself if he saw what I did in the past two days with no loader.



Oh I don't have to see it, just thinking about it hurts. But don't get me wrong, I have loaded like that just the same.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Chill boss, we know what your sayin, if it is going to make you drag, f that climb it. It is easy to do the job from a key board, you are the man on site and that many times makes a differance.



To be honest sometimes I just can't decide which to do. 6 of one half a dozen of the other. But I would think he is just gonna go in there and drop them trees would be fooling himself unless he had 6 mexicans @ 6 bucks an hour to pull the stuff out from under. Ok maybe not the mexicans but maybe a big grapple truck and a quick ride to a dump where he is not being charged to tip. And if we could keep the raking down as much as possible that would be a help. what? Why do we have to rake the neighbors yard?


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> Gawd dang, if there's any more rucus over these 4 friggin trees I'm headed out there first thing tomorrow AM with some prima-cord and I'll have 'em all down in 20 minutes.



Don't sweat it.


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> Don't sweat it.



check your PM box, boss.


----------



## Plasmech

TreeCo said:


> My chipper is on wheels........I back up to the brush!
> 
> 
> It's a big handicap not having a good size front end loader on a job that size.



Whereabouts you from TreeCo? By the way, this lxt guy is making you look like a saint and that's damn near impossible to do.


----------



## NCTREE

ropensaddle said:


> NC maybe, I think your still too green but hey I have been wrong lol



To an old fart I might be, I can keep up with the old timers.


----------



## ropensaddle

NCTREE said:


> To an old fart I might be, I can keep up with the old timers.



Re read that post NC!


----------



## treemandan

Thanks for the vote of confidence Blakes.  BTW, we went out for dinner tonight and I now I am the proud owner of a Sly Fox pint glass.


----------



## treemandan

And my heart goes out to IXT. I am sure he is a swell treeguy. I saw his anguish when I first joined this site and its sad for me to see it. I tried to tell him but I guess he is just to hardheaded. Now I wanna hear from all those guys who supposedly PM'd him about dropping those trees. Get it out of yer butts.


----------



## NCTREE

ropensaddle said:


> Re read that post NC!



don't think I'll ever get this whole electronic conversion stuff lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Blakes.  BTW, we went out for dinner tonight and I now I am the proud owner of a Sly Fox pint glass.



Nice. Better hurry, Christmas is just around the corner!


----------



## tree MDS

Whew! you boys really got a full belly yesterday huh?? lol

Good to see everybody playing so nicely in our little sandbox. 

Lets not be hating on the old chevys though...got it?? I've got two or three kicking around here, good trucks, they serve me well. 

Hey rope, you ever get much exp. with any of the newer self feeders with a winch on em?? just curious. I think you would be impressed with my 250, that things a beast.

Ok, so my last thoughts on the stupid job: I would wait till the ground freezes (maybe some snow too) and yank em over with the tractor winch. I use a 3/4 DB in the tree, with a double bowline and large clevise hook attached to a 5/16 choker rated @ 18800 lbs (or right around there), the winch can lock, so usually I can get enough energy stored in the tree that it starts to go on its own (pto winches on tractors are very fast too though, if need be). Then skid everything up to a nice landing and maybe stuff the tops in the chipper with the forks attachment. Not trying to brag here by any means, just sharing some insight on different methods of doing things. 

Of course I hate winter, so I would probably just do like the dan is thinking, and stick to feeding my woodstove in the winter.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Hey rope, you ever get much exp. with any of the newer self feeders with a winch on em?? just curious. I think you would be impressed with my 250, that things a beast.
> 
> Naw never used one I would not pay what they want for that type of chipper without it having a grapple.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rope, you ever get much exp. with any of the newer self feeders with a winch on em?? just curious. I think you would be impressed with my 250, that things a beast.
> 
> Naw never used one I would not pay what they want for that type of chipper without it having a grapple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feed pretty good with the winch on em once you get good at it. I wouldn't own a chipper without a winch. Mine is only a big twelve incher, really not grapple material...still pretty impressive though. Grapple would be nice on a 18" machine if I could have the dream "big" chipper.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rope, you ever get much exp. with any of the newer self feeders with a winch on em?? just curious. I think you would be impressed with my 250, that things a beast.
> 
> Naw never used one I would not pay what they want for that type of chipper without it having a grapple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got a little over 10 g's in mine rope and it's money well spent IMO, you can keep those chuck n' duck's. We're now doing job's WAY faster than we used to. Like maybe half as long. Once we get our 17 yard chip truck in working order we'll be seriously streamlined. Right now we can fill our 1 ton in about 15 minutes with the Bandit.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only got a little over 10 g's in mine rope and it's money well spent IMO, you can keep those chuck n' duck's. We're now doing job's WAY faster than we used to. Like maybe half as long. Once we get our 17 yard chip truck in working order we'll be seriously streamlined. Right now we can fill our 1 ton in about 15 minutes with the Bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on the filling of the one ton in 15 blakes, thats part of the reason I should be out in the shop working on the second one ton instead of loafing about in here. I was doing some big jobs last summer and just as soon as you start to really jam, the damn truck is full. I really want one of those under cdl internationals for the bigger jobs...maybe next year if things start getting back to normal.
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only got a little over 10 g's in mine rope and it's money well spent IMO, you can keep those chuck n' duck's. We're now doing job's WAY faster than we used to. Like maybe half as long. Once we get our 17 yard chip truck in working order we'll be seriously streamlined. Right now we can fill our 1 ton in about 15 minutes with the Bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh yes, but see your chipping valuable firewood that I hoard lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Blakesmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on the filling of the one ton in 15 blakes, thats part of the reason I should be out in the shop working on the second one ton instead of loafing about in here. I was doing some big jobs last summer and just as soon as you start to really jam, the damn truck is full. I really want one of those under cdl internationals for the bigger jobs...maybe next year if things start getting back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be the right situation to fill it that fast. Working right next to the truck, cut & drop, bombing big leaders, etc. But yeah, a HUGE pain. I should be working too, gotta pull the starter on our big truck today, try and get that rebuilt so that we can get it to our "shop" and start on the hydraulics. Once it's done it'll be awesome but right now it's just a pain in my wallet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Blakesmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh yes, but see your chipping valuable firewood that I hoard lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but there isn't much of a market for willow up here. lol Nothing like being able to chip a whole tree.
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be the right situation to fill it that fast. Working right next to the truck, cut & drop, bombing big leaders, etc. But yeah, a HUGE pain. I should be working too, gotta pull the starter on our big truck today, try and get that rebuilt so that we can get it to our "shop" and start on the hydraulics. Once it's done it'll be awesome but right now it's just a pain in my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is my big truck I got 18 cords split and still have a little left then got two huge white oaks so more to split lol
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Whew! you boys really got a full belly yesterday huh?? lol
> 
> Good to see everybody playing so nicely in our little sandbox.
> 
> Lets not be hating on the old chevys though...got it?? I've got two or three kicking around here, good trucks, they serve me well.
> 
> Hey rope, you ever get much exp. with any of the newer self feeders with a winch on em?? just curious. I think you would be impressed with my 250, that things a beast.
> 
> Ok, so my last thoughts on the stupid job: I would wait till the ground freezes (maybe some snow too) and yank em over with the tractor winch. I use a 3/4 DB in the tree, with a double bowline and large clevise hook attached to a 5/16 choker rated @ 18800 lbs (or right around there), the winch can lock, so usually I can get enough energy stored in the tree that it starts to go on its own (pto winches on tractors are very fast too though, if need be). Then skid everything up to a nice landing and maybe stuff the tops in the chipper with the forks attachment. Not trying to brag here by any means, just sharing some insight on different methods of doing things.
> 
> Of course I hate winter, so I would probably just do like the dan is thinking, and stick to feeding my woodstove in the winter.



Hey, that is exactly what I was thinking: do job now, feed stove later. Don't worry, once the machine starts working everything goes like clockwork... I said CLOCKWORK! Its easy to see the trees are big, its easy to understand there are a few ways to put them down, its easy to see that whatever goes down I will make sure its easy.

And who brought up the old war on chevy vs ford? Take it from me; DEY ALL GONNA BREAK ON YA sometime or another.


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> Hey, that is exactly what I was thinking: do job now, feed stove later. Don't worry, once the machine starts working everything goes like clockwork... I said CLOCKWORK! Its easy to see the trees are big, its easy to understand there are a few ways to put them down, its easy to see that whatever goes down I will make sure its easy.
> 
> And who brought up the old war on chevy vs ford? Take it from me; DEY ALL GONNA BREAK ON YA sometime or another.



Yea, and remember, at the end of the day, they are just ####ing trees...


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> IXT, Now you are bringing up peoples families. Why don't you just call it quits and go find someone else to bother? You are completely unable to converse in a good manner and that is what we are doing here. Your weak attempts to poke at The Dan is what the joke is . So really, enough. get ahold of yourself. This is not about whether or not to drop the trees you are just mean. That is what it is.



Dan.....or is it BEN ? I didnt say anything about any ones family! one of the other posters decided to take a jab at my family, where is the $300 a day coming from now?

you said earlier in this thread $500 for 2 days & must help rake, chip, etc.. I stated $500 for 2 days is a joke & it is!! funny how no one is replying to your asking if x number of dollars is a good wage...well what is it $500 for 2 days or $300 a day??

my weak attempt to poke at the "Dan"...... your name is Ben!! there in is the joke! 

I wished Blakes a gods blessing & do the same for you too along with NC, who actually took a poke at family! the start of all this was me posting about #1- the wage being paid #2- how my team & I would do it & then you PM`ing me like you`re somebody(Not). 

Ben.... I dont care how you do those trees, seriously! just be safe & may god bless you guys while working it!


LXT..................


----------



## tree MDS

I dont think $250 is that bad at all...thats what my subs get when we get together for jobs. $300 and I may as well do it myself with a couple of lackies drudged up from the local fish wrapper - but thats just me. Nobody ever complains to me about it. I dont see why you think thats such a bad number? 

$250 can still put alot of food on the table for a family man.

BTW: I'm not trying to start with you here, I'm just asking for some more insight on this.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I dont think $250 is that bad at all...thats what my subs get when we get together for jobs. $300 and I may as well do it myself with a couple of lackies drudged up from the local fish wrapper - but thats just me. Nobody ever complains to me about it. I dont see why you think thats such a bad number?
> 
> $250 can still put alot of food on the table for a family man.
> 
> BTW: I'm not trying to start with you here, I'm just asking for some more insight on this.



I'd take $250 a day as a sub as long as I don't have to travel. Nothing unreasonable about that.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd take $250 a day as a sub as long as I don't have to travel. Nothing unreasonable about that.



Thats exactly what I was thinking.

It all adds up...one way or another.


----------



## Plasmech

If you don't have a full time (other) job like I do and have a choice between sitting on 'yer butt all day making $0.00 and making $250, you have to go with the $250.


----------



## ropensaddle

I do actually see the point of lxt 250.00 is not bad for a semi qualified hand. I would work for it though if I had nothing going and he provided everything and it was up to my standards. If I am to provide, my saws, my fuel, my gear then I would have to be a little hungry for that and since I am licensed,insured,and Incorporated my fees are quite a bit higher than that more like 600 per day or percentage of the job. That is my take on the pay but remember I have everything I need to quickly take care of those trees and insured to 2 mill so am financially responsible for my work. If something don't pick up after the few jobs I have scheduled I may end up ho'ing my services to some of you lucky people


----------



## treemandan

I did say 500 minimum and its not a ballbreaker of a job. Its not like I am looking to hire a guy to bring all his equipment out and do the job. I also did read something about Ixt mentioning something about a " wif..." and there really is never any call for that and I have to say that whatever is said just don't be saying that crap... especially in MY thread. Thank you.



Signed,
Yup, I am ..... The Dan

I said before I understand the animosity Ixt but you are directing it at the wrong people. Its actually frustrating for me.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> It all adds up...one way or another.



What do you think Murphy's super climber Pat Epps be bringing in? Most people are scared of us subs. We know what we are doing and don't put with BS.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> What do you think Murphy's super climber Pat Epps be bringing in? Most people are scared of us subs. We know what we are doing and don't put with BS.



I was just talking to a highly regarded (albeit drunken womanizer) local arborist, he said if I need help there is this supposed super climber I can get for 60 an hour. Thats 480 for 8. This guy competes in them international climbing competitions. The part that bothered me was he said "this guys incredible (or something similar, cant quite remember the exact term)...I mean your a good climber, but this guys incredible". that sort of got the old climber ego in me riled a little, but I let it pass. I'm familiar with this guy and I'm sure he's impressive, but i'll bet i'd give his azz a serious run for the money on takedowns - all day long! Bell ringing dont enter the picture there. Maybe I'll try this guy out someday when i've got more work than I can handle and am looking for some entertainment...who knows, I might learn something.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I was just talking to a highly regarded (albeit drunken womanizer) local arborist, he said if I need help there is this supposed super climber I can get for 60 an hour. Thats 480 for 8. This guy competes in them international climbing competitions. The part that bothered me was he said "this guys incredible (or something similar, cant quite remember the exact term)...I mean your a good climber, but this guys incredible". that sort of got the old climber ego in me riled a little, but I let it pass. I'm familiar with this guy and I'm sure he's impressive, but i'll bet i'd give his azz a serious run for the money on takedowns - all day long! Bell ringing dont enter the picture there. Maybe I'll try this guy out someday when i've got more work than I can handle and am looking for some entertainment...who knows, I might learn something.



Champions are a joke in a workplace. I will say many of them have good skill levels too but really if your an ego driven fool, I don't care to be around you. I have had people applauding me while rigging out wood and used to be much faster than I am now but hey I am alive and able to climb a full day at 46, so I feel I done it right. My skills don't have to be proven to make my living they have for the last 26 years and my favorite saying is; I may not be the best climber in the world but I can climb with them. People that think they are the best usually suffer delusions of grandeur


----------



## NCTREE

My first year climbing I climbed in a TCC in Longwood Gardens, didn't do half bad. I came in first in the aerial rescue and 3rd in all the other events + I got disquailified from the speed climb if it wasn't for that I would of won a prize. It was a fun experience but I don't see much use for it in the commercial industry. I'm sure if I practiced everyday I could be the mike jordan of climbing just don't see the need for it.


----------



## Plasmech

nctree said:


> my first year climbing i climbed in a tcc in longwood gardens, didn't do half bad. I came in first in the aerial rescue and 3rd in all the other events + i got disquailified from the speed climb if it wasn't for that i would of won a prize. It was a fun experience but i don't see much use for it in the commercial industry. I'm sure if i practiced everyday i could be the mike jordan of climbing just don't see the need for it.



tcc?


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> I did say 500 minimum and its not a ballbreaker of a job. Its not like I am looking to hire a guy to bring all his equipment out and do the job. I also did read something about Ixt mentioning something about a " wif..." and there really is never any call for that and I have to say that whatever is said just don't be saying that crap... especially in MY thread. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Signed,
> Yup, I am ..... The Dan
> 
> I said before I understand the animosity Ixt but you are directing it at the wrong people. Its actually frustrating for me.



Yeah Dan that was distasteful on my part and am sorry for subjecting the cool people in here I met to that trash talk. I'm not sorry to lxt though, if the guy wouldn't be such a jerk about it, things would be ok. It's not what he said it's how he said it. Maybe he will wake up soon and realize that debating and insulting are two different words. Thanks for the god bless lxt but I don't want it nor do I need it. I think you need it more, take care of yourself. NCTree


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> tcc?



ISA Tree Climbing Championship


----------



## tree MDS

I was just checking out that dude I mentioned's website, theres vids of the competitions. Looks pretty good I guess...I could probably compete with those guys, I've been able to footlock for a long time now. If I just layed off the marbs and budweisers for a bit...

I imagine he'd whip my azz at pruning though...at least in my present condition, lol.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> I did say 500 minimum and its not a ballbreaker of a job. Its not like I am looking to hire a guy to bring all his equipment out and do the job. I also did read something about Ixt mentioning something about a " wif..." and there really is never any call for that and I have to say that whatever is said just don't be saying that crap... especially in MY thread. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Signed,
> Yup, I am ..... The Dan
> 
> I said before I understand the animosity Ixt but you are directing it at the wrong people. Its actually frustrating for me.




How wrong you are..........your buddy NC made a comment about my "fat lazy wife", I was gonna stoop to his level but didnt, can the "Dan" read? oops I mean the Ben!........your thread......LOL, 

animosity?..........at least ropes understands! paying a man $250 a day (contract climber) or sub is an awfull wage! sorry benny....thats just the truth you dont wanna hear!

$250 is good if its under the table & you`re supplying the gear! a sub/contracted person making $250 a day aint chit...benny, c`mon if being done "legal"..........you do operate Legal? right? 

run that number after taxes, insurance,% for equip maintenance, etc... hell uncle sam will get a solid 3rd of that $250 right off the bat meaning $250 just became $165 approx & thats not counting the rest of a subs/contractors operational costs! 

The "Ben" might toot his horn & think he is all that, but you are either running under the table or a liability claim waiting to happen, how are these guys insured should something happen, are they _additional_insured on your account?...............Hmmm....animosity you say, I call it running a legit, professional biz. 

what this job sounds like to me is a weekend warrior buzz job, hope no one gets hurt & from some of Plas`s posts in "your thread" you might wanna consider...........INSURANCE!

LXT.....................


----------



## lxt

NCTREE said:


> Yeah Dan that was distasteful on my part and am sorry for subjecting the cool people in here I met to that trash talk. I'm not sorry to lxt though, if the guy wouldn't be such a jerk about it, things would be ok. It's not what he said it's how he said it. Maybe he will wake up soon and realize that debating and insulting are two different words. Thanks for the god bless lxt but I don't want it nor do I need it. I think you need it more, take care of yourself. NCTree




NC..... personally I dont care if you think im a jerk or what have you, if you wanna give Dan "Ben" a wrap around while hugging his back side & you think he`s cool? then you are indeed in need of a blessing, I made a post about the wages & the job...........so if it offended you......too :censored: bad!

you`re a tree man, agree or disagree with someone.......dont be a  baby tough guy! sheesh....... BTW, Im divorced so the wife comment didnt really bother me...! 


LXT................


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeCo said:


> I'm guessing you've never attended an ISATCC?
> 
> I have.
> 
> You will never hear me running down the competitors. I've seen how they climb, what kind of shape they are in and their level of knowledge of ropes and rigging.



I attended a long time ago won rope toss wasn't for me too many tootie fruities.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeCo said:


> You sure that wasn't the 'salad toss' you won there, ropen?



No but the roids sure seemed to be flying around that show lmao


----------



## Plasmech

TreeCo said:


> You sure that wasn't the 'salad toss' you won there, ropen?



LMFAO, so this guy does have a sense of humor...


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> How wrong you are..........your buddy NC made a comment about my "fat lazy wife", I was gonna stoop to his level but didnt, can the "Dan" read? oops I mean the Ben!........your thread......LOL,
> 
> animosity?..........at least ropes understands! paying a man $250 a day (contract climber) or sub is an awfull wage! sorry benny....thats just the truth you dont wanna hear!
> 
> $250 is good if its under the table & you`re supplying the gear! a sub/contracted person making $250 a day aint chit...benny, c`mon if being done "legal"..........you do operate Legal? right?
> 
> run that number after taxes, insurance,% for equip maintenance, etc... hell uncle sam will get a solid 3rd of that $250 right off the bat meaning $250 just became $165 approx & thats not counting the rest of a subs/contractors operational costs!
> 
> The "Ben" might toot his horn & think he is all that, but you are either running under the table or a liability claim waiting to happen, how are these guys insured should something happen, are they _additional_insured on your account?...............Hmmm....animosity you say, I call it running a legit, professional biz.
> 
> what this job sounds like to me is a weekend warrior buzz job, hope no one gets hurt & from some of Plas`s posts in "your thread" you might wanna consider...........INSURANCE!
> 
> LXT.....................



Ok, you got me pegged. Your are right. Now will you shut the #### up? BEfore you do : What do you pay your guys?


----------



## treemandan

And I sure as hell hope Plas don't get hurt either.


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> And I sure as hell hope Plas don't get hurt either.



Me 3.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I attended a long time ago won rope toss wasn't for me too many tootie fruities.



Oh I am dying over here.


----------



## treemandan

I really don't know who brought up the wife bit and it can get hard to tell as the thread progresses IXT but if there is some example you can give me to prove that I am doing something illegal then either prove it or shut up. I imagine than anyone I hire has his own trucks and gear or either striving to establish his own to something of that effect. That would mean he has an GL ins cert. And that is all I need. I am not saying that is all he needs, I am not saying that is all I have either. No, I don't deal in WC, lucky me, I don't have to. We are just a bunch of nutzo contracters but if the #### hits the fans ( which it just may do one day and has done before) it all gets dumped on the ins co's. 
Hell, I have lived in Pittsburgh, if you get one of your guys to tote my gear up and down all those hills I would come work for 300 a day.
Now calm down if there is anything constructive you feel you have to say to me then just say it for real or go away. I am gonna do what I am gonna do and anybody who don't like can just go do what they are gonna do. It ain't always fair, don't always seem to make sense, people get hurt and who the #### knows

Mother####er wants to talk legitimate professional business with me Hell, don't know the last time I saw one of those to a T. I look around and it seems the people I work with are the only white people still in it. If you want advice on how to get around WC I can help but it sure ain't pretty but its legal. Everything is legal anyway or haven't you heard. Oh and stop with the childish " Benny" bs, It is quite childish and takes away from what you really want to say Ixt.


----------



## treemandan

But I tell ya two main things have got me all twisted up.
1. Treeco talking to Ropes about tossed salad
2. The fact that its hard find people in my area willing to pay 300 day for a service like what I can provide. most would rather get a toothless crack addict to climb and of course the standard 6 mexicans running around on the ground. I feel that it is almost the only way a tree service owner can make enough money to keep it running. Rare is the epitome of a legit and professional business. Its to obscure of a thing to obtain.

you go ahead and tell us what you pay your crew Ixt and compare you crew to those I work with. Lets do it just so we can see, not so much to say " Ha, I told you so" but more to lay the cards out so we all can see and then we can go from there.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> But I tell ya two main things have got me all twisted up.
> 1. Treeco talking to Ropes about tossed salad
> 2. The fact that its hard find people in my area willing to pay 300 day for a service like what I can provide. most would rather get a toothless crack addict to climb and of course the standard 6 mexicans running around on the ground. I feel that it is almost the only way a tree service owner can make enough money to keep it running. Rare is the epitome of a legit and professional business. Its to obscure of a thing to obtain.
> 
> you go ahead and tell us what you pay your crew Ixt and compare you crew to those I work with. Lets do it just so we can see, not so much to say " Ha, I told you so" but more to lay the cards out so we all can see and then we can go from there.



I do feel your pain on the mexicrackheaded lowballers. I have to make my money on average 90 days of the year then live like a frugal gypsy and really still just barely avoiding going under. I have thought of getting out but really my whole friggin life is invested in the money pit of tree service. Its a shame every year new startups many daddy bought boys that have deep pockets to be set to a competitive edge. It is futile in my neck of the woods especially now. It was to where a grand a day was commonplace not now hell your lucky to make 600 and thats with a bucket,grapple truck, stump machine skidder and tractor bush hog. I really try to cherish my good customers because they seem to be the only ones that compare apples. I am legit though in that I use temp help for grunt work and do all my own climbing and bucket work usually. They pay workers comp and do the payroll and I pay the bill. I have seen many here say quit, move etc. the problem is I have 40 acres and have to keep it going too. I really with what I have invested need to be working five days a week at clearing 600 a day to feel like I am getting the business that I should. Most of the customers here are northerners that moved to retire here and are price shopping sog's. Really hard to compete with third world labor.


----------



## treemandan

An example of my mode of operation:

I do sub work for a guy, I guess I call my own shots, come in at 9 thirty whatever. I work something like a day for him, so to speak, and now he owes me. So how does he pay? Well, since he holds the Wc, unemployment and other ins on Jesse and John I get to crack the whip, so to speak, over them for a day. That is if I need them for a job I can't do myself anyway so keep that in mind to.
Admittedly John and Jesse are quite retarded but its not my job to keep on them. I had a few speeches but I stopped talking to deaf ears. They can be of help to me and if they get ####ed up well then they are covered and maybe they will wise up next time or quit. Don't matter to me either way. Don't get me wrong, a lot of the pics of the jobs I posted was of them working hard and being cool. I don't try to hurt them I hope they never do. Least I didn't have to learn a new language. hell, I am lazy.
So that is one example and what you would refer to my business is quite a tiny thing.
One thing I always found funny was that half you guys build yourselfs up to be completely built up and the people that hire you don't give a rats freaking ass... you know what I mean?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I do feel your pain on the mexicrackheaded lowballers. I have to make my money on average 90 days of the year then live like a frugal gypsy and really still just barely avoiding going under. I have thought of getting out but really my whole friggin life is invested in the money pit of tree service. Its a shame every year new startups many daddy bought boys that have deep pockets to be set to a competitive edge. It is futile in my neck of the woods especially now. It was to where a grand a day was commonplace not now hell your lucky to make 600 and thats with a bucket,grapple truck, stump machine skidder and tractor bush hog. I really try to cherish my good customers because they seem to be the only ones that compare apples. I am legit though in that I use temp help for grunt work and do all my own climbing and bucket work usually. They pay workers comp and do the payroll and I pay the bill. I have seen many here say quit, move etc. the problem is I have 40 acres and have to keep it going too. I really with what I have invested need to be working five days a week at clearing 600 a day to feel like I am getting the business that I should. Most of the customers here are northerners that moved to retire here and are price shopping sog's. Really hard to compete with third world labor.



At one time I recall saying " business sucks" and I was refering to some of the things one might have to do to keep a business going. Hopefully, its not tossing salad although I heard if you can do pretty well if you let people watch you while doing it. Sorry, I hope you get what I meant there.
What they want for an ad is a lot of money but it works. Any business that wants to remain afloat sends the public constant reminders that they are there standing by to serve them. 
I would seek out the people in charge of how the light bulbs get changes, signs put up and whatnot in some of the more built up areas of your region. You might have to travel some distance but for a contract to maintain big parking lots and what have you it might be worth it.
You can't never stop thinking about ways to keep going and be resourceful and adapt and new. I suppose if you did stop then the business would dry up on you.
As you know I do shrubs alot and finer pruning, that helps with what I have got going , I plow the snow, do odd things here and there. Most likely I will be getting into some more ( I shudder to think) lanscaping type things. Me and Blakes did this one Td where I still have to grind the stump and transplant a tree in its hole.
I wonder if you could find some demolition work with the grapple? I would look into it being in your shoes which aren't to much different than mine.
I was thinking of getting a geology degree.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> At one time I recall saying " business sucks" and I was refering to some of the things one might have to do to keep a business going. Hopefully, its not tossing salad although I heard if you can do pretty well if you let people watch you while doing it. Sorry, I hope you get what I meant there.
> What they want for an ad is a lot of money but it works. Any business that wants to remain afloat sends the public constant reminders that they are there standing by to serve them.
> I would seek out the people in charge of how the light bulbs get changes, signs put up and whatnot in some of the more built up areas of your region. You might have to travel some distance but for a contract to maintain big parking lots and what have you it might be worth it.
> You can't never stop thinking about ways to keep going and be resourceful and adapt and new. I suppose if you did stop then the business would dry up on you.
> As you know I do shrubs alot and finer pruning, that helps with what I have got going , I plow the snow, do odd things here and there. Most likely I will be getting into some more ( I shudder to think) lanscaping type things. Me and Blakes did this one Td where I still have to grind the stump and transplant a tree in its hole.
> I wonder if you could find some demolition work with the grapple? I would look into it being in your shoes which aren't to much different than mine.
> I was thinking of getting a geology degree.



Well that is some ideas but the have sign companies here for them services and light bulbs may work, I may look into it but really I am well versed in tree work, my name is established to a fair degree, it is this obushanomics that is killing it. I actually am strongly thinking of direct tv installs for a five day week and then this on the side, so I can bid the way I want and if I land them, then they will be worth my time and risk. Of course ice may finally hit my area next week and I will get rich too.


----------



## NCTREE

lxt said:


> NC..... personally I dont care if you think im a jerk or what have you, if you wanna give Dan "Ben" a wrap around while hugging his back side & you think he`s cool? then you are indeed in need of a blessing, I made a post about the wages & the job...........so if it offended you......too :censored: bad!
> 
> you`re a tree man, agree or disagree with someone.......dont be a  baby tough guy! sheesh....... BTW, Im divorced so the wife comment didnt really bother me...!
> 
> 
> LXT................



Blah Blah Blah! I think you just like to hear yourself talk. Keep digging a deeper hole bucko! How do you know that I didn't make a deal on pay inprivate already. You have no foundation to base your B session on I don't like dicussing my pay in public view of evryone, it's no ones business but mine so shut up!

QUOTE=lxt;1846084]BTW, Im divorced so the wife comment didnt really bother me...! 


LXT................[/QUOTE]

I get rhe feeling people leaving you is a common occurance.


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> Blah Blah Blah! I think you just like to hear yourself talk. Keep digging a deeper hole bucko! How do you know that I didn't make a deal on pay inprivate already. You have no foundation to base your B session on I don't like dicussing my pay in public view of evryone, it's no ones business but mine so shut up!
> 
> QUOTE=lxt;1846084]BTW, Im divorced so the wife comment didnt really bother me...!
> 
> 
> LXT................



I get rhe feeling people leaving you is a common occurance.[/QUOTE]


Yea exactly, why are we discussing pay in public in the first place? Good point.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Probably because this thread started out discussing pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /



this thread started discussing pay because I started discussing pay. And why not? I think its good. Lets anyone interested in working with me/us where we stand.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> this thread started discussing pay because I started discussing pay. And why not? I think its good. Lets anyone interested in working with me/us where we stand.



thats all well and fine if you guys wanna discuss my pay on here, just don't ask me to participate. Dan we talked about this and I figure I show up on the job and we come to our agreement with a handshake, if the job goes better than we anticipate then throwing me a little extra would be good business like on your part. I don't think the issue needs to be pressed on here although if you wanna discuss this from hypothetical or standard of the industry point of view go right ahead.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> :rockn:



Its been something of a showcase since " how big do these trees look?"


----------



## NCTREE

BTW do any of you guys have real jobs lol!


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> BTW do any of you guys have real jobs lol!



I work full time as a mechanical engineer.


----------



## NCTREE

This is off topic but since you guys are unemployed at the moment it wont hurt to run this by. I'm thinking of making an adjustable friction saver for chunking wood on a spar. I was thinking of using some tenex and splicing rings in each end and then making a prussik with a ring. Do you think tenex is good for this and also what size tenex would you use?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Hey Dan, you get your hat yet? And what's this real job talk? You mean like something other than sitting on my ass and drinking coffee, posting on arboristsite all day?


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Hey Dan, you get your hat yet? And what's this real job talk? You mean like something other than sitting on my ass and drinking coffee, posting on arboristsite all day?



Yeah exactly


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> Yeah exactly



I wish I had one. My account sure ain't benefiting from this ####.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> I wish I had one. My account sure ain't benefiting from this ####.



I know what ya mean, my brain might be but not the wallet


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> I work full time as a mechanical engineer.



getting anything done?


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> getting anything done?



At work? Yes of course.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Hey Dan, you get your hat yet? And what's this real job talk? You mean like something other than sitting on my ass and drinking coffee, posting on arboristsite all day?





It showed up last night. Shucks, you didn't have to and thanks.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> This is off topic but since you guys are unemployed at the moment it wont hurt to run this by. I'm thinking of making an adjustable friction saver for chunking wood on a spar. I was thinking of using some tenex and splicing rings in each end and then making a prussik with a ring. Do you think tenex is good for this and also what size tenex would you use?



Sounds on topic to me. You are looking at this job, its like others you've done, and you are thinking about how to do it better.
I wouldn't use Tenex, it seems to fray easy on rough bark, more for pulley action I think. 
If that is what you are after, a system like that for working spars, then I would just recomend to buy a real friction saver. Frugally? I would use climbing line and knot the rings in with palstic thimbles. A choice of a two knots there is with that. I also recomend that the tail of the knot be whipped to the working end with either knot.
Maybe I will hook one up myself. Uh-oh, might be a good day to hit a toy store. But anyway, what I do is either use a choke strap and ties into that or I shorten the bridge of my friction hitch so I can work it tight against the trunk. Seems to hold if I slip.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I wish I had one. My account sure ain't benefiting from this ####.


Believe it or not I interviewed for a real job this mourning lol. I may just do it too lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Believe it or not I interviewed for a real job this mourning lol. I may just do it too lol.



Oh no, Rope?!? Sounds bad down there. Best of luck, sir.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> It showed up last night. Shucks, you didn't have to and thanks.



Meh, I get 'em for free. If I ever have a get together up here I'd probably set up a tour of Buckingham's factory. They make everything about a block from my place. Never been there but I think it would be cool to check out.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh no, Rope?!? Sounds bad down there. Best of luck, sir.



Well it is no bed of roses that b fo sho. I may become the satellite man took the p test and background check should know in a week. Funny but it seems installing them pays better than climbing trees here


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Well it is no bed of roses that b fo sho. I may become the satellite man took the p test and background check should know in a week. Funny but it seems installing them pays better than climbing trees here



You should at least get some bennies with that gig.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Well it is no bed of roses that b fo sho. I may become the satellite man took the p test and background check should know in a week. Funny but it seems installing them pays better than climbing trees here



Note: if I like it I may just sell my #### except for saws and climb gear and stumper and only do jobs that have a high profit margin lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> You should at least get some bennies with that gig.



No bennies contract but not bad gross for the measly overhead involved.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

$250/day sounds pretty good to me. I'd jump on it if I wasn't so busy.


----------



## Plasmech

Mike Cantolina said:


> $250/day sounds pretty good to me. I'd jump on it if I wasn't so busy.



Great to know Mike! What's your zip code? I'm in 19014. For the future of course. NCTree is The Man on this job, can't wait to work with him.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I'm half way across the state, near State College. But if I wasn't busy I'd come over.


----------



## rbtree

ropensaddle said:


> The v8 ,s weren't half bad but I had a bad experiance with one after our flunky mechanics changed the blades and forgot to torque one down. I like my old asplundh I know many here will laugh but I enjoy getting a little whup ass chipping:hmm3grin2orange: Of course I ain't chipped anything for over two years lol




M&M's were/are the best hand fed chipper ever made. They make the best (smallest) chips. They aren't "chuck and ducks" at all, due to the position of the anvil relative to the drum, which slows the feed rate way down, compared to all other old chippers. Well, besides the long gone Fitchburg. Only issue with my M&M, which I had for 10-11 years, was the need to keep sharp knives.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Meh, I get 'em for free. If I ever have a get together up here I'd probably set up a tour of Buckingham's factory. They make everything about a block from my place. Never been there but I think it would be cool to check out.



Oh ####, sounds like a feild trip like at the nuclear power plant or the crayola factory.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Well it is no bed of roses that b fo sho. I may become the satellite man took the p test and background check should know in a week. Funny but it seems installing them pays better than climbing trees here



Are they gonna let you use your bucket?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Are they gonna let you use your bucket?



Probably I mean its contract so I imagine if it helps me I could use it but really man. I have a satellite the install sure looked easier than risking your life for peanuts.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Sounds on topic to me. You are looking at this job, its like others you've done, and you are thinking about how to do it better.
> I wouldn't use Tenex, it seems to fray easy on rough bark, more for pulley action I think.
> If that is what you are after, a system like that for working spars, then I would just recomend to buy a real friction saver. Frugally? I would use climbing line and knot the rings in with palstic thimbles. A choice of a two knots there is with that. I also recomend that the tail of the knot be whipped to the working end with either knot.
> Maybe I will hook one up myself. Uh-oh, might be a good day to hit a toy store. But anyway, what I do is either use a choke strap and ties into that or I shorten the bridge of my friction hitch so I can work it tight against the trunk. Seems to hold if I slip.



I don't know if I like the idea of thimbles. I was think of something along the line of the 3 strand adjustable lanyard that sherrill has for $88. I could make that for around $45. Yeah im gonna have to hit the toy store on friday to get some steel rings.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Oh ####, sounds like a feild trip like at the nuclear power plant or the crayola factory.



or the Yuengling Brewery


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> or the Yuengling Brewery



Sounds way better than the Hershey factory. lol.


----------



## NCTREE

rbtree said:


> M&M's were/are the best hand fed chipper ever made. They make the best (smallest) chips. They aren't "chuck and ducks" at all, due to the position of the anvil relative to the drum, which slows the feed rate way down, compared to all other old chippers. Well, besides the long gone Fitchburg. Only issue with my M&M, which I had for 10-11 years, was the need to keep sharp knives.



I had to do the drum bearings in my altec about 2 years ago that ran me $1500 dollars. I have an exaust manifold leak which I want to tackle this winter. Scared to start cranking on the manifold bolts. I know im gonna open a can of worms


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Sounds way better than the Hershey factory. lol.



I always wanted to jump into a holding barrel like in the movie strange brew.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Ok, you got me pegged. Your are right. Now will you shut the #### up? BEfore you do : What do you pay your guys?




Ground guys make $15 hr, my top rate makes $25hr..... couldnt provide the raises I would have like too due to the current state of the economy!

My Team has health care which I pay 50% of so its a 50/50 employer/employee plan, they also have option of contributing to an IRA, I can`t match like the big companies....but its a start!



LXT..........


----------



## lxt

NCTREE said:


> Blah Blah Blah! I think you just like to hear yourself talk. Keep digging a deeper hole bucko! How do you know that I didn't make a deal on pay inprivate already. You have no foundation to base your B session on I don't like dicussing my pay in public view of evryone, it's no ones business but mine so shut up!
> 
> QUOTE=lxt;1846084]BTW, Im divorced so the wife comment didnt really bother me...!
> 
> 
> LXT................



I get rhe feeling people leaving you is a common occurance.[/QUOTE]

how do you know who left who? you are a tard indeed!:monkey:

discussing pay is no big deal.......if you`re legit! & thats why I made the comments regarding pay that I did! If your not hiring someone who has insurance or all the legitimate Biz dealings in place....then you have no business being in business! 

its the non legitimate types that ruin this trade & usually leave some poor fool who gets hurt hanging out to try! its as bad as illegal immigrants in my opinion! NC......are you a US citizen? 


LXT...................


----------



## NCTREE

lxt said:


> I get rhe feeling people leaving you is a common occurance.



how do you know who left who? you are a tard indeed!:monkey:

discussing pay is no big deal.......if you`re legit! & thats why I made the comments regarding pay that I did! If your not hiring someone who has insurance or all the legitimate Biz dealings in place....then you have no business being in business! 

its the non legitimate types that ruin this trade & usually leave some poor fool who gets hurt hanging out to try! its as bad as illegal immigrants in my opinion! NC......are you a US citizen? 


LXT...................[/QUOTE]

yo quiero taco bell!


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> I get rhe feeling people leaving you is a common occurance.



how do you know who left who? you are a tard indeed!:monkey:

discussing pay is no big deal.......if you`re legit! & thats why I made the comments regarding pay that I did! If your not hiring someone who has insurance or all the legitimate Biz dealings in place....then you have no business being in business! 

its the non legitimate types that ruin this trade & usually leave some poor fool who gets hurt hanging out to try! its as bad as illegal immigrants in my opinion! NC......are you a US citizen? 


LXT...................[/QUOTE]

Are you still claiming that I am operating out of the realm of legitamcy? You, know, I wasn't being serious when I said you had me pegged... One thing you said just might be true; Weekend Warrior, I am more and more becoming a weekend warrior. I kinda had it in my head that after my 20 years it should be no problem. And it is no problem. 
Hey, I thought you were running the best show a guy could up there and told you that awhile ago. I am just thinking to let all the bs talking that was said earlier to fall through the cracks.
I suppose a lot of us subs might get a bad rep compared to fulltime . Some of it ,though, is I just can't wake up to be in at 7 everyday to put up with half of you guys. Nothing personal, its not you its me.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> this thread started discussing pay because I started discussing pay. And why not? I think its good. Lets anyone interested in working with me/us where we stand.




discussing pay is one thing, how about discussing whos protected my man! I keep hearing $300 a day like your a parrot, now we know the "dan" has no WC.......lucky you........NO! sorry you is more like it.

you said it best.........nutzo`s...........yep! theres a good biz model right there, tell me this...if you can? Plas or NC breaks a leg (god forbid & I hope not) who pays for that? & how do they pay there medical/living expenses? are you the Dan gonna take care of em? cause with no WC they`re Fu:censored:ed!! you think your liability policy is gonna cover them!

$300 a day is not bad if its legit!! you guys wanna play roullette thats your Biz, my guys get bennies along with an hourly wage.....BTW, my guys have thanksgiving the day after & 1st day of buck off paid! whats the Dan doing for his employees? Guys like you piss me off...

you are nothing but a fly by night sweet shop with a toro dingo, you offer little cash and no future, yes 3 bones might be good under the table but not down the road....... so lets sum it up BEN.......you are paying these guys under the table with no bennies & no insurance to boot right?

If im wrong Ill apologize, just answer the question above!

Ropes.... these are the types ruining biz at this end of the globe, similar to the illegals in your area!


Nutzo`s................. yep only in this trade! & you think you deserve respect C`mon Dan! seriously!


LXT..................


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> discussing pay is one thing, how about discussing whos protected my man! I keep hearing $300 a day like your a parrot, now we know the "dan" has no WC.......lucky you........NO! sorry you is more like it.
> 
> you said it best.........nutzo`s...........yep! theres a good biz model right there, tell me this...if you can? Plas or NC breaks a leg (god forbid & I hope not) who pays for that? & how do they pay there medical/living expenses? are you the Dan gonna take care of em? cause with no WC they`re Fu:censored:ed!! you think your liability policy is gonna cover them!
> 
> $300 a day is not bad if its legit!! you guys wanna play roullette thats your Biz, my guys get bennies along with an hourly wage.....BTW, my guys have thanksgiving the day after & 1st day of buck off paid! whats the Dan doing for his employees? Guys like you piss me off...
> 
> you are nothing but a fly by night sweet shop with a toro dingo, you offer little cash and no future, yes 3 bones might be good under the table but not down the road....... so lets sum it up BEN.......you are paying these guys under the table with no bennies & no insurance to boot right?
> 
> If im wrong Ill apologize, just answer the question above!
> 
> Ropes.... these are the types ruining biz at this end of the globe, similar to the illegals in your area!
> 
> 
> Nutzo`s................. yep only in this trade! & you think you deserve respect C`mon Dan! seriously!
> 
> 
> LXT..................



Basically I am working with other business owners who carry thier own insurance on these poplars. When I work with Jesse and John Wc is held on them by another business owner. Those 2 guys are more like employess so I handle it like that but I also work with other guys who have all of their own stuff or I am hired as a sub or I do the job myself. 
My business is being a sub contracter. I am not responsible for anything but myself. Feels good, it really does.
The independant contacter questionaire which I fill out when required allows me to opt out of WC and I am supposed to get these form filled out by my subs.


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> discussing pay is one thing, how about discussing whos protected my man! I keep hearing $300 a day like your a parrot, now we know the "dan" has no WC.......lucky you........NO! sorry you is more like it.
> 
> you said it best.........nutzo`s...........yep! theres a good biz model right there, tell me this...if you can? Plas or NC breaks a leg (god forbid & I hope not) who pays for that? & how do they pay there medical/living expenses? are you the Dan gonna take care of em? cause with no WC they`re Fu:censored:ed!! you think your liability policy is gonna cover them!
> 
> $300 a day is not bad if its legit!! you guys wanna play roullette thats your Biz, my guys get bennies along with an hourly wage.....BTW, my guys have thanksgiving the day after & 1st day of buck off paid! whats the Dan doing for his employees? Guys like you piss me off...
> 
> you are nothing but a fly by night sweet shop with a toro dingo, you offer little cash and no future, yes 3 bones might be good under the table but not down the road....... so lets sum it up BEN.......you are paying these guys under the table with no bennies & no insurance to boot right?
> 
> If im wrong Ill apologize, just answer the question above!
> 
> Ropes.... these are the types ruining biz at this end of the globe, similar to the illegals in your area!
> 
> 
> Nutzo`s................. yep only in this trade! & you think you deserve respect C`mon Dan! seriously!
> 
> 
> LXT..................





No, this is not a proper decsription of my business. Close though and I can see why you are all upset. Sure do. You could say I am running " hotshot" but think of this:
1. I am not the run of the mill hotshot. I have the exeperiance and skills to run like I do and keep, as you say, legit. I know the limits and respect them. 
2. Like you gonna through stone? Yeah right? This one guy said to me about he could never give a little cash in a paycheck, I ask him why the hell did he do tree work then? I mean really, now come-on. Don't BS me. The guy who said that wasn't bs-ing me though he was serious and he was in serious trouble with his business.
3. There are many things which influence each business, I don't know all the things that influence yours as you don't know which influence mine nor do you know how long I have had this " business "nor do you know my business plan but I know yours and yours won't work for me and I don't think I want to but if you want I will come and climb with you guys, something like 300 a day... I would charge you more but this ecomnomy thing you know...
4. Its not like I hire kids and have them do it themsleves. I hire other professionals or work with other professionals. That is the way I like it, I would rather get paid by them and " work for" them. 

No, I keep on the up and up to the letter of the law and the law says I am not responsible if Plas breaks his leg. Now if I crushed him somehow then I call my ins co and tell them I am going to Fla and to give the guy the money. Hell, there ain't much keeping me in the game now, well, except that job we are gonna do next week.

And see IXT, I am being nice and proper now. Wanna try? where'd ya go?


----------



## lxt

Indeed you have been proper! I dont know how you`re subbing?? im sure the guys you have subbed fill out w-9`s & have a ryder in their liabilty that allows them to sub?

I dont work that way due to the fact a buddy of mine got burnt for doing just the same as you! subbed workers, did the job, done this for years!! then 1 of the subs literally breaks his leg due to a log cut by another letting go & wham!

how this played out was: he who obtained the job (basically General contractor) was ultimately responsible, he hired the subs their liabilty nor his covers an accident of any "worker in the immediate work area", not trying to be ignorant here but read your policy & make certain you are truly covered!

what ended up happening was, this sub was paid in "cash" so technically there was no paper work tying him to being a sub, secondly he ended up suing the General Contractor but due to the fact he was not added on the insurance & no paperwork, w-9`s, etc.. he was not considered a "worker" under the terms of the ins. policy................to make a long story short!

he sued my buddy for neglect, failing to safegaurd a work zone & allowing a non employee/ sub to engage in work!, he also sued the property owner cause the contractors liabilty levels were insufficient to cover his, living/ medical expenses! my buddy no longer has a Biz & that property owner has sold and moved! I have seen it go bad the other way too!

This is why in PA a home improvement contractor must register with the Attorney Generals office & obtain a registration # to be displayed on the vehicle, the way you are operating pushes the envelope of legality & the tracking of monies for tax purposes very difficult which will prompt a similar action in our Business soon! Dont get me wrong......if it works for you & you are providing for your family by all means.....you gotta do what ya gotta do!

the truth is; the way you are operating, unless all the i`s are dotted & T`s crossed, you or those that work with you may be inviting trouble, hopefully a home owner wont ask for Ins. cert`s from you & all sub`s plus the sublet form cert of the general contractor (you) which shows your sub`s are registered with your carrier & legitametly covered..... you may find you finished the job & now this info is requested of you, failure to furnish that info with the proper dates & signatures.......lets just say, NO PAY!

I dont want any of this to be taken like im being "mean" or how ever else you guys might think I come across, for these reasons here is why I question certain things like pay, etc..

Be safe, Take care


LXT................


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Indeed you have been proper! I dont know how you`re subbing?? im sure the guys you have subbed fill out w-9`s & have a ryder in their liabilty that allows them to sub?
> 
> I dont work that way due to the fact a buddy of mine got burnt for doing just the same as you! subbed workers, did the job, done this for years!! then 1 of the subs literally breaks his leg due to a log cut by another letting go & wham!
> 
> how this played out was: he who obtained the job (basically General contractor) was ultimately responsible, he hired the subs their liabilty nor his covers an accident of any "worker in the immediate work area", not trying to be ignorant here but read your policy & make certain you are truly covered!
> 
> what ended up happening was, this sub was paid in "cash" so technically there was no paper work tying him to being a sub, secondly he ended up suing the General Contractor but due to the fact he was not added on the insurance & no paperwork, w-9`s, etc.. he was not considered a "worker" under the terms of the ins. policy................to make a long story short!
> 
> he sued my buddy for neglect, failing to safegaurd a work zone & allowing a non employee/ sub to engage in work!, he also sued the property owner cause the contractors liabilty levels were insufficient to cover his, living/ medical expenses! my buddy no longer has a Biz & that property owner has sold and moved! I have seen it go bad the other way too!
> 
> This is why in PA a home improvement contractor must register with the Attorney Generals office & obtain a registration # to be displayed on the vehicle, the way you are operating pushes the envelope of legality & the tracking of monies for tax purposes very difficult which will prompt a similar action in our Business soon! Dont get me wrong......if it works for you & you are providing for your family by all means.....you gotta do what ya gotta do!
> 
> the truth is; the way you are operating, unless all the i`s are dotted & T`s crossed, you or those that work with you may be inviting trouble, hopefully a home owner wont ask for Ins. cert`s from you & all sub`s plus the sublet form cert of the general contractor (you) which shows your sub`s are registered with your carrier & legitametly covered..... you may find you finished the job & now this info is requested of you, failure to furnish that info with the proper dates & signatures.......lets just say, NO PAY!
> 
> I dont want any of this to be taken like im being "mean" or how ever else you guys might think I come across, for these reasons here is why I question certain things like pay, etc..
> 
> Be safe, Take care
> 
> 
> LXT................



I can see how you would get pissed off; here you are working with the system and here I am working around it.
All of what you said is horribly true too and I can't say I am not aware of any of it. 
I keep my end looking pretty good when I am hired and a lot of my work I do do myself. Yes, I would rather kick my ass on a job alone than to bring in people that I might be seriously liable for. Not only that but I pretty much stay within the crosswalks of my own limitations. 
The last guy I had actually working for me when I was looking to crank out work and grow was finacially responsible enough for himself to be able to... but he drank a case a night and I couldn't take the smell.
So I became parasitic, again, a filthy dirty nutzo sub. My ins guy knows what I do, he don't know about The Plas but maybe one day he will. Maybe one day I will change my policies to suit my needs. Yup, it works for me. But I am still looking for the right people.
See, that was my plan. To find the guys first. I am not going to apply for WC and the rest of it to go through 12 guys a year, to head up an organization. No, I am not no real businessman. I truly think that if you actually operate like you do, IXT, that you would have to figure the cost of an perpetual running help wanted ad and I just can't talk to that many people. Hell, anybody that would answer the ad would be drunk or mexican anyway.
That was bad wasn't it? Well, to paraphrase Billy Joel," I didn't start the fire."
Every white boy round here swinging with his own half baked label sending down limbs for the mexicans to drag away. You should see the crap they pull to get and do jobs. Who even knows if being an illegal alien is illegal anymore. Anyway, whatever it is I don't want it or anything that resembles it at my door. And just cause its knocking don't mean I am gonna run out and get a WC policy on it.
AHH, its sounds like it could be a perfect world guys.I don't wish to really incriminate anybody but are you telling me that you are getting by with out gravy?


----------



## treemandan

Its not like I am trying to make a mockery of the job. This year I hired 2 guys for a total of 6 days, Blakes came for 3. I would imagine if I actually did hire someone on a more steady basis I would tightened things up.


----------



## Plasmech

So we've got a lot of naysayers regarding this Poplar job, well maybe not "a lot" but one very prominent one without argument. I'm sure this is SOLELY because nobody wants to see The Dan get screwed, sued, and tattooed. Everybody here is looking out for The Dan's best interest and even mine to some extent. We must go through all the proper channels, go through the gov't created bureaucracy, cross the t's and dot the i's befose firing up a saw so you guys don't worry.

But, right after we come down off our acid trip, we quickly realize that nobody here gives a #### about anybody's welfare (business wise). It's all me me, I I. Oh no, look, this guy is cheating, he's taking away MY business. I, me myself and I, could have done that job and this hack, this weekend warrior, this guy with a day job and a steady income came in and took it from me. Desipte the fact that the US is a capitalist society, one that men died to create and still die to preserve each day, let's pretend its not. Let's keep everything FAIR, fair meaning me me, I, I get all the work, that's fair, I should get all the work without even trying, without having any type of competetive edge, no matter how crazy of an edge I have. 

Whatever. Try to figure out who I am, cry to the local "authorities" (I hate that word) and tell them little Plas who does take-downs with a tree stand is taking your work one tiny piece at a time and it's not fair. You've been in this business a lot longer, infinitely longer than me, how dare I try to start something from scratch. This is what almost every negative post pertaning either directly or indirectly to me has been about from day one. 

You rip on the Dan, say he's arrogant and what not. OK maybe he is. Maybe he has a little swagger. But did you ever think he might have earned it? He's capable of doing things that the VAST majority of people cannot do. Kinda like an airline pilot. I relate everything to aircraft by the way.

So in the future, instead of spamming up a post about 4 freaking poplar trees, frigging TREES man, just send me a PM telling me I'm an #######, I'm taking milk away from your baby, threaten to kill me, whatever. Save the forum a lot of bad reading.

Again this post only applies to a few people, not everybody. 

And by the way, the chances of me ever representing any REAL financial threat to anybody in here is very slim and everybody knows that.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Plas take it from me........nobody here is worried a bit about you guys taking work from them.
> 
> The comedy is largely a result of you and TreeManBen being comedians! Kind of like Saturday Night Fried....I mean..... Live!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /



Well they did say " never lose your sense of humour" but I have a feeling they were lying. Hey, how's your helper anyway? Got pics?
The thing is most people do start to smile at first but after a few minutes they realize that that can of BS is for them not me.


----------



## scotvl

So are these trees down yet? Pics please


----------



## treemandan

scotvl said:


> So are these trees down yet? Pics please



Scheduled to blow this friday.


----------



## scotvl

treemandan said:


> Scheduled to blow this friday.



Cool, stay safe.


----------



## treemandan

scotvl said:


> Cool, stay safe.



Thanks and I appreciate everybodies input in my thread. Plas asked me to teach him about tree work so I am ... even if its kill him... or somebody else... Hell i guess as long as it ain't me I don't really care.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Plas take it from me........nobody here is worried a bit about you guys taking work from them.
> 
> The comedy is largely a result of you and TreeManBen being comedians! Kind of like Saturday Night Fried....I mean..... Live!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /



You know... out of the two statements you just made neither is true. I don't see IXT laughing.


----------



## Plasmech

What's up with the Victory Garden in your sig anyway TreeCo? Been meaning to ask that.

For some reason, believe it or not, you might rub me the wrong way but LXT REALLY goes against my grain...making you look like a kitten.






TreeCo said:


> Hell don't kill TreeManPlas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


----------



## Blakesmaster

Plasmech said:


> So we've got a lot of naysayers regarding this Poplar job, well maybe not "a lot" but one very prominent one without argument. I'm sure this is SOLELY because nobody wants to see The Dan get screwed, sued, and tattooed. Everybody here is looking out for The Dan's best interest and even mine to some extent. We must go through all the proper channels, go through the gov't created bureaucracy, cross the t's and dot the i's befose firing up a saw so you guys don't worry.
> 
> But, right after we come down off our acid trip, we quickly realize that nobody here gives a #### about anybody's welfare (business wise). It's all me me, I I. Oh no, look, this guy is cheating, he's taking away MY business. I, me myself and I, could have done that job and this hack, this weekend warrior, this guy with a day job and a steady income came in and took it from me. Desipte the fact that the US is a capitalist society, one that men died to create and still die to preserve each day, let's pretend its not. Let's keep everything FAIR, fair meaning me me, I, I get all the work, that's fair, I should get all the work without even trying, without having any type of competetive edge, no matter how crazy of an edge I have.
> 
> Whatever. Try to figure out who I am, cry to the local "authorities" (I hate that word) and tell them little Plas who does take-downs with a tree stand is taking your work one tiny piece at a time and it's not fair. You've been in this business a lot longer, infinitely longer than me, how dare I try to start something from scratch. This is what almost every negative post pertaning either directly or indirectly to me has been about from day one.
> 
> You rip on the Dan, say he's arrogant and what not. OK maybe he is. Maybe he has a little swagger. But did you ever think he might have earned it? He's capable of doing things that the VAST majority of people cannot do. Kinda like an airline pilot. I relate everything to aircraft by the way.
> 
> So in the future, instead of spamming up a post about 4 freaking poplar trees, frigging TREES man, just send me a PM telling me I'm an #######, I'm taking milk away from your baby, threaten to kill me, whatever. Save the forum a lot of bad reading.
> 
> Again this post only applies to a few people, not everybody.
> 
> And by the way, the chances of me ever representing any REAL financial threat to anybody in here is very slim and everybody knows that.



I don't think the guys in here are worried about you taking their business, Plas. The thing I've found on internet forums is that people like to brag...A LOT. There's guys on here that have an answer for everything when it comes to this #### but an experienced eye can discern who just read it in a book and is regurgitating it to make themselves appear more knowledgeable and who actually KNOWS it. Some guys see other companies toe the line on legitimacy and are quick to point the finger and shout from the rooftops about how up and up their biz is. Basically, don't worry 'bout the naysayers, do your duty, be thankful you have an excellent mentor and go cut some ####in' trees already.

As far as your comment on saving the forum from bad reading, I take exception because I think this thread's been an absolute hoot!


----------



## lxt

Plasmech said:


> What's up with the Victory Garden in your sig anyway TreeCo? Been meaning to ask that.
> 
> For some reason, believe it or not, you might rub me the wrong way but LXT REALLY goes against my grain...making you look like a kitten.





Plas & Blakes, none of what im saying or what anyone else would tell you here is "NEW"

Plas, you started a thread some time ago titled "going rate for treeguy insurance" funny how some ask for advice on how to go legit, then in another thread talk totally different. I had the same type of posting crap with Blakes & his buddies when he first became a member!

In a neg rep comment Plas made a statement about rubbing me wrong, Plas, its not so much about rubbing me wrong & I understand what the "Dan" puts up with as far as competetiveness is concerned & how these types run their biz "almost" forcing us to do the same.....notice I said almost.

what rubs me wrong is those who come here, ask for advice while telling ya they know very little, then when you give them the cruel fact of the matter they get jacked! Blakes did the same thing....if you listened to his tales of biz empireship....him & his buddies had it down! the 2 of you come on this site wanting advice then go & do it your own way anyhow! thats what rubs me wrong!!

as far as the "trained eye" discerning things & those having an answer for everything...........what you have to realize is, there are the other types! those who wannabe, those who run illegitamately & those who in a few years wont be!!! I`ve done it the way you guys are doing it, then.....I saw the legal ramifications from doing it that way, through anothers loses!

hopefully the "trained eye" has enough of a brain? to make the change for the better!

Take care, Be safe!!!

LXT............


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Plas & Blakes, none of what im saying or what anyone else would tell you here is "NEW"
> 
> Plas, you started a thread some time ago titled "going rate for treeguy insurance" funny how some ask for advice on how to go legit, then in another thread talk totally different. I had the same type of posting crap with Blakes & his buddies when he first became a member!
> 
> In a neg rep comment Plas made a statement about rubbing me wrong, Plas, its not so much about rubbing me wrong & I understand what the "Dan" puts up with as far as competetiveness is concerned & how these types run their biz "almost" forcing us to do the same.....notice I said almost.
> 
> what rubs me wrong is those who come here, ask for advice while telling ya they know very little, then when you give them the cruel fact of the matter they get jacked! Blakes did the same thing....if you listened to his tales of biz empireship....him & his buddies had it down! the 2 of you come on this site wanting advice then go & do it your own way anyhow! thats what rubs me wrong!!
> 
> as far as the "trained eye" discerning things & those having an answer for everything...........what you have to realize is, there are the other types! those who wannabe, those who run illegitamately & those who in a few years wont be!!! I`ve done it the way you guys are doing it, then.....I saw the legal ramifications from doing it that way, through anothers loses!
> 
> hopefully the "trained eye" has enough of a brain? to make the change for the better!
> 
> Take care, Be safe!!!
> 
> LXT............



Good points LXT. keep in mind that most of us are pretty serious and are looking to improve and have started from the start. Don't let The Dan get your goat, he kinda pisses me off too.


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Plas & Blakes, none of what im saying or what anyone else would tell you here is "NEW"
> 
> Plas, you started a thread some time ago titled "going rate for treeguy insurance" funny how some ask for advice on how to go legit, then in another thread talk totally different. I had the same type of posting crap with Blakes & his buddies when he first became a member!
> 
> In a neg rep comment Plas made a statement about rubbing me wrong, Plas, its not so much about rubbing me wrong & I understand what the "Dan" puts up with as far as competetiveness is concerned & how these types run their biz "almost" forcing us to do the same.....notice I said almost.
> 
> what rubs me wrong is those who come here, ask for advice while telling ya they know very little, then when you give them the cruel fact of the matter they get jacked! Blakes did the same thing....if you listened to his tales of biz empireship....him & his buddies had it down! the 2 of you come on this site wanting advice then go & do it your own way anyhow! thats what rubs me wrong!!
> 
> as far as the "trained eye" discerning things & those having an answer for everything...........what you have to realize is, there are the other types! those who wannabe, those who run illegitamately & those who in a few years wont be!!! I`ve done it the way you guys are doing it, then.....I saw the legal ramifications from doing it that way, through anothers loses!
> 
> hopefully the "trained eye" has enough of a brain? to make the change for the better!
> 
> Take care, Be safe!!!
> 
> LXT............



Well, LXT, you said some neat stuff there, a lot of which is true. People came down pretty hard on me when I first came on this site. Some did it to make themselves feel better and some did it constructively to either help me or help the professional appearance of our line of work. I appreciate those that helped not the ones who were just aholes. Because of the ones that helped I have built a 95% legitimate business with more equipment than some of the aholes that blasted me when I first started posting and take great pride in that. So yeah, I have a bit of a big head, lol. 

It's all about how you come across, LXT. And, I'm sorry, you don't do it well. You may not intend it but your posts have a "holier than thou" tone which is irking to say the least. I don't know, maybe you drink too much coffee, I know I do.


----------



## tree MDS

I agree with treeco on the above post.

Lxt definitely makes some good points though...perhaps he should get TCIA accreditted next, really step up his game.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> You come across as a great guy Blakesmaster! With some of the climbing and cutting techniques that you and Ben showed in that thread just make sure that your success is not short lived! ......Words chosen carefully...and I do mean short lived. People that have been in this biz for a while know that when someone shows a few bad techniques......that there are probably dozens more that the user is doing that they have no clue about. It catches up with many, may you be one of the lucky!
> 
> I enjoy these threads and am way over getting upset about sharp words tossed around by arborist. It comes from years on the fourms.
> 
> Tree Man Dan



I just wish you would give a little more than your standard one liners ( which are pretty dam good btw). 
Go ahead, please, and re-post some of the cutting techniques you desribed above.


----------



## Plasmech

TreeCo said:


> You commented on his one handing a large saw waist high off of a spar with lack of a hinge. If you want to find the photo and re-post go for it. It's the one that sticks out to me but I don't want to beat him up over it, mostly just pointing out that success can be short lived.
> 
> Treeman Dan



Not trying to start trouble, but let's see some pics of you working, TreeCo. Nothing whatsoever to do with this thread, I am just curious.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> You commented on his one handing a large saw waist high off of a spar with lack of a hinge. If you want to find the photo and re-post go for it. It's the one that sticks out to me but I don't want to beat him up over it, mostly just pointing out that success can be short lived.
> 
> Treeman Dan



Sounds good and I think we have crossed that bridge and Blakes has made some changes. I was happy to work with Blakes and point that out for him, it was kinda scary. 
Now, what's this? You want to be The Dan? Ok, seems only fitting but I got to tell ya, it comes with great responsibilty.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> You can be 'The Dan'.
> 
> 
> I'm Treeman Dan like I've been for the past 25 years, you know, your first employer in the tree biz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


----------



## tree MDS

TreeCo said:


> You can be 'The Dan'.
> 
> 
> I'm Treeman Dan like I've been for the past 25 years, you know, your first employer in the tree biz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /



A.K.A, "the dans" daddy. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> A.K.A, "the dans" daddy. lol



Paaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaa:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Plasmech

You guys are all real weird man...


----------



## ropensaddle

Plasmech said:


> You guys are all real weird man...



Jr jr jr jr jr jr jr jr jr jr jr jr


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> You guys are all real weird man...



Hey, you don't really mean that do you?


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> Hey, you don't really mean that do you?



All you mother 'heffers, every one of you, is completely crazy!!!


----------



## treemandan

And the rest of you guys are killing me now.


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> All you mother 'heffers, every one of you, is completely crazy!!!



We're still on for Friday though right?


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> We're still on for Friday though right?



Yea. 

I just talked to the local loggin' guy. He said he very well might swing by and pluck the spars (no shorter than 8' 6") if I call him over. No $$$ for them, he'll just get 'em out of there for us. You got a loggin' tape? If not I have a regular tape, in fact I have about 20 of them.


----------



## lxt

tree MDS said:


> I agree with treeco on the above post.
> 
> Lxt definitely makes some good points though...perhaps he should get TCIA accreditted next, really step up his game.




I was thinking about doing that, only thing is; I dont know if I want to open my self up to a 3rd party. Bad enough all the Govt. entities in my Biz! but depending I might?? I do drink too much coffee by the way, LOL

 be safe out there!


LXT...............


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> I was thinking about doing that, only thing is; I dont know if I want to open my self up to a 3rd party. Bad enough all the Govt. entities in my Biz! but depending I might?? I do drink too much coffee by the way, LOL
> 
> be safe out there!
> 
> 
> LXT...............



Yeah, the requirements sound pretty intense dont they.


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeCo said:


> You commented on his one handing a large saw waist high off of a spar with lack of a hinge. If you want to find the photo and re-post go for it. It's the one that sticks out to me but I don't want to beat him up over it, mostly just pointing out that success can be short lived.
> 
> Treeman Dan



The photo was just with a little 200 but I do it with big saws too. I'm correcting the habit though. And I was only taking off a block, no need for a hinge there, IMO, the photo deceives by making the tree behind appear to be the one I"m cutting. Anyway, that's old news, my wrists have been slapped and I'm better for it. lol. Thanks for the warning, Treeco.

And Plas, I've the inside scoop on what Treeco can do and he's for real, man. Don't you worry 'bout pics. And this isn't a challenge, LXT, but it would be cool if you participated more and threw up some pictures. Lotta guys on this site have earned the right to brag and maybe a few pics of your operation would solidify in our minds what you already know to be true. Just sayin'.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Plasmech said:


> All you mother 'heffers, every one of you, is completely crazy!!!



lol


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> We're still on for Friday though right?



Is this regarding you guys cutting the friggin poplars already??

I've enjoyed this thread, some good laughs and some good conversatin. Rope participitating in the salad tossing contest almost killed me...I mean with that avatar?? lol. 

Just kidding rope, dont shoot.


----------



## ropensaddle

Plasmech said:


> All you mother 'heffers, every one of you, is completely crazy!!!



And your the picture of sanity :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> And this isn't a challenge, LXT, but it would be cool if you participated more and threw up some pictures. Lotta guys on this site have earned the right to brag and maybe a few pics of your operation would solidify in our minds what you already know to be true. Just sayin'.




Done my share of pic posting, but you can check them out on the tree care video section of the forum, titled ameriquip old but good & genie in action.



LXT............


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Paaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa paaaaaaaaaaa:hmm3grin2orange:



Private 08-31-2008
12:04 AM Expired 5 Harrassing another member TreeCo 

that was for harrasing Treeco

Private 09-16-2008
09:25 AM Expired 10 Complaining about site Moderation TreeCo 

That was for complaining about Treeco



Private 12-29-2008
11:25 AM Expired 0 Insulted Other Member(s) Darin 


That was for insulting Treeco


Private 05-15-2009
10:56 PM Expired 5 Inappropriate Language CaseyForrest 


that was for cursing at Treeco


Private 08-29-2009
08:13 PM 01-12-2010
10:56 PM 0 Inappropriate Language trimmmed 


And that was for cursing at Treeco again



Jeez, poor guy. I don't get it either.


----------



## treemandan

what's so funny about peace, love and infractions from Arborsite dot com?
No, no, don't take it the wrong way, we love ya bubba, both of us.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Welllll...where's the pics, it is Friday, right?


----------



## Plasmech

*Tearin' up the infamous 4 Poplars with TreeManDan & Special Sauce*

So those four poplars that caused so much turmoil on here, they had their butts handed to them today by TMD, NC-Tree, and me. 

NC-Tree blew out the first one by the time the three of us were fully awake and realized what day it was and what we were doing. Then he knocked-out the hardest part of the hardest tree. 

Dan, in his usual impressive form, tore the brush and top wood out of another poplar in the afternoon faster than I could keep up with him. 

I was working on the ground all day, man am I tired!

Everybody worked together really well, NC Tree turned out to be a cool homey who I'd definitely work with again.

Poplar does indeed stink and it leaves a bad taste in your mouth when it gets airborne. 

The only one who had a problem with the operation was a local pitbull who, should he attack my buddies, is going to get shot in the ####ing face.

Good day, good guys!

Tomorrow or Sunday it's my turn in the spikes.

("Special Sauce" was G-Love's band, some local Philly guy from back in the 90's..."G-Love and Special Sauce", google it, don't ask)


----------



## Plasmech

Blakesmaster said:


> Welllll...where's the pics, it is Friday, right?



Just started a new thread, check that. Hopefully Dan will post a few pics there.


----------



## treemandan

Oh yeah, the dog. He had me a wee nervous should he come charging over dragging the shed he was chained to. I don't think you would have got into trouble if you had to shoot it. I did not like to turn my back on that mutt no sir.


----------



## NCTREE

After we rigged that big piece of popass wood down that dog ran back into the shed with his tail between his legs.


----------



## wigglesworth

Plasmech said:


> ("Special Sauce" was G-Love's band, some local Philly guy from back in the 90's..."G-Love and Special Sauce", google it, don't ask)



Ha, hadn't heard about them in years. Good deal, job got done, nobody got hurt, dog survived, id say all is harmonious in the land of PA.


----------



## Plasmech

What the frig happened to my new thread on this???


----------



## Plasmech

OK now I see what happened, it got rolled into this thread. Man, I have to wake up in a mere 6 hours to finish the job with Dan!


----------



## Plasmech

TreeCo said:


> Well then you will be up well before 'Dan'!



Shame your cranky old arse doesn't live closer, you would probably have fun on this job.


----------



## fishercat

*so...............*

are these trees down yet?

or do i need to come over there and get this job done?


----------



## outofmytree

Holy k-wrap. I feel like I just ran a marathon and all I did was read this thread from the start.

Some photo's would be cool.  

After an effort like this I deserve a drink!


----------



## fishercat

*if Dan is ever too busy..................*



Plasmech said:


> I'm pretty darn near certain that I can get jobs down here with pretty good regularity. TMD gets first pick always, but I'll work with whoever as long as they know how to not dun git' killed.
> 
> See down here in Delco, we gots us some trees, lots 'o trees.



let me know.i can make a trip to Tennessee or Michigan and swing through to help for a day or even more.them trees look easy to me.hell,they look like fun.

only thing,i'm in charge when i am in the air.keep my ropes clear of tangles and let it run and wrap it like i say is all i ask.i don't mind coming down to help on the ground either.


----------



## treemandan

fishercat said:


> let me know.i can make a trip to Tennessee or Michigan and swing through to help for a day or even more.them trees look easy to me.hell,they look like fun.
> 
> only thing,i'm in charge when i am in the air.keep my ropes clear of tangles and let it run and wrap it like i say is all i ask.i don't mind coming down to help on the ground either.



Hell, you can be in charge of getting me a dam Big Mac! Nah, that's how it is: the guy in the sky always gets treated like royalty. Ain't nobody gonna sit on the chipper hopper and drink soda around here. If you want to know who is in charge just look up, whoever is up there that is the guy you call sir.

Me and The Plas finished up today. It was an easy job. Seems we even beat Rick's Tree Service to the punch on this one. Plas and the HO ( Sam) have got some good pics and they should be posted soon.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Rope climbing and trimming is fun............Removing such graceful poplars....not fun!
> 
> 
> What are the plans for that piece of real estate, anyway? Sure looked nice with those big trees.



The guy is planning on building on the site now the trees are gone. At first I thought he was a wack job just messing with The Plas about doing the job but he is good for the 3 g's so we chopped em down. Hey, its not like I am using the money to buy tire shine for my BMW.


----------



## Plasmech

I'm going to fire up Flikr in a few minutes here Dan and get the pics online. Is that what you use, Flikr?


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> I'm going to fire up Flikr in a few minutes here Dan and get the pics online. Is that what you use, Flikr?



No I use my right hand.


----------



## Plasmech

*Here are the pics!*

Today TMD and I finished the take-downs and bucked everything up. I climbed tree #3 and did the entire think myself with Dan as ground support and instruction. It was an awesome feeling doing this tree, definitely a heck of a milestone for me. It was like everything I learned from here and books and DVD's and previous instruction all came together at once and it just all made sense and felt good.

TMD giving some instruction:






Looking down:






For the first time, I felt good in the spurs and they did not hurt like crazy! 






Dropped this top out on rigging. In fact we pretty much rigged the entire tree except the spar.






Setting the block:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2517/4165412210_462957ed59_b.jpg

Tree #3 is brushed-out:






BIG wood, and lots of it. Three of us ran saws constantly for several hours to buck the job up.






Here's The Man (TM) himself after a hard day's work:






I was so pumped after taking that tree down. Thank you all on this forum with helping get me started. It may have been an easy tree but I honestly didn't think I had it in me. Dan is a great teacher. Now all I have to do is learn the other 18,000 things I don't know yet!


----------



## Plasmech

By the way, there are in fact pics of NC Tree and Dan climbing, however they are on Dan's camera so bug him for them!


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> By the way, there are in fact pics of NC Tree and Dan climbing, however they are on Dan's camera so bug him for them!



I didn't take any of Nc climbing, I didn't want to freak him out and we were hustling. You guys shot a few of me up in the one but we all have seen enough of that to last a lifetime.

So, from troll to playing in 100 foot sticks. No wonder you couldn't tell your right from your left by four o'clock. I guess its been almost a year since you came up to my place and took down that little pine huh? Well we had to work up to blowing out the top of that poplar. You didn't think I would let you do something like that on your first day did you? Hey, I do have a conscience. I basically have two rules and if you follow them everything will end up just fine: 1. be cool 2. don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Great work guys. Dan you got my respect for teachin' Plas the game instead of writing him off like a lot of us did on this site. And congrats on your first big takedown, Plas. Feels pretty ####in' good, huh?


----------



## Plasmech

TreeCo said:


> Looking good guys!
> 
> I bet you could give away those poplar rounds for firewood on Craigslist if you wanted. It's light wood when dry but still great fuel.



Thanks TreeCo.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Rope climbing and trimming is fun............Removing such graceful poplars....not fun!
> 
> 
> What are the plans for that piece of real estate, anyway? Sure looked nice with those big trees.



Would you believe the Ho came out when we were done and said " My, that looks so much better."?

Consider the fact that the guy has been tossing PBR boxes down the hill and there is old rusty junk and old tires all over the place.
Really , when Plas showed me the job I asked " Why?" The guy wants to build another tar paper structure out there, I guess to keep his antique cars or something. Now who don't love cars? 
These were the first non- hazzardous trees I have TD'ed in quite some time. Well, I guess I just took out a few spruce the other day on that building site. hell, if they were dead and hazzardous they would have left them til it was a real ##### to get them down safely. At least they were down before they built this time.

The trees are ( were) belived to be about 70 years old. Though hollow they would have stood for some time without much problem. I admit I like doing this kind of work although I sometimes feel like the trolls on the hobit movie- ripping down trees, tossing them in a hole to burn them to make steel. But in all honesty out here were are stone, immaculate. I love the friends that have gathered on this thin raft.
One must find a balance- sure an hour and a half to wreck a 100 foot poplar vs 5 hours pruning an oak- neither really needs to be done.


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> Would you believe the Ho came out when we were done and said " My, that looks so much better."?
> 
> Consider the fact that the guy has been tossing PBR boxes down the hill and there is old rusty junk and old tires all over the place.
> Really , when Plas showed me the job I asked " Why?" The guy wants to build another tar paper structure out there, I guess to keep his antique cars or something. Now who don't love cars?
> These were the first non- hazzardous trees I have TD'ed in quite some time. Well, I guess I just took out a few spruce the other day on that building site. hell, if they were dead and hazzardous they would have left them til it was a real ##### to get them down safely. At least they were down before they built this time.
> 
> The trees are ( were) belived to be about 70 years old. Though hollow they would have stood for some time without much problem. I admit I like doing this kind of work although I sometimes feel like the trolls on the hobit movie- ripping down trees, tossing them in a hole to burn them to make steel. But in all honesty out here were are stone, immaculate. I love the friends that have gathered on this thin raft.
> One must find a balance- sure an hour and a half to wreck a 100 foot poplar vs 5 hours pruning an oak- neither really needs to be done.



I honestly think the HO was mostly driven to have us do this job for the fun of him being able to watch. He was eating that stuff up.


----------



## fishercat

*glad it worked out!*



treemandan said:


> Hell, you can be in charge of getting me a dam Big Mac! Nah, that's how it is: the guy in the sky always gets treated like royalty. Ain't nobody gonna sit on the chipper hopper and drink soda around here. If you want to know who is in charge just look up, whoever is up there that is the guy you call sir.
> 
> Me and The Plas finished up today. It was an easy job. Seems we even beat Rick's Tree Service to the punch on this one. Plas and the HO ( Sam) have got some good pics and they should be posted soon.



i was afraid the blizzards would beat ya to it.


----------



## Plasmech

I can't wait to do my next tree, Dan. Hurry up and get us another job like this!!! Next time I'll do two and you do two!!!


----------



## fishercat

*i agree 120%*



Blakesmaster said:


> Great work guys. Dan you got my respect for teachin' Plas the game instead of writing him off like a lot of us did on this site. And congrats on your first big takedown, Plas. Feels pretty ####in' good, huh?



not many guys left willing to help a learning climber.it 's a tough gig.you got my respect Dan.

great job to all of you!


----------



## treemandan

fishercat said:


> not many guys left willing to help a learning climber.it 's a tough gig.you got my respect Dan.
> 
> great job to all of you!



Thanks man. Plas has to post pics of the landclearing job he did pretty much by himself. Its a testament of perserverance. Its good to see people not afraid to get their hands dirty.


----------



## fishercat

*yes it is.*



treemandan said:


> Thanks man. Plas has to post pics of the landclearing job he did pretty much by himself. Its a testament of perserverance. Its good to see people not afraid to get their hands dirty.



i still bet he was at the nail salon as soon as you were out of site.


----------



## ropensaddle

So these famous poppers are down So whats next tmd, you got more work?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> So these famous poppers are down So whats next tmd, you got more work?



Yes, Plas has got a few things for us to do and I have my usuall helping on my end. Just got a call from a good client looking to put an addition on so a few will have to come down. I quit working for the one guy I was a sub for. You know those two jokers in short pants? Man, the one guy accused my of stealing thier hand pruners and called me a straight up ******. I about fainted and thought about giving him a quick bashing but left quietly... well pretty queitly. The owner is a staright upp drunk, smelling like rot-gut at ten am. Kept wasting my time and money. Remember those spruce I took down on that construction site? Well there were two more which had to be raised off the phone and cable wires. I should have went to do it but he sent those two in the bucket which should not be in service anyway. They took 6 hours to do it and blew the profit from the job. I was thinking if it took 2 hours from the time we left the yard til the time we got back that would almost be to long. I just can't deal with that kind of BS. No way. I told them all they had to do is be cool but they just want to play thier games. Hell, the one guy blew the trans out of the bucket truck and jackknifed it into the radiator of the chipper. How much? I don't want to know but it don't need to happen. This is Jesse and John I am talking about. Its not like I bust thier balls when I work with them. Sure its ain't a trip to the massage parlor but I keep things smooth and I help them. They want to wreck that? Screw em! Now they can starve this winter. Maybe the drunk owner will finally give out and all the jobs I did that he took credit for will be mine.
And then the owner points out what the line clearance guys did and starts to criticize that like he or his guys could possible muster enough sense to do anything better. This guy never has worked in a tree but he wants to open his mouth?
These guys are always pulling funny stuff. One day, in the middle of the road, Jesse was backing the bucket and the owner was trying to tell him something... So Jesse would slam it in 1st and try to run the owner over so the owner would go behind the truck so Jesse would slam it in R and try again... and again... and again. Meanwhile traffic is watching this fiasco and I got a broken up elm over a house to deal with.
I actually quit once before cause of the BS but they all called me and pretty much said they were really sorry and really needed me. They were cool for a awhile but couldn't hold thier water very long. So now they can risk their lives in that beat up old rotten bucket truck.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Looking good guys!
> 
> I bet you could give away those poplar rounds for firewood on Craigslist if you wanted. It's light wood when dry but still great fuel.



Give away? Give away!? GIVE AWAY!!!??? 

Oh ####, where is my blood pressure medicine?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Yes, Plas has got a few things for us to do and I have my usuall helping on my end. Just got a call from a good client looking to put an addition on so a few will have to come down. I quit working for the one guy I was a sub for. You know those two jokers in short pants? Man, the one guy accused my of stealing thier hand pruners and called me a straight up ******. I about fainted and thought about giving him a quick bashing but left quietly... well pretty queitly. The owner is a staright upp drunk, smelling like rot-gut at ten am. Kept wasting my time and money. Remember those spruce I took down on that construction site? Well there were two more which had to be raised off the phone and cable wires. I should have went to do it but he sent those two in the bucket which should not be in service anyway. They took 6 hours to do it and blew the profit from the job. I was thinking if it took 2 hours from the time we left the yard til the time we got back that would almost be to long. I just can't deal with that kind of BS. No way. I told them all they had to do is be cool but they just want to play thier games. Hell, the one guy blew the trans out of the bucket truck and jackknifed it into the radiator of the chipper. How much? I don't want to know but it don't need to happen. This is Jesse and John I am talking about. Its not like I bust thier balls when I work with them. Sure its ain't a trip to the massage parlor but I keep things smooth and I help them. They want to wreck that? Screw em! Now they can starve this winter. Maybe the drunk owner will finally give out and all the jobs I did that he took credit for will be mine.
> And then the owner points out what the line clearance guys did and starts to criticize that like he or his guys could possible muster enough sense to do anything better. This guy never has worked in a tree but he wants to open his mouth?
> These guys are always pulling funny stuff. One day, in the middle of the road, Jesse was backing the bucket and the owner was trying to tell him something... So Jesse would slam it in 1st and try to run the owner over so the owner would go behind the truck so Jesse would slam it in R and try again... and again... and again. Meanwhile traffic is watching this fiasco and I got a broken up elm over a house to deal with.
> I actually quit once before cause of the BS but they all called me and pretty much said they were really sorry and really needed me. They were cool for a awhile but couldn't hold thier water very long. So now they can risk their lives in that beat up old rotten bucket truck.



#### em'

Yeah, I'm drunk.


----------



## Plasmech

Jesus man. You work in that traveling circus? You're way above that. Too old for that crap too. You must look at me as a freaking altar boy compared to those knuckleheads.





treemandan said:


> Yes, Plas has got a few things for us to do and I have my usuall helping on my end. Just got a call from a good client looking to put an addition on so a few will have to come down. I quit working for the one guy I was a sub for. You know those two jokers in short pants? Man, the one guy accused my of stealing thier hand pruners and called me a straight up ******. I about fainted and thought about giving him a quick bashing but left quietly... well pretty queitly. The owner is a staright upp drunk, smelling like rot-gut at ten am. Kept wasting my time and money. Remember those spruce I took down on that construction site? Well there were two more which had to be raised off the phone and cable wires. I should have went to do it but he sent those two in the bucket which should not be in service anyway. They took 6 hours to do it and blew the profit from the job. I was thinking if it took 2 hours from the time we left the yard til the time we got back that would almost be to long. I just can't deal with that kind of BS. No way. I told them all they had to do is be cool but they just want to play thier games. Hell, the one guy blew the trans out of the bucket truck and jackknifed it into the radiator of the chipper. How much? I don't want to know but it don't need to happen. This is Jesse and John I am talking about. Its not like I bust thier balls when I work with them. Sure its ain't a trip to the massage parlor but I keep things smooth and I help them. They want to wreck that? Screw em! Now they can starve this winter. Maybe the drunk owner will finally give out and all the jobs I did that he took credit for will be mine.
> And then the owner points out what the line clearance guys did and starts to criticize that like he or his guys could possible muster enough sense to do anything better. This guy never has worked in a tree but he wants to open his mouth?
> These guys are always pulling funny stuff. One day, in the middle of the road, Jesse was backing the bucket and the owner was trying to tell him something... So Jesse would slam it in 1st and try to run the owner over so the owner would go behind the truck so Jesse would slam it in R and try again... and again... and again. Meanwhile traffic is watching this fiasco and I got a broken up elm over a house to deal with.
> I actually quit once before cause of the BS but they all called me and pretty much said they were really sorry and really needed me. They were cool for a awhile but couldn't hold thier water very long. So now they can risk their lives in that beat up old rotten bucket truck.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> #### em'
> 
> Yeah, I'm drunk.



But I doubt you are " a drunk". 
I can't say I didn't know what I was getting into with these guys and I could have went to work with them years ago. It was about a year ago I started helping them. I am not going to cry " oh they screwed me and they owe me and they don't deserve to be in this business". They did and they do and they don't but I can take it or I wouldn't have signed on. I could be nasty and take thier clients and I will. Every job I was on with them the HO knows who I am, what I do and how I operate. If they want a 3 ring circus they can call Josh Lord if they want seriousness they know my number too. Hell, they usually write me a seperate check so I have thier info too.


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> Jesus man. You work in that traveling circus? You're way above that. Too old for that crap too. You must look at me as a freaking altar boy compared to those knuckleheads.



I driven every kind of rig that's ever been made puddy cat. Your are lucky I am a nice fair guy, Hell after what I have been through I am lucky I am still a nice fair guy.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> I could be nasty and take thier clients and I will. Every job I was on with them the HO knows who I am, what I do and how I operate. If they want a 3 ring circus they can call Josh Lord if they want seriousness they know my number too. Hell, they usually write me a seperate check so I have thier info too.



Do them a favor, "steal" them and give them what they want, a good job as opposed to what the jerkoffs will do to them next time without you.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I driven every kind of rig that's ever been made puddy cat. Your are lucky I am a nice fair guy, Hell after what I have been through I am lucky I am still a nice fair guy.



Ehhhhhhhhh 81 R mack twin screw, twin stick 15 speed? :monkey:
Vacuum wipers lol


----------



## outofmytree

I know this has been said but I have never claimed to be original. Brownie points to Dan for actually *DOING* something. Its easy to type a few words and claim to help new climbers. Its something else to take hours or even days of your time and really put in. Sadly I cannot rep you for your efforts Dan but I am sure someone can.


----------



## TreeW?rx

OMG this a marathon thread. But it looks like you guys did a good job and had fun doing it. I think it is awsome that The Dan took Plas under his wing and is teaching him the ropes. There needs to be more of that goin on. 

Plas: Looks like you made out 3 ways on this one. #1 you learned something new, #2 you had fun, #3 you made some money. Looks like a total win.

Good job guys.

Oh, and props to NC for throwin in a helpin hand too.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Ehhhhhhhhh 81 R mack twin screw, twin stick 15 speed? :monkey:
> Vacuum wipers lol



It was a figure of speech. Hey, do you know that windsheild wipers were invented by a woman? Makes sense, you know how stuuborn us guys are when it comes to luxuries like that.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK

outofmytree said:


> I know this has been said but I have never claimed to be original. Brownie points to Dan for actually *DOING* something. Its easy to type a few words and claim to help new climbers. Its something else to take hours or even days of your time and really put in. *Sadly I cannot rep you for your efforts Dan but I am sure someone can. *



I got him for ya, *outofmytree*. You're right, it's impressive - others should shoot him some rep, too!!!


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> I Brownie points to Dan for actually *DOING* something. Its easy to type a few words and claim to help new climbers. Its something else to take hours or even days of your time and really put in. Sadly I cannot rep you for your efforts Dan but I am sure someone can.




I'd proudly sell him some rep anyday.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeCo said:


> I sent him some rep Monday, as soon as I saw The Plas was still alive!oke:



I hit him today just cause it is done and Dan is funny lol


----------



## Plasmech

Yea The Dan is the Shiznit. I don't know what exactly it was that caused it, but for some reason about a month ago or so The Dan started to respect me just a weeee bit. Maybe it was that lot clearing job that did it I dunno. But since then we've been tearin' it up in Delaware county and we've got 3 more jobs lined up, 2 of which Dan doesn't know about yet.

I have to hand it to the dude, he REALLY had a lot of patience with me. I've learned so much from him it's sick! When I got down from my big climb this past weekend, the Dan was just as excited as I was. We were both like f'ing -A man! But he had every right to be excited. He accomplished just as much as I did. He taught a douche-bag like me how to do something that's extremely difficult. OK it's not like I "know tree work" now but a milestone was reached and it was reached because of The Dan.

The dude beats my ass on the ground but it's all for my own good. Tree work is a fast-paced and no bullshiznit endeavor. There is no sense in hooking up with some calm talking hippie dude teacher...not going to get you anywhere. You need someone to treat you like you would be treated on the job, and in this biz that's kinda harsh but it is what it is. Poor Dan doesn't know that my soft azz has been known to bark back in a way that sends all the dogs away with their tails between their legs though (evil laugh). 

And to those of you who have never worked with The Dan, the dude is good, period. You can put a lot of money on that.

Ode to The Dan. 

_and now back to our regularly scheduled programming... _


----------



## treemandan

I do it for my fans. No really, thanks. Sometimes I think I am the biggest prick.


----------



## fishercat

*if i recall.................*

Sometimes I think I am the biggest prick.[/QUOTE]

it wasn't long ago,someone here was agreeing with you. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan

fishercat said:


> Sometimes I think I am the biggest prick.



it wasn't long ago,someone here was agreeing with you. :greenchainsaw:[/QUOTE]

Well I guess everybody has his moments. I get a little irritated same as anybody. One big thing I like about this work is the truthfulness involved... you know what I mean? 
There is a lot of crap always going round and its sometimes hard to differentiate, to find an even keel.


----------



## Plasmech

Now if I had you working under me in the engineering world, I'd be the one kicking YOUR arse Dan-O!




treemandan said:


> it wasn't long ago,someone here was agreeing with you. :greenchainsaw:



Well I guess everybody has his moments. I get a little irritated same as anybody. One big thing I like about this work is the truthfulness involved... you know what I mean? 
There is a lot of crap always going round and its sometimes hard to differentiate, to find an even keel.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> Yea The Dan is the Shiznit. I don't know what exactly it was that caused it, but for some reason about a month ago or so The Dan started to respect me just a weeee bit. Maybe it was that lot clearing job that did it I dunno. But since then we've been tearin' it up in Delaware county and we've got 3 more jobs lined up, 2 of which Dan doesn't know about yet.
> 
> I have to hand it to the dude, he REALLY had a lot of patience with me. I've learned so much from him it's sick! When I got down from my big climb this past weekend, the Dan was just as excited as I was. We were both like f'ing -A man! But he had every right to be excited. He accomplished just as much as I did. He taught a douche-bag like me how to do something that's extremely difficult. OK it's not like I "know tree work" now but a milestone was reached and it was reached because of The Dan.
> 
> The dude beats my ass on the ground but it's all for my own good. Tree work is a fast-paced and no bullshiznit endeavor. There is no sense in hooking up with some calm talking hippie dude teacher...not going to get you anywhere. You need someone to treat you like you would be treated on the job, and in this biz that's kinda harsh but it is what it is. Poor Dan doesn't know that my soft azz has been known to bark back in a way that sends all the dogs away with their tails between their legs though (evil laugh).
> 
> And to those of you who have never worked with The Dan, the dude is good, period. You can put a lot of money on that.
> 
> Ode to The Dan.
> 
> _and now back to our regularly scheduled programming... _



Listen to you haha!


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> Listen to you haha!



Yea, still excited from the climb. A bit TOO excited I guess!

Hey thanks for coming down man! Let me know if you ever need help on a job, I'll do the same.


----------



## NCTREE

could of used you today, had to rig a big branch over a slate roof, talk about pressure. lots of setting up and little cutting, it worked out good though except for my ground guys forgeting knots.

Good job on the takedown bet you guys were some cutting mother####ers.


----------



## ropensaddle

NCTREE said:


> could of used you today, had to rig a big branch over a slate roof, talk about pressure. lots of setting up and little cutting, it worked out good though except for my ground guys forgeting knots.
> 
> Good job on the takedown bet you guys were some cutting mother####ers.



I thought you helped?


----------



## NCTREE

ropensaddle said:


> I thought you helped?



i did only the first day


----------



## Plasmech

NC helped a lot on day one.

And by the way NC, in my recent post above, no, I was not calling you a hippie hahaha.





NCTREE said:


> i did only the first day


----------



## ropensaddle

NC must be a long haired red neck lol


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> NC helped a lot on day one.
> 
> And by the way NC, in my recent post above, no, I was not calling you a hippie hahaha.



I didn't say you were i was laughing at #### you were writing


----------



## NCTREE

ropensaddle said:


> NC must be a long haired red neck lol



get r done buck!


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> I didn't say you were i was laughing at #### you were writing



haha like what?


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> haha like what?



do you want me to get specific


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> do you want me to get specific



hehe sure


----------



## treemandan

If it wasn't for NC we would still be there. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> hehe sure



i think its a crock of #### but thats why its so funny


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> i think its a crock of #### but thats why its so funny



hmmm, you think I'm a crock of ####?


----------



## ozzy42

Plasmech said:


> Today TMD and I finished the take-downs and bucked everything up. I climbed tree #3 and did the entire think myself with Dan as ground support and instruction. It was an awesome feeling doing this tree, definitely a heck of a milestone for me. It was like everything I learned from here and books and DVD's and previous instruction all came together at once and it just all made sense and felt good.
> 
> TMD giving some instruction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, I felt good in the spurs and they did not hurt like crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped this top out on rigging. In fact we pretty much rigged the entire tree except the spar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting the block:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2517/4165412210_462957ed59_b.jpg
> 
> Tree #3 is brushed-out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG wood, and lots of it. Three of us ran saws constantly for several hours to buck the job up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's The Man (TM) himself after a hard day's work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so pumped after taking that tree down. Thank you all on this forum with helping get me started. It may have been an easy tree but I honestly didn't think I had it in me. Dan is a great teacher. Now all I have to do is learn the other 18,000 things I don't know yet!






Well I also took the time to read this marathon thread.
Was kind of like a good book ,you just can't put down Lol.



Plasmech, i remember reading one of your first post .Something 
about standing on a ladder with a clothesline tied thru your belt loop,or something to that affect.
Glad you took the critisism,and advice constructively,and have dedicated yourself to learning the proper way to do tree work.This stuff ain't no joke.
People can,and do get hurt and killed everyday cutting trees.

Hats off to you for your commitment to learning.





Treemandan,very good of you to take the time to help somebody
learn to do something the right way ,instead of just telling him to piss off.
I wish I had somebody teach me when I was young like that.
My uncle taught me to tie a bowline to a limb and let it down from the bucket,and one of his climbers showed me how to tie a taughtline hitch on a climb line one day,and that was pretty much it for my training back in the day.Learned the rest of it the hard way,on my own thru the years.
I'm still here to talk about it,and safety is of the upmost importance to me now,but I made a lot of mistakes along the way that could have turned out really bad to say the least.

Kudos to you for taking some of the pain out of the learning curve for someone else. 


Well deserved rep coming to both of you


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> hmmm, you think I'm a crock of ####?



no not at all


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> no not at all



oh ok. Yea man I was pretty sure we were 100% cool. 

So what's a crock then?


----------



## treemandan

Hey did you guys see the pic where I am lowering, cutting, chipping and talking Plas through the tree all by myself? Hell, I am the man aren't I?:greenchainsaw:

What's this crock of #### business going on here now?

I don't remember Plas talking about a ladder and clothline either. What's up with that?


----------



## treemandan

I do appreciate everybodies comments on what a great guy I am but in all essence this was a business deal and chance for Plas to get some air time. He is the man on this one, I wouldn't have helped if I had not been getting paid.
Sure I put out for others but only if they put out for me and once again if it wasn't for the help from NC we would have been there way to long. I actually told Plas we would need another top rate guy and we got one to help cause if not by the time we got to the 3rd tree we both would have dropped dead and would have been way to exasperated with the whole thing.


----------



## ropensaddle

Plasmech said:


> Today TMD and I finished the take-downs and bucked everything up. I climbed tree #3 and did the entire think myself with Dan as ground support and instruction. It was an awesome feeling doing this tree, definitely a heck of a milestone for me. It was like everything I learned from here and books and DVD's and previous instruction all came together at once and it just all made sense and felt good.
> 
> TMD giving some instruction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, I felt good in the spurs and they did not hurt like crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped this top out on rigging. In fact we pretty much rigged the entire tree except the spar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting the block:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2517/4165412210_462957ed59_b.jpg
> 
> Tree #3 is brushed-out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG wood, and lots of it. Three of us ran saws constantly for several hours to buck the job up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's The Man (TM) himself after a hard day's work:
> 
> 
> 
> I was so pumped after taking that tree down. Thank you all on this forum with helping get me started. It may have been an easy tree but I honestly didn't think I had it in me. Dan is a great teacher. Now all I have to do is learn the other 18,000 things I don't know yet!



Well heck plas I hurt just looking at those spurs lol get ya some gecko's or at least caddy pads pard you can thank me later :angel:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Well heck plas I hurt just looking at those spurs lol get ya some gecko's or at least caddy pads pard you can thank me later :angel:



I will let in on a little secret:

He's got a set of soccer shin pads on, he don't feel a thing but outright comfort.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I will let in on a little secret:
> 
> He's got a set of soccer shin pads on, he don't feel a thing but outright comfort.



Ok so why do you have them knee pads Dan:Eye:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Ok so why do you have them knee pads Dan:Eye:



I would not be the great tree man that I am without them.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tree MDS

Look at the plas go! Very nice indeed.

It almost seems too soon for a tree like that, but as the dan said it has been about a year sinse he's been under the wing. Still the dan must be a good teacher to get such good results out of a troll in such a short period of time (just kidding plas) . Of course it helps when the trainee isn't a direspectfull retard that wants to know it all in the first week (but will never make it anyway).

Yo treeco: looks like you were wrong on this one eh??


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Look at the plas go! Very nice indeed.
> 
> It almost seems too soon for a tree like that, but as the dan said it has been about a year sinse he's been under the wing. Still the dan must be a good teacher to get such good results out of a troll in such a short period of time (just kidding plas) . Of course it helps when the trainee isn't a direspectfull retard that wants to know it all in the first week (but will never make it anyway).
> 
> Yo treeco: looks like you were wrong on this one eh??



towards the end Plas was getting a little out of my control with the log cutting but he snapped up first thing I said. I'm serious, it could have went south. I think he saw the light at the end of the tunnel to soon or was just trying to get there a little to fast.

And we aren't mad at NC for making us drag those two BIG limbs up from the hill

I burnt up my little blue 12 strand ( 200 footer) a little but that is what its for... watch, I'll do it again.


----------



## lxt

Nicely done guys! good looking chip rig too...at least from a distance. looking at the pic with all the wood in it I still say:

Put plas up in one & let him learn....seems that is what the moral of the story was, the others...set some ropes with the big shot & free sail those bast:censored:ards!!!!!

everyones safe and paid! good job!



LXT..............


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> towards the end Plas was getting a little out of my control with the log cutting but he snapped up first thing I said. I'm serious, it could have went south. I think he saw the light at the end of the tunnel to soon or was just trying to get there a little to fast.
> 
> And we aren't mad at NC for making us drag those two BIG limbs up from the hill
> 
> I burnt up my little blue 12 strand ( 200 footer) a little but that is what its for... watch, I'll do it again.



I use an orange 200' 9/16 DB (new england ropes??) for my primary rigging line. That heavy weak azzed climb line aint strong enough for my piece of mind, way too stretchy also. The DB is good on strength and easy to move with some poles, but hockles like no tomorrow.

Your chipper have a winch dano??


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Nicely done guys! good looking chip rig too...at least from a distance. looking at the pic with all the wood in it I still say:
> 
> Put plas up in one & let him learn....seems that is what the moral of the story was, the others...set some ropes with the big shot & free sail those bast:censored:ards!!!!!
> 
> everyones safe and paid! good job!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............



Yes from distance it looks ok, its when to get up on her you see the work she has done. Still solid though. I put that one fender on, painted with a rattle can.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> towards the end Plas was getting a little out of my control with the log cutting but he snapped up first thing I said. I'm serious, it could have went south. I think he saw the light at the end of the tunnel to soon or was just trying to get there a little to fast.
> 
> And we aren't mad at NC for making us drag those two BIG limbs up from the hill
> 
> I burnt up my little blue 12 strand ( 200 footer) a little but that is what its for... watch, I'll do it again.



No problem ben, the tree is down and in a very timely fashion. why rope when you can bomb, no sence crying over a few branch tips landing over the hill.

Way to hanger up and bust out that poplar after my rain storm, I could barely keep up with you. Lucky no liberal bastards walked under that tree or they might of lost their heads. 

I thought I was the only one who melted ropes lol! guess i'm not the only one.

I'm out of reps but when I get some you two are first on my list, it's been a fun rodeo guys and no hard feelings at all. Not many guys would do what you did dan and not many new climbers would climb a 100 ft poplar plas. You two deserve the credit i'm just along for the ride.


----------



## tree MDS

No NC, yer not the only one. Yesterday I saw some serious smoke coming off the 9/16 while drop hitching this top. I forgot to tell my buddy not to worry about letting it run so much, sinse I was in the bucket (I was just to lazy to come down and get the pulley). I can only blame myself there, he was only doing what were trained to. Its a tough rope though, I dont think it got burned up too bad.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> No NC, yer not the only one. Yesterday I saw some serious smoke coming off the 9/16 while drop hitching this top. I forgot to tell my buddy not to worry about letting it run so much, sinse I was in the bucket (I was just to lazy to come down and get the pulley). I can only blame myself there, he was only doing what were trained to. Its a tough rope though, I dont think it got burned up too bad.



That's why I run 5/8ths super braid, MDS, who cares if the outside's all burnt up? You ain't breaking that rope. lol. I do need to pick up something halfway decent for the small stuff though. That big'un gets pretty heavy after a bit.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> That's why I run 5/8ths super braid, MDS, who cares if the outside's all burnt up? You ain't breaking that rope. lol. I do need to pick up something halfway decent for the small stuff though. That big'un gets pretty heavy after a bit.



Yeah, 5/8 is a little extream to move around with a few pole sections, lol. I usually do most of the tree with the 9/16, including starting to piece the trunk down, then break out the 3/4 superbraid for the bigger stuff...or is it stablebraid?? I dont know, its the teal colored one anyways (rated @ 21500 SWL). I've never owned a 5/8 rope.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, 5/8 is a little extream to move around with a few pole sections, lol. I usually do most of the tree with the 9/16, including starting to piece the trunk down, then break out the 3/4 superbraid for the bigger stuff...or is it stablebraid?? I dont know, its the teal colored one anyways (rated @ 21500 SWL). I've never owned a 5/8 rope.



The super braid and stable braid run the same colors as far as I can tell, the super braid's tensile is slightly lower but it's more abrasion resistant. Since I run natural crotch primarily I chose the super braid. I really like it but it twists like a mofo in the porty. Not a big deal you really only need a half wrap or so to handle some serious weight with it.


----------



## treeslayer

Plasmech said:


> Now if I had you working under me in the engineering world, I'd be the one kicking YOUR arse Dan-O!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess everybody has his moments. I get a little irritated same as anybody. One big thing I like about this work is the truthfulness involved... you know what I mean?
> There is a lot of crap always going round and its sometimes hard to differentiate, to find an even keel.


[/QUOTE]


In the engineering world I ate engineers and architects for breakfast doing field work. (in my other life.) :hmm3grin2orange:

We gotta be straight up doing dangerous work. feelings don't count when dealing with safety and damage issues. I know a LOT of climbers, most good ones are very strong willed, and opinionated. 

plas,


----------



## ropensaddle

In the engineering world I ate engineers and architects for breakfast doing field work. (in my other life.) :hmm3grin2orange:

We gotta be straight up doing dangerous work. feelings don't count when dealing with safety and damage issues. I know a LOT of climbers, most good ones are very strong willed, and opinionated. 

plas, [/QUOTE]

Hey; ya dern acorn head, what does opinion have to do with tree work. Everyone knows there is a blueprint at the base of every tree. I mean just follow the directions:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Hey; ya dern acorn head, what does opinion have to do with tree work. Everyone knows there is a blueprint at the base of every tree. I mean just follow the directions:hmm3grin2orange:



you mean a schematic, pine cone,  what good electricians use to achieve the impossible, deciphering blueprints which are what engineers dream up while smoking pot to achieve what architects dream up while drinking.


----------



## NCTREE

lxt said:


> you are the "dan".... you and your mafia wanna be attitude makes me laugh!
> 
> I know whats going on doooode! ive seen your types in this biz many times over! I know one thing!!! those who brag on themselves like you! are all show and no go!!
> 
> Plas, in response to what you posted regarding the "airlines" I pay my groundmen very well more than what the "dan" pays his climbers apparently!
> plas.... in this field you can be taken advantage of quickly, ive been on that end, get what your worth!!! If what Dan is paying you is good then by all means work, learn & be safe!
> 
> Frankly, I read the "dans" posts & his egotistical arrogance annoys me, he`s quick to have others come out and do what he cant & then would call it a learning session!  LOL, Im saying the "dan" has a bladder full of hot air which is used as an enviromentally safe means to propell his dingo!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..................



As much as I don't want to admit it lxt, after reading this pansey azz soap opera i'm starting to agree with you


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> As much as I don't want to admit it lxt, after reading this pansey azz soap opera i'm starting to agree with you



I think you should get back on your anti-phycotics and whatever the hell IXT is blabbing about is way off base. I would think if you can't see that then you should get your eyes checked as well.

getting people to do what I can't? I have to say compared to me you are a low level climber NC. Nothing personal, that is the fact. Actually I was a not happy with having to drag them limbs up the hill no sir. You were to lazy to do it right. I could go on about what I think is panzy assed and I will but later.

IXT, you got nothing on me, most of what I post and how I post it is more just supposed to grab a laugh. You can see by my work what kind of guy I am and I can only think that by your negative response you must be jealous or something, I don't really know. Mafia wannabe? What are you serious? But there you go again Talking about what i pay people who come help me. You are talking but you don't know what about. Hey, if that is your world fine but its not mine.
Jump on me and you get it back is what i say. I also say I have seen more pansies trying to do it how I do for so long its funny they don't recognize. I think you should stop trying to bring me and the guys I work with down. Mafia wannabe attitude? Uh-huh. Yeah, you sound like one of those half wits who live up there. Who gives a #### about you? Not me. But I don't like when you talk #### like you know... cause you don't.


----------



## treemandan

Mafia Wannabe? I don't get it. How do you make the attribution there? Mafia wannabe? Me? Really? Anybody else think that The Dan wants to be a Mafia Wannabe? I know I am a smart ass but a Mafia Wannabe? Maybe you are looking for another term Ixt?


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> /



Keep watching cause for all the hard work I do I am getting pissed.

NC, keep climbing, maybe one day you will be as good as me. We paid you very well for what you did. Too much actually. That was a gift horse we gave you. Keep that in mind cause I know after climbing for the heavey hitters around here what you gave us equaled about a half day of work. Not only that but you are a lazy climber and you seem to have trouble finding the right spots to cut from. Oh, i could go on. Don't say nothing about me , my people or anything I do young boy. You just stand aside, keep your mouth shut and think about what is going on.


----------



## treemandan

Jeez, some little bucked toothed, 5 year climber gonna open up his mouth on me? That little bastard ought to be gratefull. he should go work with J. Hoadley to get some perspective. 

Like I told you Plas, its always a good idea to have a gun on the truck.You never know when someone is going go all nutzo on the job or something. Good for him he saved it where we couldn't shoot. Do you remember I said that? I said " you never know what wack job you might have to chase off the job site".


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> Jeez, some little bucked toothed, 5 year climber gonna open up his mouth on me? That little bastard ought to be gratefull. he should go work with J. Hoadley to get some perspective.
> 
> Like I told you Plas, its always a good idea to have a gun on the truck.You never know when someone is going go all nutzo on the job or something. Good for him he saved it where we couldn't shoot. Do you remember I said that? I said " you never know what wack job you might have to chase off the job site".



I do remember that indeed...

Poor me. All I want to do it cut twees down with my cwainsaw.


----------



## treemandan

yeah, he was all nice and polite back then. Which was a real good thing cause if he tried any crap on the job-site he would have drove back home in pain.
Hell, you ain't any worse of a climber compared to him at this point.


----------



## treemandan

See? that little ##### knew all the angles beforehand and now he wants to gap his yap? he answered our ad, we didn't call him. What a girl. Yeah, I got something for those who play that kind of crap face to face.
Hey. we tried to be cool with the guy. Maybe if we didn't overpay him and treat him with respect he would have been OK.
Little #####, I had to climb the biggest stick there, he said he was tired from just one and half. Boy, I will go circles around you NC. You go back to your momma's teet.


----------



## treemandan

Yeah and they way he was jamming that big saw around up there you could tell he was on a wing and a prayer. Looked like a virgin trying to figure out where to put his penis. Just a lot of noise and quick movements. I almost said something but I knew he would go beserk at that point.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Ben,
> 
> Do you realize you are destroying your own thread?
> 
> 
> You could just let the statements slide on by and let the thread speak for itself.
> 
> It would be a wise move on your part.
> 
> I'm going to delete this post in a few.......so please...nobody quote me.



No, i couldn't. That is one of my downfalls. I used to let my work speak for itself. Now I want vengance.


----------



## treemandan

To late Dan. Sorry.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> It's not to late yet. The delete option......go for it!



No way! We gave that kid a bone and he happily chewed it up and spit it back in our faces. Now everybody can know exactly what kind of gear I have on my truck ready to deal with any situation.


----------



## NCTREE

I have admit danny O if this was a reality show you'd have some good ratings but otherwise talk is cheap. Everything was fine and I thought the job went well untill you guys came on here to put on a little show for your crony. 

I think you had this job all planned out from the beginning. you enjoy making others look bad but quite frankly I don't give #### about it. You are nothing to me and have no idea what I can do. 

I was not impressed at all with your skills either, you hung a large limb up in plas's poplar and left it there knowing it could be a hazard. You did have a picture of it but now it's not in this thread anymore. Also you want to talk about lazy what about burning up your nice lower line in the crotch of that poplar because you didn't want to tie a block in the tree. 

If you wanted me to rope that tree down we could have done that danny, i'm always up for sugestions. I could have climbed up plas's poplar and banged it out left the block in the tree and roped the rest of the 4th poplar down and been out of there by 4-4:30 but you want plas to have a chance so be it.

SO go ahead with your chatter but still what are you really proving,,,that you can keep a thread going on AS. Good for you


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Yeah and they way he was jamming that big saw around up there you could tell he was on a wing and a prayer. Looked like a virgin trying to figure out where to put his penis. Just a lot of noise and quick movements. I almost said something but I knew he would go beserk at that point.



BS dan, and what now you gonna theaten me with your cool guns and thats not mafia wannabe. Don't make me die of laughter. I'm not afraid of you dan I mean ben. If you ever come around here talking your #### you better bring a gun cause I just might be a crazy person


----------



## NCTREE

Quote)Originally Posted by TreeCo 
Ben, 

Do you realize you are destroying your own thread?


You could just let the statements slide on by and let the thread speak for itself.

It would be a wise move on your part.

I'm going to delete this post in a few.......so please...nobody quote me.(Quote)

Dont worry i'll take care that


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Jeez, some little bucked toothed, 5 year climber gonna open up his mouth on me? That little bastard ought to be gratefull. he should go work with J. Hoadley to get some perspective.
> 
> Like I told you Plas, its always a good idea to have a gun on the truck.You never know when someone is going go all nutzo on the job or something. Good for him he saved it where we couldn't shoot. Do you remember I said that? I said " you never know what wack job you might have to chase off the job site".



Lets make sure this one doesn't go anywhere we all wanna see what kind of man you really are Danny-O


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> Lets make sure this one doesn't go anywhere we all wanna see what kind of man you really are Danny-O



One thing to remember man is that I sort of made a big deal about this job, or fueled the fire rather, because it turned out to be my first large take-down and I got all pumped up over it. I know that wacking a stupid poplar is old hat to you guys but to me it was like really cool. I understand that posting pictures and stuff can be a sensitive issue on here.


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> One thing to remember man is that I sort of made a big deal about this job, or fueled the fire rather, because it turned out to be my first large take-down and I got all pumped up over it. I know that wacking a stupid poplar is old hat to you guys but to me it was like really cool. I understand that posting pictures and stuff can be a sensitive issue on here.



Their is nothing wrong with feeling good and talking about your first big takedown plas, I would do the same if I were you too. I said you did a great job on your tree and am proud of you for that. I just think some of the extras could have been left out. No need for it knowing you might rub someone the wrong way unless thats your intention. I thought we were all cool too untill the little comments came suggesting your and dans sarcasm. Getting a cheap laugh at someone elses expense is no way to keep things cool.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> I have admit danny O if this was a reality show you'd have some good ratings but otherwise talk is cheap. Everything was fine and I thought the job went well untill you guys came on here to put on a little show for your crony.
> 
> I think you had this job all planned out from the beginning. you enjoy making others look bad but quite frankly I don't give #### about it. You are nothing to me and have no idea what I can do.
> 
> I was not impressed at all with your skills either, you hung a large limb up in plas's poplar and left it there knowing it could be a hazard. You did have a picture of it but now it's not in this thread anymore. Also you want to talk about lazy what about burning up your nice lower line in the crotch of that poplar because you didn't want to tie a block in the tree.
> 
> If you wanted me to rope that tree down we could have done that danny, i'm always up for sugestions. I could have climbed up plas's poplar and banged it out left the block in the tree and roped the rest of the 4th poplar down and been out of there by 4-4:30 but you want plas to have a chance so be it.
> 
> SO go ahead with your chatter but still what are you really proving,,,that you can keep a thread going on AS. Good for you




your accusations are unfounded. Sure I bombed a hanger and when I realized it was no big deal I left it. So I burned up my cheap 12 strand, that is what its there for. I can be lazy, you are just a mushy climber.
You were the one who said you were tired. You were the one trying to cut a big limb on just your top rope. You were the one who mentioned " panzy assed". You were the one who put the limbs down the hill. You were the one cutting all hap-hazzard with the big saw cause you can't find the postion to cut it nice. 
We took care of you and this is how you thank us? I know you. I know exactly how you operate don't think I don't. You want to open up your mouth for what? No, its not my intent to makes others feel bad just because. No sir, that's in yer head. A joke is a joke and that's all. You went a little further with your totally derogatory remarks. I have just got to see your operation in action. I know you have no WC policy and if you tell me you do then you are also a liar. I also know the guys you pay are bupkiss. Ask me how I know, go ahead. You started this crap, not me. And I will be damned if I will just sit and take it for a little skeeter beater. Like I said, we gave you a bone and you threw it in our faces. It was unfounded, yes it was.


----------



## treemandan

who is " my crony"? and where are all these cheap laughs at other's expense?


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> BS dan, and what now you gonna theaten me with your cool guns and thats not mafia wannabe. Don't make me die of laughter. I'm not afraid of you dan I mean ben. If you ever come around here talking your #### you better bring a gun cause I just might be a crazy person



Hey, that is what it looked like to me. Better get a grip... on the saw too.


----------



## Plasmech

I'm pretty sure I put only positive comments on the forum about you, NC.


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> I'm pretty sure I put only positive comments on the forum about you, NC.



me too. Til now. I understand he only has 5 years under his belt and if anyone think I am out to make fun of others sure ain't reading me right. 
This guy wants to say he would be done by 4:30? Hell with the chuck and duck plus the big top kick he has ( and I am not knocking anybodies equipment here) by the time he got in and turned around he would have been beat.
Once again I apologize for going off but I don't take dissention very well at all. No sir. Come on here with that "pansy assed" crapola adn I just can't take it. Sure I should just stand behind my own vindication but I just can't stand when the peanut gallery starts in. It drives me crazy. Hey! I am walking here!


----------



## treemandan

And I even stuck up for NC when he first starting talking crap. I said " he works pretty hard and takes a lot of pride in his work and is just a little sensitive cause he wants to be sure he is doing good work and all"

That is what I said isn't Plas? While that may be true I still am not going to put up with him still talking crap. With his experiance the last thing he should do is pretend he is a full bore tree service running around passing judgement on others least of all me.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> your accusations are unfounded. Sure I bombed a hanger and when I realized it was no big deal I left it. So I burned up my cheap 12 strand, that is what its there for. I can be lazy, you are just a mushy climber.
> You were the one who said you were tired. You were the one trying to cut a big limb on just your top rope. You were the one who mentioned " panzy assed". You were the one who put the limbs down the hill. You were the one cutting all hap-hazzard with the big saw cause you can't find the postion to cut it nice.
> We took care of you and this is how you thank us? I know you. I know exactly how you operate don't think I don't. You want to open up your mouth for what? No, its not my intent to makes others feel bad just because. No sir, that's in yer head. A joke is a joke and that's all. You went a little further with your totally derogatory remarks. I have just got to see your operation in action. I know you have no WC policy and if you tell me you do then you are also a liar. I also know the guys you pay are bupkiss. Ask me how I know, go ahead. You started this crap, not me. And I will be damned if I will just sit and take it for a little skeeter beater. Like I said, we gave you a bone and you threw it in our faces. It was unfounded, yes it was.



We can go on all day but really it's not worth it. Me being tied in with my climber away from the riigging point cutting a 18"x20' piece of wood that had a good chance of coming back on me is wrong??? I was standing on the limb that was almost paralell to the ground cutting below my knees in which I felt more balaned and able to move out of the way safer and quicker. if thats wrong than horse crap i'll do again. 

I've had to train all my help from the tree while looking out for my own azz in the tree and yes I manned up and did it. I would love to hire top rate guys to help me but quite frankly I just don't have enough work yet. I really have to trust my ground man to take care of me and really I trust my friends who never did this before over a hot shot tree guy. At least they will listen to my directions and do their best to watch my azz. Can't stand a guy that won't do it my way because of his bad azz treeman attitude.

As far as the WC thing look who's talking, I hire people who have other businesses and are insured both health and liability wise. Like you said it's not pretty but everyone has to start somewhere. When I get to the point where I can hire full time I will do the whole WC thing, with the economy like it is i'll be damned if i'm gonna go under just to make my WC payment.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> And I even stuck up for NC when he first starting talking crap. I said " he works pretty hard and takes a lot of pride in his work and is just a little sensitive cause he wants to be sure he is doing good work and all"
> 
> That is what I said isn't Plas? While that may be true I still am not going to put up with him still talking crap. With his experiance the last thing he should do is pretend he is a full bore tree service running around passing judgement on others least of all me.



hey I said if you have anything to critque me on go right ahead, didn't I say that dan? you had nothing to say nothing at all. If you think I would have flipped out then you are misunderstanding me. Thats what I wanted, I don't climb with others very much so when the chance comes around sure I want to know different ways. It's all in yer head that I would flip out if you told me something. I totally walked on your and plas's job with no pride or ego.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> This guy wants to say he would be done by 4:30? Hell with the chuck and duck plus the big top kick he has ( and I am not knocking anybodies equipment here) by the time he got in and turned around he would have been beat.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't say my equipment, I met I could of stayed longer and busted out plas's and that other one.


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> And I even stuck up for NC when he first starting talking crap. I said " he works pretty hard and takes a lot of pride in his work and is just a little sensitive cause he wants to be sure he is doing good work and all"
> 
> That is what I said isn't Plas? While that may be true I still am not going to put up with him still talking crap. With his experiance the last thing he should do is pretend he is a full bore tree service running around passing judgement on others least of all me.



My head is starting to hurt man. I'm done with this thread. Let's tear it up on Friday on those Maples.


----------



## Tree Pig

TMD you need to stop holding back suppressing your true feelings can cause mental and emotional damage. Also stop sugar coating things and tells us what you REALLY feel


----------



## NCTREE

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> TMD you need to stop holding back suppressing your true feelings can cause mental and emotional damage. Also stop sugar coating things and tells us what you REALLY feel



I agree, TMD why don't you tell SOM what you really think of him.


----------



## NCTREE

Plas and Dan we know this has nothing to do with the job. I have zero tolerance for bigotry and prejudice, certain issues that some people might find sensitive should just be left alone. You can say what you want, thats your right but if you want a dog fight then thats what you will get. I think both of you are disrespectful and your attempt to make me look like the villain while you guys sit on your pedestal is a big joke cause I know and you know that aren't saints. So if i'm in the wrong here then so be i'm sticking to my guns on this one and think I deserve an apology


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> Plas and Dan we know this has nothing to do with the job. I have zero tolerance for bigotry and prejudice, certain issues that some people might find sensitive should just be left alone. You can say what you want, thats your right but if you want a dog fight then thats what you will get. I think both of you are disrespectful and your attempt to make me look like the villain while you guys sit on your pedestal is a big joke cause I know and you know that aren't saints. So if i'm in the wrong here then so be i'm sticking to my guns on this one and think I deserve an apology



OK I thought I was done. Dude, when/how was I a bigot to you? I mean for one, you're white...can't believe I had to say this. My honest opinion of you, and it's been this since day one on the job, is that you came, did your thing, contributed greatly, you got paid, we shook hands, and you went home. Please let me know how I personally offended you. I respect what you've got going on. You took the time and money to get certified and you know a lot about the species and such. I'm not in a position to judge your climbing yet but it sure didn't look bad. TMD had a few tips for you that sure seemed accurate. He's a good climber and an experienced one at that. I'm sure there's a thing or two you could learn from him. There's a ton I could learn from you.

Regardless of what gets said on the forum, if I run into you again on a job I will be smiles and handshakes and nothing else.


----------



## NCTREE

Plasmech said:


> OK I thought I was done. Dude, when/how was I a bigot to you? I mean for one, you're white...can't believe I had to say this. My honest opinion of you, and it's been this since day one on the job, is that you came, did your thing, contributed greatly, you got paid, we shook hands, and you went home. Please let me know how I personally offended you. I respect what you've got going on. You took the time and money to get certified and you know a lot about the species and such. I'm not in a position to judge your climbing yet but it sure didn't look bad. TMD had a few tips for you that sure seemed accurate. He's a good climber and an experienced one at that. I'm sure there's a thing or two you could learn from him. There's a ton I could learn from you.
> 
> Regardless of what gets said on the forum, if I run into you again on a job I will be smiles and handshakes and nothing else.



 Plas I think your a good dude and respect what you are trying to do. I wish you the best luck just learn more than just cutting down trees cause it will eventually get old if thats all you know how to do. Your learning and it is probably pretty awesome to you roght now, so keep learning and it will never become dull. They're is more to this than cutting. I have no beef other than some of the politically charged comments you make, not everyone thinks like you so don't put people down for that. We are all in this together and remarks like that will only complicate relationships. I mean come on dude think outside the box don't get stuck in your ways your too smart for that.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy wants to say he would be done by 4:30? Hell with the chuck and duck plus the big top kick he has ( and I am not knocking anybodies equipment here) by the time he got in and turned around he would have been beat.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't say my equipment, I met I could of stayed longer and busted out plas's and that other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you needed to leave by 4 to go home and feed your dog. And if what you posted right above is the case why did you tell us you were to tired to do another tree?
> 
> I just wish you hadn't said the pansy assed thing then we could be friends. Sure that really pissed me off, all the other stuff IS just wind and my head hurts too. We were square with you and you called us pansies.
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Plas I think your a good dude and respect what you are trying to do. I wish you the best luck just learn more than just cutting down trees cause it will eventually get old if thats all you know how to do. Your learning and it is probably pretty awesome to you roght now, so keep learning and it will never become dull. They're is more to this than cutting. I have no beef other than some of the politically charged comments you make, not everyone thinks like you so don't put people down for that. We are all in this together and remarks like that will only complicate relationships. I mean come on dude think outside the box don't get stuck in your ways your too smart for that.



Ok, now I am confused. So we are not pansies now? Come on, just stick to off or on man.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> I agree, TMD why don't you tell SOM what you really think of him.



I allready did some months ago but thanks for the advice.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Ok, now I am confused. So we are not pansies now? Come on, just stick to off or on man.



Like I said if you want a dog fight thats what you will get


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> I allready did some months ago but thanks for the advice.



It ok Dan we all know you have some deep hidden phobias. you know what they say about people with phobias.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Like I said if you want a dog fight thats what you will get



See now how is it that I want to fight? I really don't but it was you who came up with the pansy thing which started it all. Just say you are sorry for saying that and we can start laughing at all the BS we have been talking. I apologize to the others for all the BS in this post and cause I am not man enough to let crap like that roll off of me I suppose.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> See now how is it that I want to fight? I really don't but it was you who came up with the pansy thing which started it all. Just say you are sorry for saying that and we can start laughing at all the BS we have been talking. I apologize to the others for all the BS in this post and cause I am not man enough to let crap like that roll off of me I suppose.



Nope can do bucko! You say your sorry for the remark you made about a certain someone on this site when we were leaving the job and then I will consider it. Thats the kind of chit I have no tolerance for.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Nope can do bucko! You say your sorry for the remark you made about a certain someone on this site when we were leaving the job and then I will consider it. Thats the kind of chit I have no tolerance for.



What the hell is the matter with you dude? You are crazy. Its Ok to be crazy I guess but yer nutz. Its one thing then another with you all coming from far out where it don't mean nothiing anyway. I have the idea you only came down to mess with us in the first place. Go away, I'm done. I am not mad anymore BUT I WAS. Hey, you still need help with that job? Get real.


----------



## Blakesmaster

You guys been a little bored today, or what?


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> You guys been a little bored today, or what?



I know, I go off. You should see it in person, sometimes they call the police( remember the expanda foam in the kids muffler?). But I can't accept being called a pansy when I/we gave. Maybe a better man might but I ain't a better man.Same thing when Treeco made that indiscriminate remark about The Plas's sister. There are jokes and then there aren't jokes.
No I wasn't bored, Ihad to rent a bobcat to move that dam zelkova and THAT had trouble getting it up the hill... but its in the ground now.


----------



## Plasmech

NCTREE said:


> Nope can do bucko! You say your sorry for the remark you made about a certain someone on this site when we were leaving the job and then I will consider it. Thats the kind of chit I have no tolerance for.



Who would that be? This plot keeps on thickening and thickening....and thickening.




and thickening


----------



## Tree Pig

Plasmech said:


> Who would that be? This plot keeps on thickening and thickening....and thickening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thickening



I hope its me, I hope its me. There is nothing more meaningful that a good argument on an internet forum and I am jealous I am not involved in this one.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I hope its me, I hope its me. There is nothing more meaningful that a good argument on an internet forum and I am jealous I am not involved in this one.



Ok, I said I thought you were a homosexual. I was actually going to ask if you were. No joke. Don't get mad or anything( you did ask) but that is just what I thought. But let me ask you this, " do you feel invloved now?"


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I know, I go off. You should see it in person, sometimes they call the police( remember the expanda foam in the kids muffler?). But I can't accept being called a pansy when I/we gave. Maybe a better man might but I ain't a better man.Same thing when Treeco made that indiscriminate remark about The Plas's sister. There are jokes and then there aren't jokes.
> No I wasn't bored, Ihad to rent a bobcat to move that dam zelkova and THAT had trouble getting it up the hill... but its in the ground now.



Meh, I let that #### roll right off, chief. To each his own, I s'pose.


----------



## treemandan

Now SOM, don't get mad, you asked, I told. Its not like I am looking to make fun of you, its just my perception. If you are that's fine, you seem like a good guy I am not looking to bash you( I never have) and if you aren't.... oooops.



Just don't be talking bout my pretty fingers and such, I just pulled the tranmission outta my 4x4 and also the front pumpkin.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Meh, I let that #### roll right off, chief. To each his own, I s'pose.



I wish I had that capabilty.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Now SOM, don't get mad, you asked, I told. Its not like I am looking to make fun of you, its just my perception. If you are fine, you seem like a good guy I am not looking to bash you and if you aren't.... oooops.



He is a good guy, Dano. Mother ####er not only found me a chip box but offered his number should my guys need any help when they were up his way. He don't know me, he definitely don't know my guys and he just threw out his offer with no question. That says a lot about a man. I don't even care if he's gay, although I don't get that vibe from him. You're an odd one, chief. You been drinkin' today?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I wish I had that capabilty.



One thing that really pisses me off is trying to spell the word "definitely". I'll try 50 different configurations and they all end up with that red line under them. Man I hate that red line.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> He is a good guy, Dano. Mother ####er not only found me a chip box but offered his number should my guys need any help when they were up his way. He don't know me, he definitely don't know my guys and he just threw out his offer with no question. That says a lot about a man. I don't even care if he's gay, although I don't get that vibe from him. You're an odd one, chief. You been drinkin' today?



I don't really care if he is either and yes, a good guy.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Ok, I said I thought you were a homosexual. I was actually going to ask if you were. No joke. Don't get mad or anything( you did ask) but that is just what I thought. But let me ask you this, " do you feel invloved now?"



I think your words were a little more harsh than that but i'm not going to repeat it.

I tell ya dan you were making me uncomfortable when we were chatting at lunch, thought you were secretly checking me out.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> I think your words were a little more harsh than that but i'm not going to repeat it.
> 
> I tell ya dan you were making me uncomfortable when we were chatting at lunch, thought you were secretly checking me out.



I was checking you out, I was thinking" this guy is nuts".


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> What the hell is the matter with you dude? You are crazy. Its Ok to be crazy I guess but yer nutz. Its one thing then another with you all coming from far out where it don't mean nothiing anyway. I have the idea you only came down to mess with us in the first place. Go away, I'm done. I am not mad anymore BUT I WAS. Hey, you still need help with that job? Get real.



Does seem that way doesn't it:jester:

Really though I had no intentions of coming down there to #### with you guys


----------



## treemandan

Anyway, what does what I think about SOM have to do with this?


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Anyway, what does what I think about SOM have to do with this?



I have an uncle who is gay and he's a really good guy. He is constantly dealing with people's gay inuendo. I just think it stupid talking that kind of smack


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> I have an uncle who is gay and he's a really good guy. He is constantly dealing with people's gay inuendo. I just think it stupid talking that kind of smack



But nothing to do with what's at hand right? Your just changing the subject and looking for ways to get at me? But oh yeah, I was checking you out. No joke.

Talking stupid smack? Like the " Pansy assed " thing? Right? Right.


----------



## treemandan

Look you little POS, yer pissing me off all over again. You make no sense. Face it. you got nothing. Just apologize for calling us pansies and we can go back to figuring out who is gay and who is not OK?


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> But nothing to do with what's at hand right? Your just changing the subject and looking for ways to get at me? But oh yeah, I was checking you out. No joke.
> 
> Talking stupid smack? Like the " Pansy assed " thing? Right? Right.



No seriously I really did feel uncomfortable when you were talking to me at lunch. You kept looking down at my knees thats why I gave you the side view.


----------



## ropensaddle

I will say this thread has taken some interesting turns. We have run the gambit and now are entering a different arena of which I know nothing about. So who is the gay one anyway lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> I will say this thread has taken some interesting turns. We have run the gambit and now are entering a different arena of which I know nothing about. So who is the gay one anyway lol



Well, I'm sure I'm not the gay one. Are you the gay one, Rope? All right, show of hands, who in this thread is not gay?


----------



## treemandan

I am not gay, least I don't think I am but YOU NEVER KNOW!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, I'm sure I'm not the gay one. Are you the gay one, Rope? All right, show of hands, who in this thread is not gay?



I am not gay but I have been happy before. I do like chicks though in that way.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> No seriously I really did feel uncomfortable when you were talking to me at lunch. You kept looking down at my knees thats why I gave you the side view.



Yes, you have very sexy knees. And thanks for clearing that up cause I thought you were flirting with me.

Dude, shut the #### up. Ain't nobody gay and if they were nobody really gives a crap anyway. you are just trying to take this ina direction that ain't yours ####face. Jesus ####ing Christ, give it up or stay on the subject.

The subject is you called us pansies for which I got mad and now I am trying to show you that its not us who are the pansies but you. I noticed you didn't call us pansies when you were on the job-site, pansy.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Yes, you have very sexy knees.



dan you are a good guy when you want to be and teaching plas is a good example, thats the closest thing to an apology you are going to get


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> dan you are a good guy when you want to be and teaching plas is a good example, thats the closest thing to an apology you are going to get



You are kinda cute you know. I'd #### ya.


----------



## outofmytree

Man after reading this thread from the start I will never tease my wife about watching soap operas again. This was like a bad episode of The Bold and the Beautiful. Actually is there such a thing as a good episode?


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> You are kinda cute you know. I'd #### ya.



Thats why I gave you my best side I new you'd like it


----------



## treemandan

outofmytree said:


> Man after reading this thread from the start I will never tease my wife about watching soap operas again. This was like a bad episode of The Bold and the Beautiful. Actually is there such a thing as a good episode?



Guy called me a pansy that's what started it.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Now SOM, don't get mad, you asked, I told. Its not like I am looking to make fun of you, its just my perception. If you are that's fine, you seem like a good guy I am not looking to bash you( I never have) and if you aren't.... oooops.
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't be talking bout my pretty fingers and such, I just pulled the tranmission outta my 4x4 and also the front pumpkin.



are you really holding a grudge about the fingers man your nuts.

Well I can tell you this you are wrong, but I am sure thats not the first time thats happened. Although them big ears of yours would probably make good handles. The difference between you and me TMD is that if I had a problem with NCTREE I would have settled it to his face in person. Not argued with him over the internet like a 12 year old school girl. But I guess he had a point in calling you a pansy. You showed what kind of man you were when you foamed some little kids tail pipe, then bragged about it here like the child that you are.

Now I feel involved.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> He is a good guy, Dano. Mother ####er not only found me a chip box but offered his number should my guys need any help when they were up his way. He don't know me, he definitely don't know my guys and he just threw out his offer with no question. That says a lot about a man. I don't even care if he's gay, although I don't get that vibe from him. You're an odd one, chief. You been drinkin' today?



Its prolly his Gaydar going off. They say gays have that. But it misfired if it clicked on me. I wouldnt make a good gay I dont wipe my ass well enough or wash my balls as often as I should


----------



## NCTREE

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Its prolly his Gaydar going off. They say gays have that. But it misfired if it clicked on me. I wouldnt make a good gay I dont wipe my ass well enough or wash my balls as often as I should



at least you have sense of humor about this whole thing


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> at least you have sense of humor about this whole thing



This isnt real life, its the internet some people cant tell the difference.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> This isnt real life, its the internet some people cant tell the difference.



Just so you know Nc was in agreement when I said I thought you was a queer. So don't think any different. Now you might ask why i thought you were a queer I would have to say its bacause you seem to know so much about it. I mean you are always quick to post a defintion of some queer term when the subject arises and some of the comments you made to me had me thinking you were... don't forget to add that with the fact you look like one, right outta The Village People.
But this ain't about any of that. The little ##### called me a pansy cause of his own problems, not anything we did. He is mad at something ( I can only guess what) and wants to take it out on us. We treated him very well and there is no reason he should open up his mouth like that. Now , sure, some people that wouldn't bother but I am not some people. In real life he was nice as pie but now he wants to degrade us? For what? He has no reason whatsoever... and neither do you.
You? Well you jumped on my back a while ago. Maybe you don't like my jokes or my attitude I don't know. Let me tell you I asked the kid not to go screamng up the way at 11 pm with his turbo muffler. I told him it made my kid wake up frightened. he didn't seem to care so I did what I did. But he got another muffler so I called the cops, I haven't heard anything since.
So, what would you do if I came into one of your post and called you a pansy? Send me a PM telling me what a child I am? Guess what? I know and I don't care. Have fun .


----------



## Plasmech

Oh my God dudes....really? REALLY?


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> at least you have sense of humor about this whole thing



don't even try it. You were right there going " I know, look at the guy, he is standing there in the crotch of a tree like that". Go ahead, call me a liar. You are weak, give it up pansy.


----------



## treemandan

And no, SOM. I am not holding any type of grudge angainst you whatsoever, I just think your gay.


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> Oh my God dudes....really? REALLY?



Mother ####er called me a pansy. And now he is trying to get out of it.


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> And no, SOM. I am not holding any type of grudge angainst you whatsoever, I just think your gay.



Who the frig is SOM???


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> Who the frig is SOM???



he is the one me and NC thought was queer. Stihl-o-matic. Least I didn't bust on the guy or his work like NC did. I just said he looked queer to me and I would watch myself round him. I am not relly argueing here, I am posting nothing but facts.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Just so you know Nc was in agreement when I said I thought you was a queer. So don't think any different. Now you might ask why i thought you were a queer I would have to say its bacause you seem to know so much about it. I mean you are always quick to post a defintion of some queer term when the subject arises and some of the comments you made to me had me thinking you were... don't forget to add that with the fact you look like one, right outta The Village People.
> But this ain't about any of that. The little ##### called me a pansy cause of his own problems, not anything we did. He is mad at something ( I can only guess what) and wants to take it out on us. We treated him very well and there is no reason he should open up his mouth like that. Now , sure, some people that wouldn't bother but I am not some people. In real life he was nice as pie but now he wants to degrade us? For what? He has no reason whatsoever... and neither do you.
> You? Well you jumped on my back a while ago. Maybe you don't like my jokes or my attitude I don't know. Let me tell you I asked the kid not to go screamng up the way at 11 pm with his turbo muffler. I told him it made my kid wake up frightened. he didn't seem to care so I did what I did. But he got another muffler so I called the cops, I haven't heard anything since.
> So, what would you do if I came into one of your post and called you a pansy? Send me a PM telling me what a child I am? Guess what? I know and I don't care. Have fun .



i did not and do not think SOM is gay, i said, is that why he repped me saying he was just stiring up the pot


----------



## Plasmech

treemandan said:


> he is the one me and NC thought was queer. Stihl-o-matic. Least I didn't bust on the guy or his work like NC did. I just said he looked queer to me and I would watch myself round him. I am not relly argueing here, I am posting nothing but facts.



Oh. SOM seems like a nice guy.


----------



## treemandan

Plasmech said:


> Oh. SOM seems like a nice guy.



Yes, he does.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Just so you know Nc was in agreement when I said I thought you was a queer. So don't think any different. Now you might ask why i thought you were a queer I would have to say its bacause you seem to know so much about it. I mean you are always quick to post a defintion of some queer term when the subject arises and some of the comments you made to me had me thinking you were... don't forget to add that with the fact you look like one, right outta The Village People.
> But this ain't about any of that. The little ##### called me a pansy cause of his own problems, not anything we did. He is mad at something ( I can only guess what) and wants to take it out on us. We treated him very well and there is no reason he should open up his mouth like that. Now , sure, some people that wouldn't bother but I am not some people. In real life he was nice as pie but now he wants to degrade us? For what? He has no reason whatsoever... and neither do you.
> You? Well you jumped on my back a while ago. Maybe you don't like my jokes or my attitude I don't know. Let me tell you I asked the kid not to go screamng up the way at 11 pm with his turbo muffler. I told him it made my kid wake up frightened. he didn't seem to care so I did what I did. But he got another muffler so I called the cops, I haven't heard anything since.
> So, what would you do if I came into one of your post and called you a pansy? Send me a PM telling me what a child I am? Guess what? I know and I don't care. Have fun .




You can think I am gay all you want man it dont matter to me. Your just another name on the internet. Ive been working as a white cop in the ghetto for 16 years and have been called every name in the book. I have evolved far enough as a man and a human to realize that it really doesnt matter. I can tell you this though, If we were standing face to face you would cower like a little girl and not have the guts to say a word. Dont confuse me with someone getting internet tough its just a fact. My joking around with you obviously struck a nerve so I apologize for that, the only negative thing Ive ever said about you that I truly meant was that I think you smoke waaaaaaay tooooo much weed.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> don't even try it. You were right there going " I know, look at the guy, he is standing there in the crotch of a tree like that". Go ahead, call me a liar. You are weak, give it up pansy.



i said i didn't think he could climb i didn't call him a faggot like you did dan that is the word you used


----------



## Plasmech

I need to cut some trees man. Fire my chain saw up and cut some trees. Someone give me a tree to cut...now.


----------



## ropensaddle

SOM don't look gay to me, of course I have only met a few in my life that were. I think ole som might put a pop knot on your head in person for saying that but I may be wrong I have been wrong before :notrolls2:


----------



## NCTREE

lets all have nanny session for dan
Doesn't feel so good when someone calls you a name danny boy. i thought you were a man


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> You can think I am gay all you want man it dont matter to me. Your just another name on the internet. Ive been working as a white cop in the ghetto for 16 years and have been called every name in the book. I have evolved far enough as a man and a human to realize that it really doesnt matter. I can tell you this though, If we were standing face to face you would cower like a little girl and not have the guts to say a word. Dont confuse me with someone getting internet tough its just a fact. My joking around with you obviously struck a nerve so I apologize for that, the only negative thing Ive ever said about you that I truly meant was that I think you smoke waaaaaaay tooooo much weed.



you got me all wrong, I was never upset at any of the jokes you made towards me. I like ya, well, as a person that is. But really I wouldn't cower if I was standing if front of you, I 'd either leave or stab ya in the throat, chances are I would just leave and we can leave it at that. P.S. Don't tell anybody but I gave up smoking weed almost year ago. A little puff puff here and there but nothing steady. P.P.S Ok. I admit it, you make me cower just looking at your picture.


----------



## Tree Pig

Funny thing is I think TMD is questioning my ability to climb. I wasnt the one who posted in here looking for help with a MINOR take down of a few poplars. Dan I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else. I probably make as much as you do a year on trees and its only my second job. The only one I have to prove anything to is my bank account and I make over 100k a year at my first job you do the math.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> lets all have nanny session for dan
> Doesn't feel so good when someone calls you a name danny boy. i thought you were a man



Give it up, your reaching kinda far now, futher than before.


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> SOM don't look gay to me, of course I have only met a few in my life that were. I think ole som might put a pop knot on your head in person for saying that but I may be wrong I have been wrong before :notrolls2:



Thanks Rope


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Give it up, your reaching kinda far now, futher than before.



what are you gonna do dan shoot me with your gat or maybe stab me in the throat


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> you got me all wrong, I was never upset at any of the jokes you made towards me. I like ya, well, as a person that is. But really I wouldn't cower if I was standing if front of you, *I 'd either leave or stab ya in the throat*, chances are I would just leave and we can leave it at that. P.S. Don't tell anybody but I gave up smoking weed almost year ago. A little puff puff here and there but nothing steady. P.P.S Ok. I admit it, you make me cower just looking at your picture.



I hope thats not a joke towards this thread 



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> *YOU ASKED FOR IT*
> 
> Which ones do you want to hear
> 
> ****** WARNING A LITTLE GRAPHIC ******
> how about the one with the two armed robbery suspects me and my partner caught and one of them while still in the jimmy took a cheap plastic handle steak knife kind of like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was trying to commit suicide by cop so he tried to get up to shoot him while in the back seat of the jimmy holding the knife. No threat to anyone so hes not getting shot. He gets mad and starts stabbing himself in the neck. When that doesnt work he starts cutting his own throat 3 times across the neck with a serrated steak knife. I am standing at the door watching the show (thinking holy #### thats unreal). The guy then falls out the door over the waterfall of blood now flowing over the rocker panel (mental image of which is still clear as day). He gets up on his knees and starts to Harry Carry himself with the steak knife the whole time yelling SHOOT ME. Well I was finally able to knock the knife out of his hand and subdue him. They toss his junky ass in th ambulance and he codes. They bring him back to life at the hospital spend 5 hours stitching up most his major organs to find out he was already a vegetable because he wasnt getting any oxygen to his brain.
> 
> Or how about the one where I killed some POS by kicking him 15 times in the head because he was fighting over a gun with the cop he had just ambushed and stabbed 11 times. The two of them lying in the cops blood in a third floor stairwell of a multi family dwelling with a bunch cops running up the stairs to get to us. I was the first one to him and decided it wasnt safe to shoot the POS so I booted him to the face 15 times I think it took 12 or 13 before he let go of the gun. He wasnt feeling much of course he had just stabbed his wife and 2 year old daughter too.
> 
> Sadly enough these stories go on and on for me but it gives you a little idea on what SOME cops go through. Maybe people wouldnt be so fast to judge cops if they really understood some of this ####.



That cop who had 6 months on the street still cant sleep at night with out a light on. I find no humor in that.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Funny thing is I think TMD is questioning my ability to climb. I wasnt the one who posted in here looking for help with a MINOR take down of a few poplars. Dan I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else. I probably make as much as you do a year on trees and its only my second job. The only one I have to prove anything to is my bank account and I make over 100k a year at my first job you do the math.



There you go again. By no means I am questioning you about anything. I swear. Maybe its you who needs to stop smoking pot. You also have nothing to prove to me, yup, that is right too. Calm down, the only thing I said ever about you is that you looked queer to me. Really, its just an internet forum, not real life.... right?


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> what are you gonna do dan shoot me with your gat or maybe stab me in the throat



I will leave the choice up to you.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> he is the one me and NC thought was queer. Stihl-o-matic. Least I didn't bust on the guy or his work like NC did. I just said he looked queer to me and I would watch myself round him. I am not relly argueing here, I am posting nothing but facts.



Sorry dan I mis interpreted this post I guess. Dont bother watching yourself around me though. It wouldnt help if I want it Ill just take it and there would be anything you could do about it. In jail together you would get the bottom bunk if you know what I mean.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Sorry dan I mis interpreted this post I guess. Dont bother watching yourself around me though. It wouldnt help if I want it Ill just take it and there would be anything you could do about it. In jail together you would get the bottom bunk if you know what I mean.



I never had the oppurtunity to meet a cop smart enough to pin anything on me well enough to get me to jail ( but believe me I have tried if you knw what I mean) so don't worry about it either. So please just keep that macho crap to yourself cause it don't mean squat.

This ain't about me and you so lets just let it go Ok?


----------



## ropensaddle

I really need more drama in my life. I mean hell 4 poplars, relatively easy take downs resulting in all this talk. Hell to me we need a csi group to follow up at your jobs Dan. Plas watcha back feller or is it neck, anyway it is a fun read but still sorting out fiction from non fiction with possible a little fantasy thrown in the mix


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I really need more drama in my life. I mean hell 4 poplars, relatively easy take downs resulting in all this talk. Hell to me we need a csi group to follow up at your jobs Dan. Plas watcha back feller or is it neck, anyway it is a fun read but still sorting out fiction from non fiction with possible a little fantasy thrown in the mix



I apoligize to all you guys out there for this but the guy called me a pansy. For no reason either, well one reason, he is nuts. You guys know how sensetive I am about that kinda stuff, I am sorry.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> I never had the oppurtunity to meet a cop smart enough to pin anything on me well enough to get me to jail ( but believe me I have tried if you knw what I mean) so don't worry about it either. So please just keep that macho crap to yourself cause it don't mean squat.
> 
> This ain't about me and you so lets just let it go Ok?



lol nothing macho about that I was stating that if I wanted to I would violate you whether you like it or not (in a gay way which I think you would like). You are the one running around threatening to stab people in the neck (by the way I have killed another man before have you?). You just proved your self wrong... if you didnt know it you could be arrested for making threatening statements over the internet now. But with that said.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> i said i didn't think he could climb i didn't call him a faggot like you did dan that is the word you used



I didn't come on this site and call him that did I? think before you answer cause I didn't.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> lol nothing macho about that I was stating that if I wanted to I would violate you whether you like it or not (in a gay way which I think you would like). You are the one running around threatening to stab people in the neck (by the way I have killed another man before have you?). You just proved your self wrong... if you didnt know it you could be arrested for making threatening statements over the internet now. But with that said.



I didn't make anymore threatening of a statement than you... or anyone else. So are you ready to stop acting childish? And if you tried to do what you said you would get stabbed in the neck.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> I didn't make anymore threatening of a statement than you... or anyone else. So are you ready to stop acting childish?



nah man I never want to stop acting childish it keeps me young.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> nah man I never want to stop acting childish it keeps me young.



Same here Got any weed? expandafoam?


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> I didn't come on this site and call him that did I? think before you answer cause I didn't.



and I get it now. NCTREE I can climb just fine dont worry about me. I may not keep up with some of you younger guys in speed but I climb well enough to get the job done in a timely and safe manor and get me back on the ground at the end of the day in time to collect the cash and head to the bank.


----------



## Blakesmaster

All right. WHO needs a hug?


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> All right. WHO needs a hug?



me me but if you havent heard I guess I am gay so watch yourself


----------



## NCTREE

i'm officially done with this crap, what happen to good ole fists and grits. Dan did you get a good look at my ugly azz nose it didn't get that way for nothing been beat a few times and did the beating so take your stupid guns and knives and shove them wear the sun don't shine. I am done with this crap!


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> I didn't make anymore threatening of a statement than you... or anyone else. So are you ready to stop acting childish? And if you tried to do what you said you would get stabbed in the neck.



at least I can respect you for threatening to shank someone for that.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> and I get it now. NCTREE I can climb just fine dont worry about me. I may not keep up with some of you younger guys in speed but I climb well enough to get the job done in a timely and safe manor and get me back on the ground at the end of the day in time to collect the cash and head to the bank.



Wait. You put CASH "in" the bank? ####in' queer. lol


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> All right. WHO needs a hug?



I just want to know why Nc thinks we are pansies.


----------



## Tree Pig

I just feel sorry for those that are just logging on and trying to catch up from page 26


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> I just want to know why Nc thinks we are pansies.



apparently because you didnt punch him in the nose


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I apoligize to all you guys out there for this but the guy called me a pansy. For no reason either, well one reason, he is nuts. You guys know how sensetive I am about that kinda stuff, I am sorry.



Damn Dan, nothing personal but really I mean where you live must be sheltered. Were I grew up names and #### talking were laughed at. It was the ultra serious that got there ass whipped real often. If you call me a pansy don't mean I am. I will say something like, thank you for comparing me to a flower and smile. I mean really, until they assault me or much worse my family, they are pretty safe. What does being insecure have to do with anger?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I just want to know why Nc thinks we are pansies.



Well honestly dude, you're a little small for a tree man. lol


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> at least I can respect you for threatening to shank someone for that.



So lets get back on topic. Why in the hell is NC all the sudden refering to us and this post ( previous to this outbreak) as pansies?

The only reason we brought in another guy was to shorten the time spent on the job. Me and Plas could have done it oursleves sure. We could have gotten one of his buddies or Jesse or John but NO, I had to look around for another climber. I regret that and doubt I will try it again... unless they sign a " no nutjob clause " first.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> So lets get back on topic. Why in the hell is NC all the sudden refering to us and this post ( previous to this outbreak) as pansies?
> 
> The only reason we brought in another guy was to shorten the time spent on the job. Me and Plas could have done it oursleves sure. We could have gotten one of his buddies or Jesse or John but NO, I had to look around for another climber. I regret that and doubt I will try it again... unless they sign a " no nutjob clause " first.



I think we all get that. I never met NC and won't pass judgment but I know you, and I'd climb for you any day.


----------



## Tree Pig

Well I think its time for a regional GTG we can arm wrestle over it winner take all.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I think we all get that. I never met NC and won't pass judgment but I know you, and I'd climb for you any day.



Hell I would climb fer any of ya and you can even call me a pansy if the check clears lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Hell I would climb fer any of ya and you can even call me a pansy if the check clears lmfao



PS: I prefer cupcake jfyi:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> PS: I prefer cupcake jfyi:hmm3grin2orange:



All right cupcake, I'd hire ya, but you'd have to do more than one tree every four days, lol.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Damn Dan, nothing personal but really I mean where you live must be sheltered. Were I grew up names and #### talking were laughed at. It was the ultra serious that got there ass whipped real often. If you call me a pansy don't mean I am. I will say something like, thank you for comparing me to a flower and smile. I mean really, until they assault me or much worse my family, they are pretty safe. What does being insecure have to do with anger?



I understand that but I dunno. I feel as though Nc truly has a hatred for us for some reason and we extended oursleves to him and he wants to talk ####. You bet it would have been a fight at the jobsite for that. I do get ultraserious sometimes and don't always let crap roll off. I said I wish I could but I dunno.
He came at us like that twice and we asked him what the problem was the first time then he was nice and now he does it again. 
I think being insecure has something to do with it. As with Nc, I also want to make sure what I do in this work isn't, umm, too horrible if you know what I mean. There is a lot of crap always going around in this industry about who is right and who should not be doing this work. I get it all the time. It can be confusing to try to figure if you are the bad guy or the good guy in this biz. I think NC has this trouble as well as me. i guess if I wasn't so sensitve about all this I would just be a prune spiking hack but as I said i put all I have into it and expect people to recognize. I am allright if they don't but if they want to talk crap then I expect them to explain (properly) why they think so. S you can see Nc is unable to properly explain why he thinks we are pansies and that kinda makes me more mad.
I don't mind going on and explaining; like why we did the job we did, why we operate the way we do. Its important to me.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> All right cupcake, I'd hire ya, but you'd have to do more than one tree every four days, lol.



Lmfao that was good:hmm3grin2orange: Did I tell ya it was hot


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I understand that but I dunno. I feel as though Nc truly has a hatred for us for some reason and we extended oursleves to him and he wants to talk ####. You bet it would have been a fight at the jobsite for that. I do get ultraserious sometimes and don't always let crap roll off. I said I wish I could but I dunno.
> He came at us like that twice and we asked him what the problem was the first time then he was nice and now he does it again.
> I think being insecure has something to do with it. As with Nc, I also want to make sure what I do in this work isn't, umm, too horrible if you know what I mean. There is a lot of crap always going around in this industry about who is right and who should not be doing this work. I get it all the time. It can be confusing to try to figure if you are the bad guy or the good guy in this biz. I think NC has this trouble as well as me. i guess if I wasn't so sensitve about all this I would just be a prune spiking hack but as I said i put all I have into it and expect people to recognize. I am allright if they don't but if they want to talk crap then I expect them to explain (properly) why they think so. S you can see Nc is unable to properly explain why he thinks we are pansies and that kinda makes me more mad.
> I don't mind going on and explaining; like why we did the job we did, why we operate the way we do. Its important to me.



It is all good Dan, I have had show feathers rise many a time when younger but no good ever came from it. I would rather be happy than right anymore, seems the older you get the less you care about opinions.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao that was good:hmm3grin2orange: Did I tell ya it was hot



Ya might have mentioned it once or twice.


----------

